# [insert clever title]



## Schmoo

*I like to talk about Admiral Ackbar and what's going on with him, so I figured this would be an appropriate place for that. [:
Plus, I know the people reading this will actually care, as opposed to the poor saps who read my other blog.
____________________*​
Tonight the admiral got a 100% WC. He's been bloated for the past week or so (and showing signs of screwy buoyancy the past day or so), and I was trying to treat him with Melafix, which did not work. So, I rinsed his bowl really well with hot water to get rid of all the residue and what not, then set up an epsom salt treatment. I have a gallon milk jug that I use to pre-treat his water (just in case I have to do a quick/emergency WC or anything), and that helped a lot with mixing the ES well. I raised the temperature in his bowl a bit, too. I plan on doing a 25% WC in a few days, and hopefully there'll be improvement. 

Once he was returned to his home he swam around a bit; he even flared at me! Now he's nestled in the synthetic pink plant that he has, which is new. I've never seen him do that before. Then again, I don't watch him every second of every day (as much as I'd love to).


----------



## Schmoo

I'm getting ready to head to bed me thinks, so I checked in on the admiral. I crouched down by his bowl (it's sitting on a small end table), and he wriggled out of his hiding spot to come say hi. I put my finger against his bowl, and he wiggled some more at me (I may have even seen some gill flaring). I increased the temperature in his bowl a bit more, also. He's now fully emerged from his plant, and hanging out in the middle of his bowl (as opposed to floating more towards the top).


----------



## hrutan

Glad he's feeling better. 

Melafix isn't going to work for bloating...it's good for small wounds, mild fin rot, damaged fins and things, though.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

^+1
Epsom salt is the right way to go, you could also try fasting him or feeding him frozen daphnia


----------



## Schmoo

hrutan said:


> Glad he's feeling better.
> 
> Melafix isn't going to work for bloating...it's good for small wounds, mild fin rot, damaged fins and things, though.


See, that's what I thought, but the people at Petco said that it would work for bloating, too. I didn't want to waste the $8, but my husband wanted to try it, and we figured -- worst case -- we intend to add more fin babies when we can afford to, so it'll be handy to have, just in case.


----------



## Schmoo

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> ^+1
> Epsom salt is the right way to go, you could also try fasting him or feeding him frozen daphnia


I started him on ES last night, and plan to fast him until he's better. :]


----------



## hrutan

Schmoo said:


> See, that's what I thought, but the people at Petco said that it would work for bloating, too. I didn't want to waste the $8, but my husband wanted to try it, and we figured -- worst case -- we intend to add more fin babies when we can afford to, so it'll be handy to have, just in case.


Unfortunately, advice at pet stores is hit or miss. :-? Still, creating a stock of medication is always a good thing.


----------



## Schmoo

I got home from work and errands not too long ago, and the first thing I did was check on Admiral Ackbar. He's back to hanging out at the top of his bowl, but when I greeted him he wiggled around a bit. I'm sure it's just because I'm looking for it, but I think he may be slightly less bloated? I'll have to get a better look after Huzbug wakes up (he works overnights, so he's currently asleep in our room, which is where the admiral is). 

I stopped by Walmart on the way home to pick up kitty litter for the fur babies, and I went down the fishy aisle as well. I bought the admiral some freeze-dried bloodworms (I know, I know, frozen is the way to go, but my wallet is rather bare atm...) because I like him to have variety in his diet. So now he has his pellets, tubiflex worms, and bloodworms. He can't have any of it though because the plan is to fast him until he's better. I'm also going to bring up the temperature in his tank a bit. Today's been almost downright cold, and our room can be rather drafty...


----------



## Schmoo

hrutan said:


> Unfortunately, advice at pet stores is hit or miss. :-? Still, creating a stock of medication is always a good thing.


There's one lady who works there that really knows her fishy stuff, so I thought that maybe they all did...but no. Ohhh well~ Like you said, creating a stock is good. c:


----------



## Schmoo

Browsing the fish aisle reminded me of the tank that we want to get for the admiral. He does just fine in his 2.5, but I think he'd be a happier boy if he had a bit more space, as well as a friend or two. I had a 6 gallon hexagon LED tank in mind, but now that I'm browsing the site I found it on...I can't find it. =/ I found another that I like, though, and I think it'll work better in our room.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Aqua-Culture-6-Gallon-Aquarium-Kit/39326358

And like I said, we'd like to get the admiral a friend or two. I'm thinking either two guppies or three neon tetras. Huzbug would like an oscar, but I think that'd be a bit much...


----------



## Schmoo

*Help, I've been bitten by the betta bug.*

Well, I got bitten by it awhile ago, but I'm in full-swing Betta Fever! 

I'd really like to get another betta. Realistically, I shouldn't...our finances aren't in the best position right now, but...but I really want another fin baby. So, I'm currently browsing Craigslist to see if I can find a cheap tank that I can work with. I found one that I like (http://stlouis.craigslist.org/hsh/4669525485.html). $15 is a very good price for everything it comes with IMO. The admiral would get upgraded to this, and the new baby would get the admiral's bowl.

This infuriated me, though: http://stlouis.craigslist.org/for/4687309091.html. Those poor babies! :[ According to Google Maps, it would take me about 30 minutes to get to them (assuming the seller wouldn't meet me, which I doubt they would for $10 Idk). I'm tempted to just to get them out of that situation, but I don't have the means to purchase all the trimmings for two bettas at the same time. But those poor little guys...


edit #1: I found a very nice tank (with everything included!) for $10...but it's about an hour away. >_< However, I have a friend that lives in that area, so maybe I could convince her to pick it up for me? http://stlouis.craigslist.org/for/4691367362.html


----------



## Schmoo

Just did probably about a 35% WC in the admiral's bowl. I wish he felt better. :c I want him to try his new bloodworms. He's fairly picky, so I'm anxious to see how it goes. 

I also took some pictures after the WC. All of my pictures of Ackbar are outdated (back from when we got him in July!), so I thought it was time for some new ones. Also, anyone reading this can see what my poor little grumpy gills is dealing with (his bloated, pale stomach). The first one is from above, and the other two are from either side (or at least that's how they should pop up).






















​
If you can tell, he's bloated more on one side than the other. And guh, I am so in love with him. <3 He's such a handsome fella. Also, I apologize for the crappy pictures. My phone's camera sucks now. :/ It didn't always, but all of a sudden it does.


----------



## hrutan

That last one looks pretty good. Not sure what I think of the first, and yech, you're right. Poor babies.


----------



## Schmoo

Also! I talked to my friend, and she said she'd front the $10 for the what I believe is a 3 gallon (could possibly be a 5 gallon, according to the CL ad) tank and pick it up. :] I should be seeing her, in theory, next Saturday for the St. Louis Walk Now for Autism Speaks walk. Fingers crossed that the seller still has it!

This means another fin baby could be happening in the Teal household very soon! Very exciting! Before I joined this forum I wouldn't have even considered another betta (okay, I would have, but not very seriously), but after tearing through Eva's Betta Diary (currently on page 8 lol), I am. I used to feel guilty about the admiral's home. Every place I've posted about Ackbar has brought on pushy, know-it-all, you're-a-terrible-fish-mom people that attack me for not having a filter, a huge tank, etc. But here's the thing...I take good care of my boy. He wants for nothing, and no, he doesn't have a filter, but I clean his bowl religiously. He doesn't have a huge amount of space, but he has enough. 

Also also, after reading Eva's journal, I'm now strongly considering getting the admiral a snail friend. I sincerely think he's lonely, and he doesn't swim around much (as I've said before, he's a lazy boy), so I think it would go well.


----------



## Schmoo

hrutan said:


> That last one looks pretty good. Not sure what I think of the first, and yech, you're right. Poor babies.


The first one would need some work, but it's much closer to me. The latter is ideal, and (I just posted this) my friend agreed to pick it up for me, so hopefully it's still available! 

I want to rescue those two so badly. :[ But there's just no way I can...


----------



## Schmoo

Just checked on the admiral. I hope (and think) I'm imagining it, but he seems to be a tad more bloated. I think that's probably because of the angle I was looking at him from. The curve of his bowl does weird things to the appearance of what's inside it. I added a healthy pinch of epsom salt, though. My bowl has an LED top, and the light is currently shining blue. Admiral Ackbar seems to like this the most, which stinks in a way because his colors show so much better in the red...

Huzbug and I are going to Petco in the morning to see about a snail friend for the admiral. If we do (and I'm p. sure we will) get a snail, that means Squidward's house will probably have to come out again. I'd hate for the snail to die while clinging to the inside of the house, and me not to notice for a few days... Though, I check on the admiral an insane amount, so I doubt that would happen. If I didn't see the snail, I'd freak out until I did find him. I'd like to avoid lifting the damn house every hour and stressing out the admiral, so I'll probably just pull it to be safe.


----------



## Schmoo

Schmoo said:


> Just checked on the admiral. I hope (and think) I'm imagining it, but he seems to be a tad more bloated. I think that's probably because of the angle I was looking at him from. The curve of his bowl does weird things to the appearance of what's inside it. I added a healthy pinch of epsom salt, though. My bowl has an LED top, and the light is currently shining blue. Admiral Ackbar seems to like this the most, which stinks in a way because his colors show so much better in the red...
> 
> Huzbug and I are going to Petco in the morning to see about a snail friend for the admiral. If we do (and I'm p. sure we will) get a snail, that means Squidward's house will probably have to come out again. I'd hate for the snail to die while clinging to the inside of the house, and me not to notice for a few days... Though, I check on the admiral an insane amount, so I doubt that would happen. If I didn't see the snail, I'd freak out until I did find him. I'd like to avoid lifting the damn house every hour and stressing out the admiral, so I'll probably just pull it to be safe.


For some reason it won't let me edit this post (are we only allowed one edit a day?), so here we go...

I just wanted to add that I might try to buy Kanaplex tomorrow from either Petco or the LPS (both are just right down the road (opposite ends) from home). I'm beginning to think that the admiral's bloating is bacterial and not SBD; I still cling to the idea of SBD because he will occasionally gulp air from the surface of the water, and his buoyancy is still wonky. I'll probably just buy the Kanaplex anyway.


----------



## Schmoo

*I post here a ridiculous amount...*

I want a baby betta. :c I should *not* be spending money, though. >___< 

I saw on another user's journal that their Petco was doing the $1/gallon sale... I wonder if the one by me is... And here I am, trying to mentally plan out another betta habitat when I, in theory, have one coming next weekend. I just hate waiting (which is weird because I'm normally a pretty patient person). 

First thing's first, though: Admiral Ackbar needs to get better. That's my top priority. After that it's getting him and a snail friend into a larger tank (which again, I should be getting next weekend, assuming the CL seller still has it *fingers crossed*). THEN I can think about getting another betta.

...but I'm still going to look at them when we go to Petco tomorr-- ... o___o in a few hours, I mean.


----------



## Schmoo

I am in the process of doing a 50% WC. Huzbug reported that the admiral was more lively this morning when he got home from work (after I finally fell asleep, lol), and after watching him a bit I'm inclined to agree. He seems to be doing better. He isn't hiding in his plant as much.

We went to Petco and our LFS this morning (we just got home not too long ago). I wanted to find Kanaplex in case the ES treatments don't work, and I found it at the LFS for $7. We also bought a new plant for the bowl. It's blue, and I think Admiral Ackbar is going to like it. 

...We also found Gary at the LFS. Gary is a black nerite snail, and he is currently sitting in his bag on our dresser. >w>; I'm removing some of the gravel from the admiral's bowl to give them both a tad more room, and then put the new plant in. Hopefully the two of them will get along. :3 *fingers crossed*


----------



## Schmoo

*Quick update, then I gotta nap before work.*

The seller on CL e-mailed me back ealier! She still has the tank!  So my friend will probably be picking it up on Wednesday, as that's her next day off. I'm stoked. Admiral Ackbar (and Gary now) will finally have a heater and filter. The tank is also about twice as big as his current bowl, so the two boys will have more room to roam (not that the admiral does, but still). 

Once I have them settled into their new home (which I'll most likely be getting from my friend this coming Saturday, as I mentioned before) I'm going to clean the heck out of Ackbar's bowl.


----------



## Schmoo

Work was insane tonight. I'm a server at a local bar, and we were swamped all night because of baseball playoffs. I made $204 before I tipped the busser and bartender out, though, so it was worth it. c: Was not expecting to be gone for so long, though, so I'm sad I missed out on quality fishy-and-snaily-watching time.

First thing I did when I got home (after kissing my husband) was check on the boys. Gary made his way from the bottom of the bowl to almost the water's surface, so he seems to be acclimating well. He's a cruiser, that one. Admiral Ackbar seems to be in better spirits. He's still incredibly bloated, but he's moving about his bowl more now, and he's able to hang out below the surface as well. He's also been flaring on occasion, though I'm not sure if it's because of Gary or because I keep sticking my face up in his business. He honestly hasn't paid much attention to Gary (that I've noticed). While Gary was floating in the bowl (in his bad), Ackbar flared and swam over to investigate, but since then he's been like... "Meh. Okay then." I saw him swim over to Gary once, but he just kinda watched him for a minute before getting bored and wandering off. 

Guh. I'm so exhausted. I was supposed to have tomorrow off, but now I'm working because I don't know how to say no. =/ Also, we really need the money...


----------



## Schmoo

Work sucked. I made $12. :/ 

Now onto fishy stuff! x3

Ackbar is much more active today. It's good to see him moving about again. As I've said in many places on this forum, he's usually a very lazy boy (not lethargic, just not active). However, his bloating isn't improving. :/ He still has a large, pale swollen area just past his head -- what I would effectively call his neck lol. I've been treating him with ES for the past 4/5 days, and I'm wondering how long it'll be until I see some physical improvement? He's more upbeat, which is wonderful, but I'd like to see his physical form improve as well. Also, he's still fasting.

The boys will 

__________​
On a different note, I'm planning for the admiral's new home (3g tank w/ filter and heater). Once I clean the tank, I'm going to fill it with betta water. Our water works just fine with conditioner, but with him not in tip-top shape I want to give him every advantage that I can. Huzbug and I went to a not-exactly-nearby Petsmart and saw some very lovely decorations, so it got my gears turning. I'm going to buy a thermometer, of course. I'm also going to for sure get him a betta hammock. I'm getting more and more excited for this endeavor. :3

But then what to do with his current bowl? Weeeelllll~

I'll give it a real good cleaning and fill it with betta water. Huzbug and I decided that we want to get a female betta. I kind of really want to find a poor baby at Walmart and nurse her back to health. Everyone wants the healthy bettas from Petco/Petsmart/LFS/etc... No one ever wants Walmart fish...

Also, Gary will be staying in the bowl to keep our future little girl company. Admiral Ackbar will be getting a new friend, though. We're thinking about an aquatic frog. After seeing how docile and non-chalant the admiral is towards Gary, we're confident that he'll be alright with a more lively roomie.




Well, it's dinner time, and then Huzbug has tonight off, so we're going to be spending quality time together. Later! <3


----------



## Schmoo

*I have a lap full of kittens. <3*

It's quite chilly in our room, but Lola and Lando are doing a wonderful job of keeping me warm. :3

I caved last night and tried giving the admiral a few bloodworms (seriously, like two; it was hard to separate them without my tweezers, which I didn't even think to use until later lol), but he either wasn't interested in eating or he didn't see them. I tried to give them to him while the top of his bowl was off, so the treats weren't in the usual spot, So oh well.

Gary was part of his first WC last night. The boys got a 50% and did well, Before I could start the WC I had to move Gary because he was hanging out near the surface of the water. While I was gingerly trying to pry him off the side of the bowl, Ackbar swam over and nibbled on my hand a little. That was a first. :3

The boys will be getting another WC tonight. I'm thinking that I'll probably do it soon before Gary makes his way back up the side of the bowl again, haha. Silly snail~

I keep thinking about our incoming tank (http://stlouis.craigslist.org/for/4691367362.html) and getting another betta. I think I'm going to let my husband pick out our next betta. I more or less picked out the admiral, and he's the one that wants to get a female. I'd still really like to "rescue" one from Walmart, but I'll let him decide. :3


----------



## Schmoo

I think I'm going to try a Spongebob theme in the admiral's new tank. I already have Squidward's house, which he used to love before I removed it, so why not? With the blue gravel I'm getting with the tank, I think it'll look nice.


----------



## Schmoo

The boys got a 50% WC tonight, and I was able to grab a picture of Admiral Ackbar showing off for me. c: He's such a pretty boy. I'm very excited that his bloating has gone down quite a bit! I'm glad to start seeing some real physical improvement.

And you can see just a hint of Gary between the admiral's ventral and anal fins. He's been hanging out on Ackbar's favorite plant most of the night.







​
Sorry for the bad picture. >w< The lighting in our bedroom suuucks.


----------



## Schmoo

I feel like I'm one of the few (I say few because I can't be the only) people on this forum that actually like the sound filters make. Maybe it's because my mom kept an aquarium for as long as I can remember, so I've almost always heard the sound? I also just really enjoy background noise. For instance, I like to have a fan on when I sleep. It can't be the TV or anything, though, because that's just too distracting (which kind of sucks because Huzbug has to have the TV or a game stream on).


----------



## hrutan

I can't sleep without the sound of the filters. And the fan.


----------



## Schmoo

hrutan said:


> I can't sleep without the sound of the filters. And the fan.


Yay, I'm NOT the only one. xD I didn't really think I was, but I've read so many posts on here where people say they don't like the sound of the filter. I thought maybe I was weird for liking it.


----------



## Schmoo

*I'm putting off going through The Fade (Dragon Age: Origins).*

If I don't have to babysit the roomies' baby in the morning, I think I'm going to go to Walmart and pick up some Rooibos or decaf Green Tea for the boys' bowl.


----------



## Schmoo

Well, I'm currently in the middle of babysitting. I put the kiddo down for her nap a little after 11, and she's woken herself up... She usually takes fairly long naps, so I'm going to leave her in there for a little bit and see if she falls back asleep. I went in her room to check on her, and she was still laying down. She had dropped her bottle on the floor, so I picked it up and gave it back to her.

____________________​
I have to go into work at 3, so the boys are going to get their WC early today. I'm only going to do about 25% since they got their daily 50% last night. Also, Gary has made his way to an upper part of the admiral's pink plant, and I don't want to have to disturb him.


----------



## Schmoo

I was really hoping that I'd be able to get a nap in before I had to start getting ready for work, but the baby was/is being incredibly difficult about going down for her own nap. I need to start getting ready in like 30-40 minutes... I could try to squeeze a nap in, I suppose... :/


----------



## Schmoo

Got off work earlier than anticipated, so I dragged Huzbug to Petco so we could look at/get/price check some things for the admiral's new tank. I thought about it while I was at work, and decided that, seeing as gas is pretty cheap, and we both have the day off tomorrow, I'd really like to go get the new tank. And seeing as I can't make it to the event that I was meeting my friend at on Saturday, I'm not really sure when I'd be able to get the tank from her. So we're going on an adventure tomorrow!  

I talked to Huzbug about doing a Spongebob theme in Admiral Ackbar's new tank. He's totally in, so we got a few things from Petco. We got Spongebob's house (which might be going back because I forgot that the tank comes with two rock hide-out decorations, and I don't want to overcrowd it), a green seaweed-looking plastic plant, and Ackbar's betta hammock. We also picked up some Hikari algae tablets for Gary. He's currently going at one. Tomorrow, either before or after we pick up the tank, we'll stop by Walmart to grab a thermometer for the tank and some betta water. Those two things are much cheaper at Walmart, and I'm all about saving my wallet a little stress, haha. Then Thursday, after I get off work, we'll go pick out an African Dwarf Frog that will be the admiral's new roomie. I'm nervous about putting Gary in there because I don't want him to (knock on wood) die while he's stuck to the inside of Squidward's house. Like I've mentioned before, I'd drive myself crazy trying to keep tabs on where he is. I don't know, maybe I'll give it a shot. If I did keep him with Ackbar, then I could take my time prepping the boys' current bowl for our future little girl. It would also put less pressure on us to find an occupant, lol. xD; Empty bowls just BEG to be filled. Decisions, decisions...

Regardless of what I decide to do with the bowl, we're for sure setting up Admiral Ackbar's new 3/5g Bikini Bottom tank tomorrow. At first I thought it was a 3g tank, but now I'm thinking that maybe it is a 5g. That'd be pretty exciting.


----------



## Schmoo

I'm home after a long adventure! I got the admiral's new tank, and on the way home I stopped by Walmart and my LFS for a few more supplies. I'm so excited to get this thing up and running. :3


----------



## Schmoo

*Tank Update #1*

I broke the thermometer. I dropped it as I was opening it. I was going to put it in the admiral's current bowl to test it out. FML.


----------



## Schmoo

*Update #2*

The tank has been cleaned, scrubbed, and soaked. It's now sitting on the corner of our dresser. I soaked the gravel in HAF water, and it's been returned to the bottom of the tank (which I discovered IS a 5 gallon).


----------



## Schmoo

*Update #3*

Looks like I'm going to have to run back to Walmart. I forgot that we needed a surge protector for where the tank is going to be (I need 3 outlets, and I only have one open there). 

I need to return the Spongebob decor I bought last night, too. The tank would be way too crowded with it. That'll be $10 I get back, though. :3

Off I go~!


----------



## Schmoo

Just got home from my rounds, and went to check on the admiral. He's in his bowl, in our bathroom, with the new heater in with him. 

I noticed that he's pineconing. :c This is a new symptom. He may also be experiencing pop-eye. I'm so worried now... Ackbar was doing so much better, and now this... TT_TT I want to cry...


----------



## Schmoo

The new tank is up and running! After making sure it maintained an ~81 degree temperature, I added Gary. I set him on the log, and he's happily cruising around, exploring his new digs. 

Admiral Ackbar, on the other hand...
He's such a fighter. I did a 100% WC and added ES and Acurel Bodyguard. Huzbug and I went to Petco to look into a frog for the 5g (walked out with guppies instead, but I'll talk about that later), and asked the guy there if they had anything for Dropsy. He said they don't have any medicine to treat it, but they had something (the BG) to strengthen their immune system. His bowl is set up in our bathroom (the temperature doesn't fluctuate as much in there, and the vent is shut off, so the temperature is pretty stable), and the water is at about 84 degrees. So please keep the admiral in your thoughts, y'all...whoever reads this...if anyone does...


----------



## DaytonBetta

I'm sorry, I hope he's better in the morning.


----------



## Schmoo

DaytonBetta said:


> I'm sorry, I hope he's better in the morning.


Me too. :c


----------



## Schmoo

*an overall update*

The tank has maintained a consistent 81 degrees. This tank was the best $10 purchase I've ever made. The filter (an Aquatech) is surprisingly quiet. I'm almost a little disappointed. I used to love falling asleep to the sound of my mom's big tank. 

Gary has found a hidey-hole in the log rock thing (which will hereby be known as the LRT), and he's been hanging out there all night. 

Sooo...the guppies...
My husband and I went to Petco with the intention of buying an aquatic frog for the new tank. We figured Gary and a frog would be good tankmates for the admiral. Well...then we started looking at the fish selection...and I'm such a sucker for guppies. They're so pretty! >w< And Petco (ours, at least) was running a special: buy 2 get 1 free. So, we walked out with Bodyguard, Cindy, Mindy, and Sandy. After they got acclimated to our water temp. they joined Gary. They're very active girls and have been exploring their new home.

____________________​
Ackbar's pale-ness and pineconing came out of nowhere. I swear, it appeared in the course of like an hour. He's been hanging out near the surface of the bowl's water. The guy at Petco suggested I try to feed him, so we did, and he wanted nothing to do with it. :/ But as I said before, he's a fighter. Keep your fingers crossed for him, guys! The girls are anxious to meet their big brother.


----------



## Schmoo

Ackbar is getting even worse. :c This morning when I checked on him I noted that pretty much his entire underside is pale and grey. He's bloating up again, as well. He'll be getting another total water change in a bit. I'll be posting update as the night goes on.

Meanwhile, the Magus Sisters (as I'll now be referring to them, as it's what I named them after) are doing well in the 5g. It's beginning to cycle, me thinks. Gary did a lap around the entire tank this morning (such a speedster!), and has found another hideout since I was at work. I'm not as paranoid about it as I thought I'd be...or maybe it just hasn't set in yet.


----------



## Schmoo

The admiral got a total WC, and I treated his water with ES, Bodyguard, and Melafix. He's growing more and more lethargic and large... Part of me refuses to give up because he sure as hell isn't, but the other part of me thinks the end is approaching... I'm afraid that it may come to euthanasia. Admiral Ackbar is just not giving up, and I hate to see him suffer like this. I guess as long as he's fighting, though, I will too. 

I'm so tired, but I'n afraid that if I go to sleep... ...


----------



## Schmoo

*swim in peace*

I just went to check on Admiral Ackbar... He has passed on... I feel terrible that I wasn't there ti say goodbye, and even worse that I couldn't save him...


----------



## Schmoo

*the morning after*

In a bit, I'm going to Petco. I have mixed emotions about it, even though it was my idea. I wanted another betta even before Admiral Ackbar passed, but somehow now it feels...wrong? After Oshowatt and Puppycat (our first fish -- platies) passed, we decided we'd never have platies again. And we've stuck with that. We don't even look at them when we go to the pet store.

I'm hoping that my Petco finds are still there; ideally, my most recent one. They were both still there when Huzbug and I were there the other night, so... *fingers crossed* Their selection of VTs is pretty pitiful, though, but I think I'll wait awhile before I get another VT. Maybe Ahsoka (our already named future female Huzbug wants) will be a VT.

I'm also thinking about picking up the API Master Test Kit, but I'm not sure if I can swing it, financially. It is only the 10th of the month... None of my bills are due until the end of the month, so as long as I penny-pinch like a mother, I should be fine. At least that's what I'm trying to tell myself. Test strips are fine and all, but if I'm going to have to shell out money, I'd rather spend a little more and save more in the long run. I plan on running tanks for a long, long time, so spending $25 now is better than $5 here and there sporadically.


----------



## DaytonBetta

You might check the price of test kits on Amazon. Mine was cheaper there than at petsmart and had free shipping. It is a good thing to have.


----------



## Schmoo

DaytonBetta said:


> You might check the price of test kits on Amazon. Mine was cheaper there than at petsmart and had free shipping. It is a good thing to have.


I'm normally totally about ordering online, but at the moment my bank account is overdrawn, so I have to buy things in-store. :/ I'm hoping to correct this next week, but I don't know if it'll happen.


----------



## Schmoo

*back from Petco*

Before I went to Petco I stopped by work (it's all in the same shopping center; convenient, no?) to pick up my paycheck. I was expecting $40-50 (server wages), but was pleasantly surprised with a $68 paycheck. I was even more pleasantly surprised when there was not one but TWO of them. I have no idea how that's a thing, but I'm certainly not going to question it. My wallet a bit less bare, I went to Petco. I spent quite awhile in their betta section, scanning over my choices. One of my finds was there; the other, however, had been adopted. I was very disturbed to see that many of their bettas were in piss-poor condition. Several were dead, several were dying, and most of the others had torn their poor fins to shreds...

Deciding against another VT, I found several males that I really liked. I found a multi-colored, marbled CT (which I found odd because I don't really care for CTs), a black & gold DT male (who I dubbed Vader), a blue & yellow DT...
...and Mace. I originally thought Mace was another blue & yellow DT. I thought to myself, "Too bad he isn't purple because Mace would be a nice fishy name." It's as if the boy's psychic because the next time I looked at him (my eyes went back to Vader for a bit) he was purple! He's like a blend of purple and blue with opaque fins. He's a gorgeous boy. It was a very hard decision, but I left with Mace. <3 He kept watching me while I stood there, and when I put my finger up to his little cup he followed me. He had a tiny bubble nest going in his cup, too! And his flare...wow. Even in the teeny tiny Petco cup it's stunning. I also bought a small bottle of Prime and the API Master Test Kit. It was $30 (not $25 like online, le sigh), BUT I did get more on my paycheck(s) than I was expecting, so I decided it was okay to spend it. I spent $49 in total, and now feel very prepared/equipped to handle my 5 gallon.

Mace is sitting on my dresser at the moment, quite curious about the tank and its occupants. The Magus Sisters don't seem to care, if they've evern noticed him yet, but I'm sure that will chance once I start the acclimation process.


----------



## Schmoo

3:56pm - Tried giving Mace a few bloodworms, but he wasn't interested.

4:09pm - Tested the water in the 5g tank w/ API MTK. Results are as follows:
*pH* - 7.4
*Ammonia* - in between 0.25 ppm and 0.50ppm, but more towards the latter
*Nitrite* - 0ppm
*Nitrate* - in between 0ppm and 5.0ppm, but more towards 0ppm






​
I also checked to see if Mace had eaten the bloodworms yet. He has!

4:15pm - added Prime to the 5g

4:18pm- I'm removing some of the water from Mace's cup and replacing it with water from the tank.

4:45pm - I'm changing out a bit more of Mace's cup water. He's still very curious about the tank and its inhabitants.


----------



## Schmoo

Here's Mace. c: It took me forever to get this picture. He's not being very helpful, lol. Also, I apologize for the crap lighting. Our trailer has crap lighting, and I didn't want to use the flash...






​


----------



## Schmoo

4:54pm - Mace's cup is now floating in the tank. The Magus Sisters are mildly curious about the newcomer.









4:57pm - Mace really wants out of his cup. I plan on floating him there for awhile, though. 

5:07pm - He seems to be calming down. He's still watching the girls intently.


----------



## Schmoo

5:42pm - Since the ammonia levels in the tank are a bit high, I decided to do a PWC. I also added a drop of Bodyguard to Mace's cup. I work a double tomorrow, so now I can leave them tomorrow feeling a little easier about their water levels.

5:51pm - I fed everyone dinner. Mace got 5 Omega One Color micro pellets, and the Magus Sisters got a small pinch-full. Now that he's a bit more settled, Mace seems to have a healthy appetite.


----------



## Schmoo

Made the double tail is in (and I'm keeping his cup for future endeavors)! He's having difficulties with the filter, but I think that's to be expected. The sisters don't seem to particularly care that he's there. Mace has checked out each of them, and has moved on to the rest of his new domain.


----------



## Schmoo

Mace has been in the tank for over an hour now. He's learning how to maneuver around the filter, which is good news because I was beginning to worry that he'd have to get moved to the 1.5g bowl if he didn't like it. As far as cohabitation is concerned, it's still a WIP. There's been some chasing going on, which has Cindy, Mindy, and Sandy on edge, so I'm hoping that settles down in a day or so. Otherwise Mace will have to make the bowl his permanent residence because the girls were in the tank first.


----------



## Schmoo

Things are calming down in the Teal tank. The girls are less skiddish. Mace is very into his own reflection at the moment, so I might have to cover the tank with a towel tonight. He hasn't been going at it non-stop, though, so maybe I'm just being an over-protective fish mom.

Oh! Oh! Mace full-on flared at me earlier! I was trying to get a few decent pictures (not going to lie, to use as an icon on here xD), and finally he spun around and let me have it, beard flare and all! I squealed and then cussed because my phone's camera wouldn't focus fast enough, so I didn't get it.

He's very into hanging out behind the LRT and by the hammock. Not IN the hammock, like he should be, but BY it. Silly fish. Hopefully he will when he finally tires out because I'm sure it's just precious to see.







​


----------



## Schmoo

*last update for the night*

Mace has stopped flaring at his reflection, so that's a relief. He's currently chilling out by the heater, but he's been nestled in the LRT. I knew it was a good decision to keep it. c: 

The Magus Sisters are, more or less, back to normal. They aren't wandering quite as far from each other as they were pre-Mace. Hopefully that will come with time. They can occupy the same half of the tank now without being chased off by their "big brother." 

I decided that Saturday will be their fasting day, and Sunday will be their day to be fed treats. They've all had the freeze-dried blood worms, so Sunday I'm going to try the tubiflex worms. I've also designated Friday as water testing day. This will, of course, start taking effect once the tank is done cycling. I'll be testing the water every day until then. I actually really enjoyed using the API MTK earlier. It made me feel all mad scientist-y. xD


----------



## Schmoo

Mobile post:

Huzbug sent me a Snap (I'm at work). Mace took a huge chunk out of Mindy's fin. :c I have to work a double today, so I don't know what to do... I only have one spare bowl, so I can't QT Mindy to treat her and move Mace.


----------



## Schmoo

I got to come home on break, which is a huge relief to me because I can tend to my water babies (I can also cook my own lunch and not have to pay for food at work). 

Mace will be going into the 1.5g bowl. I have a spare heater, so that won't be an issue. He just won't have a filter for awhile. Hopefully I can cheaply get a 3g or something going soon for him. We have a 20g tank in our shed that I could get divided and set up, but I don't think I have room for a 20g and a 5g on our dresser... *le sigh* There was something at Petco that I might be able to save for. I think it's a 10g tank, and I think it comes with everything. It has a lid on it, and in it is a heater, filter, and a few other things. I guess someone returned it? 'Cause it's got a weird yellow tag, and it's marked down to like $45. A 10 gallon would fit on the dresser. Hmm... Guess I'll give them a call before I have to go back to work and inquire. I really don't want to have to keep Mace in the bowl. :c


----------



## Schmoo

*I'm done with the fancy font, lol.*

Went ahead and tested the water in the 5 gallon. Results were:
pH - 7.4
ammonia - 0.50
Nitrite - 0
Nitrate - 0

I dosed the girls with AS (I stopped by Petco before heading home on break and picked up a small thing of it) and fed them a little. I also added Melafix to their water. I can tell already that they're much less stressed without Mace in the tank with them. Shame on me. :/ Not all bettas will be like Admiral Ackbar was... Ackbar would have been just fine in the tank with them. Once the tank is cycled, and Mindy is all healed, I do want to add a frog to the 5 gallon gang. I love aquatic frogs.

Mace is now set up in the 1.5g bowl. He has Ackbar's old pink plastic plant and his hammock. It isn't much, but it'll have to do for now. He's very calmly swimming around, checking things out... So maybe this was a smart move. I think the filter might've been a bit much for his fins.

Anyway, gotta get ready to head back to work. Later y'all!


----------



## Schmoo

Phew. Long night at work. My feet are KILLING me. Dx I made pretty good tips, though, so it was worth it. 

Mace still seems content in the bowl...for now. From what I've been able to tell so far, he's an active betta. I don't know how long 1.5 gallons will be able to amuse/sustain him. I'm already looking on Craigslist. xD It is how I scored my 5g + the works for $10, after all. I still want to see about that one I saw at Petco earlier, though. *sigh* I know I shouldn't. I really need to be saving for bills and junk.








Asshat McGee, in the scales, lol.​
Speaking of the 5g, the Magus Sisters are doing fine. Every time I look at Mindy I get overcome with guilt. :c But she seems to be doing just peachy, despite having to exert a tad more effort to get around. For anyone who's interested, here's what Mace did to her fin:









She's my little trooper. <3


----------



## Schmoo

I had to wrap Mace's bowl in one of my button-downs because he kept flaring at his reflection. It wasn't all the time, but it was enough that I decided to use some preventative measures. 

____________________​
This morning the babies are all doing good. c: They've had their first treat day. The Magus Sisters got tubiflex worms, which Cindy, at least, seems to enjoy. Mindy is in good spirits. They'll be getting a PWC today.

Mace didn't seen crazy about the TW. He took a big bite, then spat it back out. So he got freeze-dried blood worms instead, which he gobbled up. And he's working on a bubble nest! Huzbug pointed it out, and I jumped out of bed to see. It's just a line around the bowl's surface right now, BUT HE'S BUILDING ME (okay, not really me) A BUBBLE NEST! *proud betta mommy moment* TT^TT


----------



## Schmoo

Huzbug and I went to Petco this morning. $35 later, Mace has a 3 gallon Kritter Keeper ("Pet Aquarium" but whatevs), some new gravel because Lola, our kitten, decided to knock the bag we had over (I had pulled some from the admiral's bowl to make more room), aaand a few more decorations. *siiiiigh*

We're working on putting it all together right now. I had to remove Mace from his bowl so I could move that stuff to his new home, and the good little fishy swam right into the cup! c: I rewarded him with a few pellets. Maybe I can condition him to do that, and make water changes easier?


----------



## Schmoo

The girls got a PWC. I treated it with Aquarium Salt and Prime. I'll test the water parameters later, once it's had a bit to filter, settle, and junk.

____________________






​
We got Mace's new home set up! c: He's settling in nicely. We used the dome LED light from the bowl to light it. It's just sitting on top of the lid. You can't sit it in the picture, but it actually looks okay. We went for a "ruins of Pompeii" look. xD I think I'm FINALLY satisfied with my fish habitats, so no more Craigslist for me!


----------



## Schmoo

I made a Tumblr blog for my fish antics. ~> http://boutdatbettalife.tumblr.com/

____________________​
Huzbug helped me test the girls' water today! c: We were talking about yesterday (moving Mace, Mindy's fin), and I said that I thought to ask him to move him to the bowl...but then I remembered that he had never actually dealt with anything involving the water (conditioner, treatment, etc). He said he had had the same thought, so thankfully I was able to go home on break. Anyway, I pulled out the Fish Box (a cardboard Budlight box with all of our fish care stuff in it xD) and showed him what it all did and how to dose for the two tanks. Then he helped me test the one tank's water (we'll test Mace's tomorrow, after it's had 24 hours to settle and junk). He said it was pretty cool. c: 

5g daily water parameters:
pH - 7.4 according to the high-range test in the MTK, but the low-range goes to 7.6, sooo...
ammonia - 0.25
Nitrites - 0
Nitrates - 0

Mace might be glass surfing? I put a Godzilla DVD up against one side of his keeper, and he's currently studying it.


----------



## Schmoo

Both tanks got their water tested. The ammonia levels in the 5g are still a little high (0.25), but they seem fine and dandy. They'll get a PWC on Wednesday. I'm also pleased to report that Mindy's tail is showing regrowth!

Mace's tank read 0's across the board (I didn't check pH), but this is only its second day of being set up. While I was feeding them this evening I noticed that Mace had a few bite marks on his caudal fin. I wonder how long they've been there... I have a few theories.
1.) One of the girls nipped his tail while he was in with them. I doubt this, though, because they never showed any signs of aggression towards Mace that I noticed.
2.) He's bored. The glass surfing I noticed last night would support this, but he stopped surfing after I took the bag of chips off the dresser.
3.) Huzbug hadn't fed them that morning, so he was hungry. 
4.) He's still adjusting to his new, larger home, and he's stressed out.

I can't believe I didn't notice it sooner. He's always moving, though, and they aren't the most noticeable chomps... I fed him pellets and a few blood worms, which he gobbled up. I'm going to feed him again before I shut off their lights for the night, and I think I'm going to start feeding them all twice a day. I also went ahead and dosed Mace with some aquarium salt because I'm a worry-wart. I also got Mace a thermometer and a new plant. The thermometer is in (76 degrees), and I was going to wait to put the new plant in, but since he could be bored I'm just gonna go ahead me thinks.


----------



## Schmoo

I went ahead and added the new plant to Mace's tank, in case he is getting bored. I also thought of something, and am trying it out currently. One of the light options for the LED lid is to cycle through the four colors (white, green, blue, and red). It goes through them slowly, so I'm not really worried about it stressing him out. I'm thinking that will help keep him entertained, though. We'll see.

Also, I took some pictures. I FINALLY got a close-up shot of Mace.








a top-down view of his Kritter Keeper








Mace was very interested in this particular gem. I added several more to his gravel, and while he checked most of them out, this one he paid close attention to. I wonder if it stole his bed?


----------



## Schmoo

With this fin biting thing in mind, the more I watch Mace, the more I wonder…
Was he a fin biter at Petco? I remember picking up his cup and noting that he had a dark blue/black band along half of his caudal fin, but not the other half. I just thought that maybe it was his coloring, though. Now I’m thinking that he’s been a fin-biter for awhile, which is why only half of his caudal fin had the band.

These are the best pictures I could take. He's a speedy little bugger, and is not too fond of the camera, apparently. 

Anyway, I lined the black-banded portion of his CF in green. At the top of his caudal fin in the second picture you can see the "recent" bite marks. I didn't notice them at Petco (and I studied him pretty intently before I bought him), but I'm wondering now (I've gone through a lot of thought processes tonight) if it's regrowth of old bites? I'd love any input you guys could give me. I'm not tossing out the idea that he bit his fin since being home, but I'm just trying to fit the pieces of the puzzle together. Regrowth makes sense for the white at the edges of his caudal.















​


----------



## Schmoo

*tending to die Wasserkinder before work*

Both tanks got a PWC today. I treated the water with aquarium salt, Melafix, Prime, and one other conditioner that removes heavy metals. The 5 gallon got Bodyguard, as well. The girls are fine, but it helps boost their immune system, so. Mace got BG when his tank was set up on Sunday, so he'll have to wait a bit still (once a week treatment). Everyone got fed when I woke up, too. I didn't notice any new chomps in Mace's caudal, so that's good. 

I also swapped heaters. Mace's was keeping his water at 75 degrees, while the other one was keeping the 5 gallon between 79-81 degrees. So, Mace got that one because he needs to be kept a little warmer than the Magus Sisters.

Water parameters were good. Both read the same: 0.25 ammonia, 0 NitrItes, and 0 NitrAtes. The ammonia is a tad high, yes, but not worrisome.


----------



## Schmoo

One of our roommates decided to turn the AC on. It's 54 degrees outside, so why the heck does the AC need to be on?! >___< Mace's tank is reading 74, and the girls' is reading 79. Mace now has a 100w (I know, I know, that's way too powerful, but it's preset) in his tank, and it kept the Magus Sisters at a cozy 79-81. I'm confused as to why it's only getting him up to 74/75, when that's what the 50w he had was doing. I'm guessing the temperature in the house is having a larger effect on the water temperature? Ugh, I may just have to get him a new heater, but I'm so broke at the moment... *sigh*

In other fish-related news, I fed them all again when I got home from work. I think this smaller, more frequent, meals thing is going to work. Mace seems a tad bloated, though. I noticed it last night. I don't want to fast him because I don't want him to start nipping at his fins again. I think I'll just feed him even smaller portions tomorrow. 

____________________​
I love watching the Magus Sisters. They're such active little sprites! And so full of personality. I hate when I have to turn their aquarium light off because it makes me so happy just being able to sit and watch them.


----------



## Schmoo

*I apologize for any typos. My kitten wouldn't stay off the keyboard.*

Everyone got brunch and a good look-over. Mindy's tail is coming back in nicely, and Mace doesn't have any new bite marks (which really leads me to think that somehow I just missed it when I bought him). Since Mace was a little bloated yesterday, he only got a few pellets - four, to be exact. I'll give him 2 or 3 for dinner tonight. 

The thermometer swap doesn't seem to be working. :/ Both tanks are still at the same temperature as they were before I switched out the heaters. I probably just need to invest in some new heaters, but I really can't afford to at the moment...


----------



## Schmoo

Nothing interesting to report today. :/ The babies got to "sleep in" today. Huzbug didn't work last night, so he didn't turn their tank lights on when he would've gotten home this morning. I did when I woke up at like 8:40. Everyone got fed breakfast and dinner. The Magus Sisters were as voracious as ever. Mace, on the other hand, is a very calm eater - almost like he has manners. One pellet at a time that he eats thoroughly before gingerly popping another one into his mouth. My little gentleman. xD

Since the water parameters have been stable, I'm not testing the water every single day anymore. I'm testing it every other day, as well as doing PWC. I change out about 20% each time, and add aquarium salt to the girls' tank because of Mindy's fin. I don't think I'll be adding AS anymore, though. Her fin is coming back in nicely, and she's never showed any sign of, well, anything. So I think I'm done treating her wound. I don't think Mace'll get AS anymore, either. I haven't noted any new bites in his caudal, and he's already showing regrowth. 

His thermometer still isn't getting his tank higher. :/ I've seen it get to 76, which is fine...but I'd really prefer it if I could get it up to 80.


----------



## Schmoo

Today is Water Change Day! I just finished up with the two tanks. Mace got a 100% WC (his first, but he's gotten several 20-50% WCs during his first week home, so please don't think I've been neglectful), and the Magus Sisters & Gary got a 50% WC. I brought Mace's water temp. up to 82, and let him acclimate accordingly before releasing him. Hopefully the 100w heater can keep it around that temp., though I wouldn't be upset if it dropped a few degrees. I also took Gary out and let him nibble on part of an algae wafer for a bit (I put him in one of those little medicine measuring cups that you put on top of the med's lid - I use it to dose Prime, etc. until I get an eyedropper). I really need to get a gravel vac for the 5 gallon.

Everyone got breakfast this morning, and Mace got a reward for being so easy to scoop out of his tank. He won't get dinner tonight, though, because it's fasting day. We'll see how he looks in the morning. Fingers crossed that he won't think I'm starving him and nibble on his caudal again (though I'm leaning more and more toward it was pre-purchase I just somehow missed). 

____________________​
I'm going to go visit my mom and little sister in a bit (assuming there's enough gas in the car). There's a LFS near them that I think I'm gonna pop into on my way home. Why? Why not (lol)?


----------



## Schmoo

*Flaring Exercise*

Mace's first full-on flare! Beard and all!

So, Mace’s tank sits on my dresser, in front of a mirror that I keep covered for obvious reasons. Well, I decided to exercise him a bit before it’s lights out, so I lifted the mirror cloak. He instantly puffed up and started strutting around his Kritter Keeper. I’ve seen him flare before, but not like this. Wow!














​
Also, I've been thinking about this for awhile, but I'm not confident enough in my ability to tell tail types... Do you think Mace is a HMDT?


----------



## Littlefin

Wow! They just look so amazing when they flare fully don't they? 
And i think Mace might be a HMDT, but i have never been so good when guessing what type their tails are either.


----------



## Schmoo

Littlefin said:


> Wow! They just look so amazing when they flare fully don't they?
> And i think Mace might be a HMDT, but i have never been so good when guessing what type their tails are either.


They do! I especially love seeing cellophanes flare. I don't think Mace is actually a cellophane, but his fins are definitely opaque.

I Googled DTs and HMDTs for comparison, and I *think* he's a HMDT, but then again, Google results aren't always super reliable lol. xD;


----------



## Schmoo

I took a video of his flare exercise tonight. c: 

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152398022352797&set=vb.512482796&type=2&theater


----------



## Schmoo

*been a minute since I tested the water*

*The Magus Sisters & Gary*
ammonia: 4.0 (yikes!) - added some Prime and gonna do a 25% WC
Nitrites: 0ppm
Nitrates: 0ppm

*Mace*
ammonia: .50 - water changes for everyone!
Nitrites: 0ppm
Nitrates: 0ppm

It's the middle of the week, so it's time for Mace's WC, yes, but wow...the 5 gallon is really high! >_< Not sure at all how that happened. Can the results change if you leave the water and the solution in the vial? 'Cause right away the results read .25 on both tanks, and then I let the vial sit there for a few minutes, and it changed to 4.0.


----------



## Schmoo

I think I figured it out. I think the 5g tank might FINALLY be cycling!


----------



## Schmoo

Huzbug and I went to Petco a bit ago (we had to run out and get cat food), so of course we looked at the bettas. There was one powder blue DT male that was pretty, and they had quite a few HMDTs, which weren't there before. In fact, I've never noticed HMDTs at our Petco. After seeing those fish, and doing my own 'net research, I am now 100% positive that Mace is a HMDT that was mislabeled. Their bad because I paid less than half of what I should have for him.


----------



## Schmoo

I started a new job this past Monday, so I haven't been around as much as I usually am (though I'm typically just lurking >w>). I'm now working for an e-cig news and culture magazine as a customer service rep./personal assistant. It's a foot in the right direction because hopefully this will lead to an editing position further down the road. My new boss said it's definitely a possibility. c: So that happened, and it's really exciting. Also very relieving because we really need the money. >w<

But anyway...die Wasserkinder. There honestly hasn't been much going on. Tomorrow Mace will get a 100% WC, and the girls will likely get a PWC. They got one the other day, but, as I said in an earlier post, I'm pretty sure the tank is finally cycling, so I have to keep up with it. Don't want my poor Magus Sisters to get ammonia poisoning. :c

Tomorrow is also Mace's partial fasting day, so he'll get breakfast before I leave for Job #1 (stupid bar...), and then that'll be it. I'm partially fasting him because I'm still concerned about him nipping his fins again. I've said it before, though: I really think that was pre-purchase damage I just never noticed. They were little chomps, so until he got a change to spread his fins, I guess it was easy to overlook.


----------



## Schmoo

We had a stressful FWC. >_< I cupped Mace like I usually do, and then gave him a treat (trying to condition him that cup = food). I gave him a small chunk from a cube of Hikari tubiflex worms. I didn't want the mess to get into his nice, clean tank, so I thought, "No biggie. I'll just net him." Hmph. No biggie my butt. He wriggled out of that thing so many times. Honestly, it surprised me how much he evaded me in that little Petco cup! But I was finally able to scoop him out and back into his tank, where he kind of huddled in the corner by his heater for a minute or two. He was breathing heavily, too. :/ He seems fine now, but I still feel bad. I didn't mean to stress him out. :c

Today was supposed to be Mace's partial fasting day, but that didn't happen. So it'll be tomorrow now. I'll feed him breakfast because that's our schedule, and then that's it.

Also, on a random note, Mace still hasn't attempted a bubble nest. He seems perfectly fine aside from this fact, so I'm not concerned...but I'd really like to see one. :c

The girls also got a PWC (about 40%) in the 5 gallon. I'm pretty sure it's cycling, so keeping up with the ammonia levels has been annoying. I think I'm doing a pretty good job of it, though. The Magus Sisters seem perfect, and so does Gary.


----------



## Schmoo

*Lola has a new favorite napping spot.*

Lola has developed a new thing. She likes to sneak onto the dresser when Mommy and Daddy aren't looking and watch the Magus Sisters. Then, she curls up with them and falls asleep. I want to be mad because she knows she shouldn't be on the dresser...but it's just so darn cute...






​


----------



## Schmoo

A guppy fry magically appeared in the Magus' "Sisters" 5 gallon tonight. A very developed guppy fry that I don't know how to take care of. He/she is currently cruising around Mace's Petco cup.






​
I...I don't even. o_____o; 

And I'm looking up stuff about guppy fry and pregnant guppies, and this one site is saying something about their gravid spot. I'll be damned if I can't see a dark spot behind all three of their anal fins. Why didn't I think to research this stuff before, so I wouldn't accidentally buy more fish than I could handle? >_< But the females and males were separated at Petco... ;3;


----------



## Schmoo

*Fry Update #1*

Baby Guppy has been in Mace's little cup for a few hours now, and as of right now he/she is the only one I've seen. I crushed up a few flakes for it to nibble on until I can get to Petco tomorrow. I was told by someone on Tumblr that Hikari makes a fry food, but I know Hikari's regular fish food has a lot of fillers. However, guppies can digest the non-meat matter that fillers consist of, whereas bettas can't sooo... I already have Omega One Color micro pellets for my other fish, so I could also just crush those up. I'm also going to look into frozen options. The Magus Sisters and Mace would enjoy that, too, I'm sure. 

I want BG to grow a bit more before I set up the 1.5g bowl for it. I'm worried I'd never be able to keep track of one guppy fry in the bowl. If more end up popping up, then they'll all just go in together. 

So in the morning I'm going to look into other foods for BG, as well as pick up a bottle of betta water. There's nothing wrong with our tap water, and clearly BG's done just fine in it up until now, but still. It may be a huge surprise, but I want to take care of this baby as well as I am able to.


----------



## JHatchett

Guppy females can store sperm for months, if they where housed with males in the past the possibility for babies exists..  Good luck with the little fry.


----------



## Schmoo

JHatchett said:


> Guppy females can store sperm for months, if they where housed with males in the past the possibility for babies exists..  Good luck with the little fry.


That's what I've learned. @[email protected]; My guess is Petco mis-sexed a male and put him in with the females (they were separated at the store).


----------



## Schmoo

*Fry Update #2*

Huzbug loves the fry. He said he had the hardest time finding it in the Petco cup. xD He also named it. BG's official name is Phillip - so either Phillip J. Fry if it's a boy (Futurama), or just Phillip if it's a girl (Phillip the nickel from Fairly Oddparents).

Still no more fry in the Magus Sisters' tank.


----------



## Schmoo

BIG NEWS (well, big for me haha)! After about two and a half weeks, Mace has started working on a bubble nest!  *sqwee* It's just a short line of bubbles right now, but still!

SCRATCH THAT, I JUST LOOKED AND HE HAS TWO GOING! PICTURES TO COME AFTER I'M DONE FLAILING!


----------



## Schmoo

*Bubble nest!*

I thought Mace was working on one bubble nest, but when I bent down to get a better look at it I noticed him tittering about along the back of his Kritter Keeper. So I pulled off the lid, and viola! Another bubble nest - and this one is bigger!


----------



## Schmoo

*Tuesday Night Update*

I did some running this morning before Job #2 (and then Job #1 right after that). I went to Petco (of course I did, haha) and bought Hikari First Bites for Phillip, who is still coming along just swimmingly, but of course I had to look at the bettas. Their selection is looking pretty drab...which is odd because usually they have a good, healthy selection. There was one baby, though...oh my, he was precious. He was a small red & blue DT. His body was a dark blue/indigo that faded out onto his red fins and guh. So gorgeous. I've been thinking about him ever since.

Mace's bubble nest is almost all gone. :/ I'm not sure what happened... I don't know if he did it, or, since his tank is on our dresser, the shifting of us opening drawers popped the bubbles. If that's the case, he might have to get moved to our nightstand, but then I'd have to buy another surge protector. >w< But they're pretty cheap at Walmart, so it's not that big of a deal. 

Mindy's tail is growing back in very nicely! It's over halfway there! :3 Sandy and Cindy are also doing well. No more fry have popped up, which I think is weird, buuuut oh well. Phillip is enough. <3


----------



## Schmoo

My husband and I are leaving in the morning for a weekend get-away. We're going to my grandparents' property for a few days. I'm both excited and very nervous. I don't like leaving die Wasserkinder, less so now with Phillip the Fry. I'm actually debating taking him/her with us. Huzbug could hold onto the cup while I'm driving, and we could find a safe spot for him/her to hang out for the weekend. Phillip needs to be fed, and the Petco cups needs to be cleaned and re-filled daily... I don't trust our roommates to do that. Mace and the Magus Sisters will be fine for a few days. I'll feed them a little extra in the morning before we head out, just to be sure. 

________________________​
Mace also now resides on the nightstand by our bed. Hopefully now he won't feel discouraged because his bubble nests keeps getting ruined. It'll also be a chance of scenery for him, so that should entertain him for the weekend while we're away. c:


----------



## Schmoo

*Morning After Our Homecoming*

Huzbug and I had a good mini-vacay. We went down to my grandparents' farm, spent some quality time with them and their animals (1 horse, 1 dog, chickens, 1 rooster), and then on Sunday we went to Jefferson City for a historical tour of the Missouri State Penitentiary (it's supposed to be haunted, but we didn't go on the ghost tour...this time... >w>)!

We got home late-ish last night. The first thing I did was check on and feed die Wasserkinder. The Magus Sisters and Mace are all fine (Mace kind of gave me a grumpy gills face like, "Hey! Where've you been?! I'm starving!" Silly fish. x3 Phillip gave me quite a scare, though! I went to check on him/her, and s/he wasn't moving! I started panicking, so I picked up the little Petco cup and gave it a tiny shake. I guess Phillip had been sleeping because he perked right up/ Phew! Silly fish...scared the crap out of me.

It was a bit cold in our room, so once we got the space heater running everyone seemed a lot more like themselves.


----------



## Schmoo

Out of curiosity, I checked out AqAdvisor. I plugged in the information for my 5g tank, and it's telling me that my tank is severely overstocked (219%). I don't feel that three guppies and a nerite is too much for a 5 gallon tank. I also do more water changes than they recommend.


----------



## Schmoo

*I'll never give my LFS another dollar.*

So, tonight I got a little bored, and decided to go run to Walmart while Huzbug was sleeping. I picked up a few things from the store (namely some more betta water for Phillip), and then decided to go across the shopping center to the LFS, Petland. I had every intention of JUST LOOKING. I really did. 

I walked into Petland and browsed the bettas. I'll give Petland this: they give their bettas a bit more room. Each one has their own little glass jar/bowl instead of a small, plastic cup like Petco. Anyway, I noticed some of the jars along the register counter, but didn't think anything of it (they were the "fancy" ones with bamboo). I proceeded to the back, where their fish section is, and noticed about a dozen bettas kept on a shelf, out of sight. They all looked sickly in some manner...and then I saw this little female...






​
Right away my heart ached. She had clearly gotten roughed up. Her fins are a mess, and half of her scales are missing. She also only has one of her ventral fins. My heart was breaking, but I left... I made it to my car before I turned around and asked the girl at the counter if the fish on the shelf were for sale as well. She said, "All but one." I knew my girl was The One. And indeed she was. The girl said, "Yeah, she got beat up by the other two up front. Other two? By this point we had made out way back up to the front of the store, and it was then that I saw it...














​
THERE WERE TWO FEMALES IN A LITTLE FLOWER VASE. TWO, AND THIS GIRL MEANT TO TELL ME THAT THERE HAD BEEN THREE?! I watched them for a minute, the red/white chasing the blue (can you see how stripey they are?!), and then just walked out. I couldn't take it. I always thought that, if confronted with an instance like that, I would promptly go on a rant about proper better care...but I just froze. Too angry for words, I just left. I got in my car and drove off...but...I couldn't just leave her there...

As much as I never wanted to spend another dollar at Petland for as long as I lived, I couldn't just leave that one poor female there... So...I turned around and went back. I marched back into the store (after getting the okay from my husband), and before the girl could even greet me (for the third time), I started.
me: "I know you said that one female isn't for sale, but is there a way I could persuade you?"
her: "Well..."
me: "Because if it's a matter of being concerned that I'll get angry and demand a refund if she passes...I won't." I won't get mad that she died. I'll remain livid that y'all allowed it to happen in the first place.
her: "It's not just that. See, we can heal her and make her bett--"
me: "I know. That's what I want to do. Here's how I will." I then proceeded to tell her exactly what my treatment plan was (warm, clean water, aquarium salt, Accurel Bodyguard, WCs, etc.)
her: "Well...it's not up to me. I'll go ask my manager. If it were up to me, I'd sell her to you because you clearly know what you're doing." She then went to talk to her manager. I heard the following: "She's been back three times... Really wants that fish... Won't take no for an answer..." After a few minutes she came back and said, "Okay, my manager okay'd it...but I'll have to void her warranty...."
me: "Fine." 
I also asked if she knew how long ago this had happened to her. The girl said she came in to work at 4 and noticed it happening, so she separated her from the other two. So, at this point, I'm dealing with a six-ish hour old injury.

So, I walked out with Ahsoka. I got her home, and set up my 1.5g QT tank. I cleaned it really well, then added clean, warm water. I didn't even fill it up halfway though because she's having so much trouble swimming... :/ I took some of the gravel from the 5g (cleaned it, of course), as well as a plastic plant to give Ahsoka some cover. I also haven't added the heater yet because there isn't much water in the bowl (like .75g roughly), and I don't want to fry her. I treated her water with Prime, AS, and Bodyguard. I'm not going to feed her tonight, but I will try a pellet in the morning, once she'd had time to settle. 

I'm so worried about her...but...I think she's going to pull through. She seems like a fighter to me. I hate to get so attached to a fish that may not pull through, but I couldn't help it. I told myself not to, but it happened anyway.


----------



## Schmoo

Ahsoka joined Admiral Ackbar beneath the Rainbow Bridge. She made it through the night, but not the afternoon. My husband and I stepped out for a few hours (it's our anniversary), and when we came home she was gone... I knew from the start that she probably wouldn't pull through, but I really hoped that she would. I really hoped I could give her a good life, and now I'm just so angry and upset that she never got that chance because Petland allowed such negligence. 

Swim in peace, little padawan...


----------



## AlwaysAnimals

Poor, sweet girl  Thank you for being one of the few who up for those who can't stand up for themselves. I have had negative feelings towards Petland for years now. I DESPISE the fact that they sell puppies. Keeping puppy mills in business is awful and I won't give them my patronage. There should be a Yelp-type website for pet stores, and people can post complaints and their photographic evidence against poorly treated animals or poor living conditions.
I'm glad little Ahsoka got a name and a home, at least for a little while.


----------



## Schmoo

Petland will never get another dime of my money. Thankfully, they haven't gotten much out of me, anyway. I got my nerite snail from them because, at the time, I didn't think my Petco carried snails. They also have a better medicine selection for fish, but I can just as easily order meds off Amazon.

You have a really good idea, there! There should be a Yelp-type site dedicated to pet stores. There absolutely should be!

I cried more for Ahsoka than I did our Admiral, who we had for months. Ahsoka never even got a chance to have a good life. :/


----------



## LadyNightraven

I'm so sorry Ahsoka didn't make it long. But at least she got to know what it was to have warm clean water and not be harrassed in her final hours. Thank you for giving her that.

SIP Ahsoka


----------



## Schmoo

My Petco got a new shipment of bettas! I stopped in to look on my way home from Job #2 because it had been awhile, and wow. They got a lot of gorgeous fish. Quite a variety, too. They're carrying VT and CT females (haven't seen a female in there for a long time), EE, Plakats, Dragonscales, Kings, Rose Petals, CTs, VTs, DT, Deltas, Super Deltas...basically everything. There was one fiesty little CT female that made eyes at me, but I thought of Ahsoka, so I didn't spend much time looking at her. 

I did, however, take photos of potential new additions. >w>; But my 'Net is being stupid, as it often is, and not wanting to send my pictures through (I e-mailed them to myself from my phone, and am now waiting for them to come through so I can upload them). The red/blue DT that I mentioned a few posts ago is still there, and still healthy. I still love him. My possible new fishies are...
HMPK Koi male
purple-y HMEE male
blue & yellow HMDTPK male
white & red dragonscale...something...I can't remember, and his fins are mildly clamped in the picture I took. I think he's a PK.


----------



## Schmoo

*My Plan for the Night:*

- nap (I've got my grumpy gills on)
- hopefully my checks will be ready by the time I wake up, so I can go to the bank and get paid
- bank, as I said
- stop by Goodwill to see if they have any tanks (they usually do)
- finally...go to Petco, and get our new betta 

Then the rest of my night will be filled with fish stuff. The girls need a PWC, and of course the new addition will have to get all set up and everything.


----------



## Schmoo

*$54 later, I'm home.*

This choice was one of the hardest once I've ever had to make. xD I narrowed it down to the blue & yellow HMPK, the red & white HMPK, and the EE...and gah, it was so hard. I was texting and Snapchatting my husband, and even he was all, "HNNG WHY DIS SO HARD?!"

Pics to come. :3


----------



## Schmoo

*While the new tank is soaking...*

I went to Goodwill before heading to Petco, like I said I was going to. Goodwill did not disappoint. There was a medium-sized Kritter Keeper (used to house hermit crabs, I'd guess) there for $3, and it came with gravel (ugly gravel, but oh well) and a few decor (tossed 3/4 because two weren't suitable for a fish, and the other had a spider in it so nope lol). The gravel is much dirtier than I thought! :shock: So it's currently soaking. The new boy is sitting on our dresser in his Petco cup, which I've added clean, conditioned water to (so it's half their water, half mine). 

While I was at Petco I picked up a small gravel vac for the Magus Sisters and Gary. Once I get the new boy settled in I'll tend to their tank. 

A brief update on Mace... He hasn't been very hungry today. Other than that he seems perfectly fine. I haven't flared him in a few days, so I'm currently correcting this. He's such a feisty stinker.


----------



## AlwaysAnimals

Schmoo said:


> This choice was one of the hardest once I've ever had to make. xD I narrowed it down to the blue & yellow HMPK, the red & white HMPK, and the EE...and gah, it was so hard. I was texting and Snapchatting my husband, and even he was all, "HNNG WHY DIS SO HARD?!"
> 
> Pics to come. :3


Suspense! lol, which one did you pic? (I don't know if I missed it when I was reading...)
How's the baby guppy doing?
Can't wait to see pics and hear the name!


----------



## Schmoo

AlwaysAnimals said:


> Suspense! lol, which one did you pic? (I don't know if I missed it when I was reading...)
> How's the baby guppy doing?
> Can't wait to see pics and hear the name!


You'll see~ ;D I'm waiting until he's released, so I can take better pictures. :3 The heater is running in his new home, though, so it shouldn't be much longer!

Phillip is doing good! S/He's solidifying. xD S/He's not as see-through as he/she was. S/He's so good about water changes, too, like omg.


----------



## BettaStarter24

Schmoo the suspense is murdering all of us! Who's your new boy!


----------



## Schmoo

I promise the pics will be up soon. xD I just released him into his tank.


----------



## Schmoo

*General Grievous*

Like I said, the decision was super difficult, but I wound up bringing the red & white HMPK home. Following the trend of naming our bettas after Star Wars characters, I named him Grievous. The name actually popped into my head while I was at Petco, and I took it as a sign because I couldn't come up with names for either the blue & yellow HMPK or the EE (and I really tried). 


Here's him at Petco. His wittle face. <3





​

Our Internet is being especially slow (darn Centurytel) tonight, so I guess I won't be uploading the other ones I took. :/ I managed to get them into my thread in Betta Pictures, though! TBH, they're not especially good. He was being shy at first while he settled in.


----------



## Schmoo

I experienced/am kinda still experiencing another instance of people harrassing my choice to maintain smaller tanks. If anyone's interested, my blog is http://www.boutdatbettalife.tumblr.com, and you can read it all there. 

I've decided that I don't like the argument of "well, they're natural habitat are immense rice fields, so you should get your betta a larger tank." Well, with that logic, every betta keeper should have at least several hundred gallons dedicated to their betta, but as many of us know, that's just not realistic. By that logic, keeping a better in even 50 gallons is "cruel." 

Also, this article was posted by a person on Tumblr in response to the madness that ensued. I found it to be a really interesting read. http://www.reef2rainforest.com/2014...-tell-us-about-minimum-tank-sizes-for-bettas/


----------



## Schmoo

Grievous flared! I held up my roomie's little mirror, and he flared right up. :3 Now he's strutting around his tank like, "FIGHT ME IRL."

I'll upload pics when I can. >w< Stupid 'Net...


----------



## BettaStarter24

all my boys are in tanks 3 gallons or under, the smallest being Cas's 1.5 gallon. I don't see a problem with it as long as the water changes are kept up. Sure I'd like to get Cas into a bigger tank but I don't have room.


----------



## AlwaysAnimals

Schmoo said:


> Like I said, the decision was super difficult, but I wound up bringing the red & white HMPK home. Following the trend of naming our bettas after Star Wars characters, I named him Grievous. The name actually popped into my head while I was at Petco, and I took it as a sign because I couldn't come up with names for either the blue & yellow HMPK or the EE (and I really tried).
> 
> 
> Here's him at Petco. His wittle face. <3
> View attachment 454186​
> 
> Our Internet is being especially slow (darn Centurytel) tonight, so I guess I won't be uploading the other ones I took. :/ I managed to get them into my thread in Betta Pictures, though! TBH, they're not especially good. He was being shy at first while he settled in.


Awww very handsome! He's so unique.


----------



## AlwaysAnimals

Schmoo said:


> I experienced/am kinda still experiencing another instance of people harrassing my choice to maintain smaller tanks. If anyone's interested, my blog is http://www.boutdatbettalife.tumblr.com, and you can read it all there.
> 
> I've decided that I don't like the argument of "well, they're natural habitat are immense rice fields, so you should get your betta a larger tank." Well, with that logic, every betta keeper should have at least several hundred gallons dedicated to their betta, but as many of us know, that's just not realistic. By that logic, keeping a better in even 50 gallons is "cruel."
> 
> Also, this article was posted by a person on Tumblr in response to the madness that ensued. I found it to be a really interesting read. http://www.reef2rainforest.com/2014...-tell-us-about-minimum-tank-sizes-for-bettas/


Interesting article, thank you for that. Did you post this elsewhere on this site? I think it would be a great addition to the ever ongoing discussion. I like the comparisson to the clown fish, even thought it has the whole ocean to swim in, it basically never leaves its anemone. From your latest pic of Grievous (spelling? sorry lol), it looks beautiful and well cared for. My feeling is this... I do feel that the little cups they are sold in, and some of those little betta "cubes" or what have you, tend to be a bit inappropriate and cramped. However, not everyone can do a 5 gallon. I feel bad for some on here that get "scolded" for having around a 2.5g for a fish, even though a person on this sight is certainly caring for their fish enough to spend time on the forums talking about them and asking questions. A fish in a 2.5 who is well cared for and has a devoted human looking after them is better-off compared to people who purchase the tiny betta cubes and have them as desk ornaments. Perspective. Who is the luckier fish?


----------



## Schmoo

AlwaysAnimals said:


> Interesting article, thank you for that. Did you post this elsewhere on this site? I think it would be a great addition to the ever ongoing discussion. I like the comparisson to the clown fish, even thought it has the whole ocean to swim in, it basically never leaves its anemone. From your latest pic of Grievous (spelling? sorry lol), it looks beautiful and well cared for. My feeling is this... I do feel that the little cups they are sold in, and some of those little betta "cubes" or what have you, tend to be a bit inappropriate and cramped. However, not everyone can do a 5 gallon. I feel bad for some on here that get "scolded" for having around a 2.5g for a fish, even though a person on this sight is certainly caring for their fish enough to spend time on the forums talking about them and asking questions. A fish in a 2.5 who is well cared for and has a devoted human looking after them is better-off compared to people who purchase the tiny betta cubes and have them as desk ornaments. Perspective. Who is the luckier fish?


I haven't posted the article elsewhere, no. I try to, for the most part, stay out of the Great Debate. I completely agree that the microscopic betta cubes are just awful. Personally, I think 1.5g is the bare minimum, but that's just me, and several people on this site maintain 1 gallon tanks. 

I just hate how some betta enthusiasts attack another for keeping a smaller tank. As long as the fish is well cared for, happy, and active, then that's what matters. Not everyone can afford or house a larger set-up. It's just frustrating to me, especially, because I was harassed on Instagram for keeping Admiral Ackbar (may he S.I.P.) in a 1.5g bowl, and it always gets under my skin because people assume without taking the time to scroll through my images or blog to see that I actually DO take care of my fish.


----------



## Schmoo

My, my. Grievous is quite the feisty boy. He's a flaring machine! I hope he doesn't overwork himself. :c Come Mace's PWC day, the boys might have to swap spots. Mace enjoys his flare exercises, but he isn't as determined as Grievous is to get at his reflection (I keep the back and sides of the tank covered as there's a mirror behind it). 

But look at his flare! And dat beard!
He's such a show off.





​


----------



## Schmoo

*End of the night update:*

- Grievous is a very active little stinker. As soon as he sees me walk into the room (if I leave to go to the bathroom or something), he starts zipping along the front wall of his tank, flaring and demanding my attention. The more I watch him, the more I’m sure he was the right choice.

- Mace is Mace. I don’t have anything to report in regards to him. His appetite was better today, though still a little…off. Today was supposed to be Fasting Day (oops), so instead tomorrow will be.

- The Magus Sisters and Gary are all well. Still no more fry to report. Which brings me to…

- Phillip the fry is doing well. I’m thinking it’ll be time to put him/her into a grow-out tank (right now that would be my 1.5 gallon bowl) until s/he is big enough to go into the tank with the others. I’m going to be very sad if Phillip turns out to be a male guppy because that means he won’t go into the tank with the Magus Sisters…and that means that I’ll either have to set something up for him (no idea where we’d put it) or…try to rehome him. :c He’s my very first fry, so I really don’t want to have to give him up.

- Tomorrow will be Grievous’ first PWC, and Mace will also get his TWC.


----------



## AlwaysAnimals

Schmoo said:


> *End of the night update:*
> 
> - Grievous is a very active little stinker. As soon as he sees me walk into the room (if I leave to go to the bathroom or something), he starts zipping along the front wall of his tank, flaring and demanding my attention. The more I watch him, the more I’m sure he was the right choice.
> 
> - Mace is Mace. I don’t have anything to report in regards to him. His appetite was better today, though still a little…off. Today was supposed to be Fasting Day (oops), so instead tomorrow will be.
> 
> - The Magus Sisters and Gary are all well. Still no more fry to report. Which brings me to…
> 
> - Phillip the fry is doing well. I’m thinking it’ll be time to put him/her into a grow-out tank (right now that would be my 1.5 gallon bowl) until s/he is big enough to go into the tank with the others. I’m going to be very sad if Phillip turns out to be a male guppy because that means he won’t go into the tank with the Magus Sisters…and that means that I’ll either have to set something up for him (no idea where we’d put it) or…try to rehome him. :c He’s my very first fry, so I really don’t want to have to give him up.
> 
> - Tomorrow will be Grievous’ first PWC, and Mace will also get his TWC.


Random early morning thought, lol, forgive me if it's not well thought out. If he's a male and can't go with the sisters, would he be small enough to be a roommate for Mace or Grievous? Sorry, thought I'd offer up that idea but I just woke up, lol. Then maybe you could still keep him.


----------



## Schmoo

AlwaysAnimals said:


> Random early morning thought, lol, forgive me if it's not well thought out. If he's a male and can't go with the sisters, would he be small enough to be a roommate for Mace or Grievous? Sorry, thought I'd offer up that idea but I just woke up, lol. Then maybe you could still keep him.


I actually briefly considered that. Guppies prefer to not be alone, though (as in the only one of their kind in a tank). Plus, I wouldn't put Phillip in solo with either of my bettas, aaand I doubt either of them would get along with tank mates. Mace was in with the Magus Sisters originally, but I removed him after he took a big chunk out of one of their tails. And Grievous just seems pretty aggressive...

Huzbug would have to give up his dual-monitor computer set-up (when we moved in together he wanted to try and see if he could get my TV to work as a monitor), but we could fit a small tank on the desk. I doubt he'd go for the idea because his computer is his baby, and he'd be nervous about water damage (totally understandable). Plus our kitten likes to sleep on the desk, and I don't want her to get into the habit of messing with the fish tanks. She likes to watch right now, and that's about as much as I'm willing to tolerate, haha. 

I'm really hoping that Phillip is a girl. >w< That'll make things so much easier, haha.


----------



## Schmoo

This has been bothering me for awhile...

Mace won't blow a bubble nest. I know that it doesn't necessarily mean anything, but I'm worried that something might be wrong with him. :/ He's a perfectly healthy, active male betta aside from that fact. I've read that he could be too young still, or that he just may not be the bubble-blowing type. I've read that some will only blow their nest once a female has been introduced for breeding, etc. He attempted several a few weeks ago, but they quickly fell apart, and he hasn't attempted anything since then. Maybe he's maturing...?

I also moved him onto our nightstand in order to stabilize him, hoping he'd blow a nest for us then. Nope. Nada.

On an unrelated note, I'm considering buying a larger tank for Grievous. He's quite the active little bugger. This would also allow me to toss the 1.5g bowl, as I have completely ridiculous notions that it's a death trap for fish. Our platies died, Ackbar died from Dropsy, and Ahsoka...well... *Ahem* Anyway, Grievous' current Kritter Keeper could then be the new QT tank.

______________________________________________________​
Huzbug is about to get in the shower, and after that I'll begin WCs for Mace and Grievous. Both will be getting 100% of their water changed.


----------



## Schmoo

*Monday Afternoon Update*

On a positive note, I got a filter for Mace's 3 gallon today from Petco. It's a Tetra Whisper 3i, so it was made for up to 3 gallons. My only problem with it is that it also comes with an air pump, and the motor for that is kinda loud... Other than that, it's great. It hardly disturbs the water, and Mace seems unaffected by it so far.

On a less positive note, my husband and I got into a fight about fish, which turned into him telling me that he doesn't really like all of my tanks. :/ Even though I always ask him before I bring home a new fish...

We went to Petco earlier because HE wanted to see about a light for Grievous' tank, and of course we had to look at the fish. Well, he saw a tiger oscar and fell in love. I felt bad for the thing, too... He was in with two red oscars, and one of them kept biting him. Granted, he was huge in comparison, so the other oscar was really just scared and trying to keep him away, but still. He tried to talk me into buying it, but I explained that we couldn't fit it in our room. Tigers need at least 40 gallons I read (though I could very easily be wrong), and we can't fit that anywhere in our room. He tried to say we could do various things, but it came back down to, even if we did move **** around, we'd have nowhere to go with the **** we moved to fit the tank. He didn't bring it back up for awhile, but then it came back up and he got mad all over again. He said I get to have fish when I want them, but when HE wants a fish we can't. Well...yeah. I keep smaller tanks that we can fit in our room. We can't put a huge tank anywhere in our room right now. Plus, we can't afford everything we'd need. We have a 20-25 gallon in the outside shed, but that's not what we need. I understand that he wants to give the tiger a good home, but...we just can't. And I can understand his frustration because I have been able to make my fish needs work (5 gallons is a lot easier to fit), but he just wasn't being very reasonable. *sigh*


----------



## Schmoo

The girls got their PWC today. c: My happy guppy girls. <3

I'm really enjoying Mace's filter. The output on it is so minimal! The motor for the air pump is mildly annoying, but I like white noise anyway, so... ^_^ 

My roomie and I went to Petsmart earlier, and I got a small bottle of Stress Guard as well as a marimo moss ball for Grievous' tank. Hopefully he likes it!


----------



## AlwaysAnimals

I hope everything is going well with you and your hub! Yeah, Oscars can get huuuuge, I've seen full grown ones and wow, impressive and handsome, but they definitely take up space.
Sounds like your group is doing well though! It's funny (well, not haha funny) how you are concerned for Mace's lack of bubble nests, while I am concerned about Flash making such huge ones! Like, me feeling guilty for having a female tempting him and causing his home-building efforts, lol. I guess we will always be concerned about them!


----------



## Schmoo

AlwaysAnimals said:


> I hope everything is going well with you and your hub! Yeah, Oscars can get huuuuge, I've seen full grown ones and wow, impressive and handsome, but they definitely take up space.
> Sounds like your group is doing well though! It's funny (well, not haha funny) how you are concerned for Mace's lack of bubble nests, while I am concerned about Flash making such huge ones! Like, me feeling guilty for having a female tempting him and causing his home-building efforts, lol. I guess we will always be concerned about them!


Can't help but worry about our finned babies, I guess. :3


----------



## Schmoo

My roomie and I went shopping earlier tonight (a bit of retail therapy). We went to Petsmart because I wanted to get a marimo moss ball, which I did, and I also picked up some Stress Guard. Better to have it and not need it, I say! 

Speaking of Grievous, the silly little fish... He has been flaring at a blanket that I have hanging on our wall. It's a micro fleece from Hot Topic that looks like the map from The Hobbit, and he is trying so hard to tell it who's boss around here. Silly fish. He's not going spastic and full-on flaring, so I'm hoping that he'll just get used to it.


----------



## Schmoo

Grievous got an upgrade today. c: Seeing as he's such an active little bugger, I bought him a 3 gallon KK (just like Mace's) and a filter.


----------



## AlwaysAnimals

Schmoo said:


> Grievous got an upgrade today. c: Seeing as he's such an active little bugger, I bought him a 3 gallon KK (just like Mace's) and a filter.


Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Schmoo

Grievous is in a mood today! He keeps flaring at me and my husband. I stole his phone (he has a Note 4, so I'm always looking for reasons to play with it haha xD) and took some pictures. 














​


----------



## Schmoo

AlwaysAnimals said:


> Can't wait to see pics!


I'm going to take some and upload them to his album on my profile! :3


----------



## BettaStarter24

I have the same filter that came with Sammy's tank. Too bad none of my boys are strong enough swimmers for it lol. It flings all of them across the tank


----------



## Schmoo

BettaStarter24 said:


> I have the same filter that came with Sammy's tank. Too bad none of my boys are strong enough swimmers for it lol. It flings all of them across the tank


The Tetra 3i? I've read about a few others on here that had issues with it, but I've yet to have any problems. I don't know if I got two defective ones or what.. xD; I filled my tanks up riiiiight up to the lip of the filter. I think that helps with the current.


----------



## Schmoo

Sooo, ever since my argument with my husband, I've been really tempted to set up the 20 gallon tall tank we have in the shed outside. I'm not going to, but the temptation is strooong.

Someday we'll have our own place, and then I can have more tanks. Until then, three is pretty much my limit (for growing out purposes, Phillip will have to go in the 1.5 for awhile). But it did get me thinking... What do I want to do with that 20 gallon? Huzbug and I eventually want a saltwater tank, but hooonestly I'd rather go a bit bigger for that. He's the one that really wants a saltwater tank, though, so I'm sure we'll end up using the 20g for that. I've gotten all the tanks I've wanted. He deserves to have the one he wants (minus that damn tiger oscar lol). 

That's not really the point of this post though, lol. The point is what would I do with the 20g. I'd like to attempt a sorority at some point, but man...the horror stories I've heard... o___O;


----------



## AlwaysAnimals

Schmoo said:


> Sooo, ever since my argument with my husband, I've been really tempted to set up the 20 gallon tall tank we have in the shed outside. I'm not going to, but the temptation is strooong.
> 
> Someday we'll have our own place, and then I can have more tanks. Until then, three is pretty much my limit (for growing out purposes, Phillip will have to go in the 1.5 for awhile). But it did get me thinking... What do I want to do with that 20 gallon? Huzbug and I eventually want a saltwater tank, but hooonestly I'd rather go a bit bigger for that. He's the one that really wants a saltwater tank, though, so I'm sure we'll end up using the 20g for that. I've gotten all the tanks I've wanted. He deserves to have the one he wants (minus that damn tiger oscar lol).
> 
> That's not really the point of this post though, lol. The point is what would I do with the 20g. I'd like to attempt a sorority at some point, but man...the horror stories I've heard... o___O;


I would love to just have an extra tank lying around, lol! But saltwater fishies sound amazing. Are they a lot more work? Thankfully you have a teammate in your hubby when you guys do get to start on that saltwater tank!


----------



## Schmoo

AlwaysAnimals said:


> I would love to just have an extra tank lying around, lol! But saltwater fishies sound amazing. Are they a lot more work? Thankfully you have a teammate in your hubby when you guys do get to start on that saltwater tank!


Our neighbors had set it outside their house (it was pretty dingy looking), so I knocked on their door and asked if they wanted it. At first they said yes, but then they changed their mind, so we got it. :3 

I really have no idea if saltwater tanks are more difficult to maintain, but I imagine so? But they're just so gorgeous, and some of the fish species are just breath-taking.


----------



## AlwaysAnimals

Schmoo said:


> Our neighbors had set it outside their house (it was pretty dingy looking), so I knocked on their door and asked if they wanted it. At first they said yes, but then they changed their mind, so we got it. :3
> 
> I really have no idea if saltwater tanks are more difficult to maintain, but I imagine so? But they're just so gorgeous, and some of the fish species are just breath-taking.


The one thing I always told myself (although this is just my silly theory and nothing more) is that at least maybe saltwater fish are more hardy or at least live longer, because GOSH they can be so EXPENSIVE! Not all of them of course, but wow, to pay the price tag of some of them... I'd be hoping to have them with me for quite a while! lol


----------



## Schmoo

AlwaysAnimals said:


> The one thing I always told myself (although this is just my silly theory and nothing more) is that at least maybe saltwater fish are more hardy or at least live longer, because GOSH they can be so EXPENSIVE! Not all of them of course, but wow, to pay the price tag of some of them... I'd be hoping to have them with me for quite a while! lol


They are! Mein Gott! O___O I wonder if it has anything to do with freshwater fish being more readily availble?


----------



## Schmoo

I bought some decaffeinated green tea at Walmart this evening. Mace and Grievous each got three tea bags. It's seemed to calm Grievous down a bit. He's still active, but he isn't flaring. I'm not sure how Mace is taking it. He's very still in his tank...which isn't abnormal by any means, but... *worried fish mom*


----------



## Schmoo

I'm very concerned about Mace...

I bought decaf green tea from Walmart for the boys (until I get IAL). I put three bags in each of their tanks (1 per gallon, I figured), and let them seep for about a half an hour. Then I removed them, and everything seemed fine. Grievous has calmed down, as I mentioned in my previous post. Mace, however...

He was being very still at the bottom of his tank, so I immediately removed him. In the cup he proceeded to start shifting onto his side, so I took some of the water from my 5 gallon and added it to his cup. After several minutes he was able to remain upright again. I did a 100% WC on his tank, then after acclimating him I put him back into his tank - now tea free. He immediately perked up, but it was short-lived. He's now hanging out near the surface of the water. I unplugged his filter (which I also rinsed) so that nothing disturbs him. I'm so very worried about my butthead... :'c I treated his new water with Stress Coat and Prime. Now all I can do is wait and see how he is in the morning... :/ 

I also went ahead and did a PWC on Grievous' tank. Now I'm paranoid that it had an ill effect on him, too, even though he seems fine (though calm, which is so strange to see in this fish). Ugh. I won't be sleeping well tonight...


----------



## AlwaysAnimals

Schmoo said:


> I'm very concerned about Mace...
> 
> I bought decaf green tea from Walmart for the boys (until I get IAL). I put three bags in each of their tanks (1 per gallon, I figured), and let them seep for about a half an hour. Then I removed them, and everything seemed fine. Grievous has calmed down, as I mentioned in my previous post. Mace, however...
> 
> He was being very still at the bottom of his tank, so I immediately removed him. In the cup he proceeded to start shifting onto his side, so I took some of the water from my 5 gallon and added it to his cup. After several minutes he was able to remain upright again. I did a 100% WC on his tank, then after acclimating him I put him back into his tank - now tea free. He immediately perked up, but it was short-lived. He's now hanging out near the surface of the water. I unplugged his filter (which I also rinsed) so that nothing disturbs him. I'm so very worried about my butthead... :'c I treated his new water with Stress Coat and Prime. Now all I can do is wait and see how he is in the morning... :/
> 
> I also went ahead and did a PWC on Grievous' tank. Now I'm paranoid that it had an ill effect on him, too, even though he seems fine (though calm, which is so strange to see in this fish). Ugh. I won't be sleeping well tonight...


Oh no no no! Pull through, Mace! :-(


----------



## Schmoo

AlwaysAnimals said:


> Oh no no no! Pull through, Mace! :-(


I'm thrilled to report that he's doing just fine. c: He's back to his old, normal self.


----------



## Schmoo

*Won't be trying tea again anytime soon...*

My betta boys (especially Mace) gave me quite a scare! I already explained what happened with Mace, and luckily he's 100% fine today. Grievous, as I said, was quite calm, so I didn't worry as much about him (though after seeing what the tea did to Mace, I was quite worried still). However, I still gave his tank a 100% WC and rearranged his decor a bit. He now has a nice hide-out behind a plant (which is where he currently is). He still isn't as active as he was prior to the green tea, but it took awhile to cycle out of Mace's system too, so...


----------



## Nimble

Yeah. Sometimes you gotta be careful with products intended for human consumption, and how they'll interact with fish.


----------



## Schmoo

Nimble said:


> Yeah. Sometimes you gotta be careful with products intended for human consumption, and how they'll interact with fish.


Green tea (as long as there's no additives and it's decaf) is supposed to work the same as IAL. :/ Rooibos Tea is supposed to, too, but my Walmart didn't have it. Thankfully my boys are fine now.


----------



## Schmoo

Just finished up (late) dinnertime. c: Mace got two pellets, as he seemed a tad too full after breakfast this morning, and I got Grievous to eat about four (he's back to patrolling his tank). The Magus Sisters and Gary are fine, as always. Phillip the Fry 
got his/her water changed. He/she is also doing well. Soon I'll need to figure out what to do with him/her. I really hope Phillip is a girl nickel.


----------



## Schmoo

I attempted to sex Phillip the Fry. I believe our one little guppy fry is female!  I'm really relieved because that means she can go in with the Magus Sisters, and I won't have to worry about more fry in the future.


----------



## AlwaysAnimals

Schmoo said:


> I attempted to sex Phillip the Fry. I believe our one little guppy fry is female!  I'm really relieved because that means she can go in with the Magus Sisters, and I won't have to worry about more fry in the future.


Yay! So is Philip going to stay Philip? lol


----------



## Crossroads

As far as I know, saltwater tanks are a LOT of work and expensive too. I thought about one a long time ago looked into even a 50 gallon one and said nope. So I have my freshwater babies (although I really want a scooter blenny....they're so cute to watch.)

Since he likes the oscar but they get too big, maybe a compromise with cichlids, which are the same family group as an oscar? Some species are a lot smaller but look kinda similar? They come in a lot of colors too.


----------



## Schmoo

AlwaysAnimals said:


> Yay! So is Philip going to stay Philip? lol


Yep. c: If you've ever seen the show The Fairly Oddparents, there's an episode where one of the characters names a nickel he finds Phillip, only to "realize" later that it's a girl nickel. That's why my husband chose the name. xD The fry can be Phillip either way, haha. 



Crossroads said:


> As far as I know, saltwater tanks are a LOT of work and expensive too. I thought about one a long time ago looked into even a 50 gallon one and said nope. So I have my freshwater babies (although I really want a scooter blenny....they're so cute to watch.)
> 
> Since he likes the oscar but they get too big, maybe a compromise with cichlids, which are the same family group as an oscar? Some species are a lot smaller but look kinda similar? They come in a lot of colors too.


Salt water tanks are so gorgeous, and many of the saltwater species are just...wow. <3 Not that freshwater fish aren't also!

The whole issue was that my husband wanted _that_ oscar. He's a bleeding heart for animals, and that poor oscar really did need out of the tank he was in... I'm guessing he either got too big too quick or someone returned him? Because my Petco is usually pretty good in regards to their fish, and they would've known better than to do that.


----------



## Schmoo

Today is WC day! I have to say I'm excited to only be doing PWCs on all three of my tanks. I'm also going to test the water in all three tanks because I haven't in awhile (shame on me). 

But first I have to run a few errands. I need to put gas in Betsy, our Sebring, and I'm going to go to Petco to pick up a new plant for Grievous. Grievous also could not care less about his marimo moss ball, so I'm going to give it to Mace.


----------



## Schmoo

Grievous:
ammonia: 2.0 (yikes...)
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 0-5

Mace:
ammonia: 2.0
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 0

5 gallon:
ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 0

______________________________________​
No clue how I let the ammonia get that high. o___o; Hopefully this means the boys' tanks are beginning to cycle, though! And the 5 gallon's parameters are perfect.

In other news, I think Grievous likes his new silk plant.


----------



## Schmoo

*Potential new job!*

Tomorrow I have an interview with a vet clinic! c: It's a full-time receptionist position, and I'm very excited. Keep your fingers crossed for me, y'all!


----------



## AlwaysAnimals

Schmoo said:


> Tomorrow I have an interview with a vet clinic! c: It's a full-time receptionist position, and I'm very excited. Keep your fingers crossed for me, y'all!


Oh wow, good luck! That sounds like an amazing job!


----------



## LadyNightraven

Fingers crossed! Good luck!


----------



## Schmoo

AlwaysAnimals said:


> Oh wow, good luck! That sounds like an amazing job!





LadyNightraven said:


> Fingers crossed! Good luck!


Thanks guys! 

____________________________​
In other news, Mace and Grievous got a PWC tonight; only like 15% or so, but hopefully enough to keep the ammonia levels at bay. Both boys ate well today, too. Unlike with Mace, I have to site-feed Grievous (I have to remove the lid and plop the pellet in front of him), but I don't mind. He's eating. c:

Phillip the Fry now gets tap water conditioned with Prime and API Tap Water Conditioner. His/her Petco cups gets more or less filled, and he/she eats Hikari First Bites twice a day. I'm still casting my vote for Phillip being a female guppy.


----------



## Schmoo

I was really nervous, but I think my interview went well. I'm not sure if it went well enough for them to choose me, but I'm hoping it went that well! I have two degrees (Associate's and BA), and while neither of them are in veterinary medicine, animals have always been a passion of mine. I really, really hope that I get the job.

_________________________________​
In fish-related news, the boys are getting another small PWC later, after a small dinner. 

I'm still thinking about setting up the 20g. I think tomorrow I'm going to go out and measure it (as long as I can find a measuring device), so that I see if it really is 20 gallons. I know it's at least 20 gallons, but I think it might be more. My filter is an Aquatech 5-15, so I'd need to get another one (which is fine because I'd like to try an under-gravel filter), and I have a 100w Tetra pre-set heater that I could use until I found another one I like... There's also Christmas. xD


----------



## AlwaysAnimals

Let us know when you hear something! Keeping the fingers crossed!


----------



## Schmoo

Thank you!


----------



## DaytonBetta

Saltwater tanks are a lot harder to maintain and a lot more expensive. It's a fun challenge if you have no debt and a lot of spending money and time. 

I've found that my planted freshwater tank is much more rewarding.


----------



## Schmoo

DaytonBetta said:


> Saltwater tanks are a lot harder to maintain and a lot more expensive. It's a fun challenge if you have no debt and a lot of spending money and time.
> 
> I've found that my planted freshwater tank is much more rewarding.


I enjoy freshwater tanks, but at some point my husband and I would really like to try saltwater.


----------



## Schmoo

All fishies got a late breakfast. I'm battling a bout of depression, so motivating myself to get up was difficult today. Then Mace and Grievous got PWCs. Mace's fins look a little ragged (not sure if he nipped at them or if it's because of how high the ammonia levels were earlier this week), so I treated his new water with AQ. I cleaned out both of their filter cartridges.

Phillip got a WC, too. I saw poop for the first time in his/her cup! Up until now it's been too small to take any real notice of, but today it was substantial (is it weird that I'm excited about my fish's BM?)!


----------



## AlwaysAnimals

Schmoo said:


> All fishies got a late breakfast. I'm battling a bout of depression, so motivating myself to get up was difficult today. Then Mace and Grievous got PWCs. Mace's fins look a little ragged (not sure if he nipped at them or if it's because of how high the ammonia levels were earlier this week), so I treated his new water with AQ. I cleaned out both of their filter cartridges.
> 
> Phillip got a WC, too. I saw poop for the first time in his/her cup! Up until now it's been too small to take any real notice of, but today it was substantial (is it weird that I'm excited about my fish's BM?)!


 
Aww, hang in there :-( Easier said than done, I know. I am also all too familiar with those feelings. This time of year/the weather doesn't help much either. You can always chit chat with me!

It's not at all weird to be excited about! I was just as excited the other day, because Flash had his first "red" poop... which meant he was eating the pellets!


----------



## PetMania

Schmoo said:


> All fishies got a late breakfast. I'm battling a bout of depression, so motivating myself to get up was difficult today. Then Mace and Grievous got PWCs. Mace's fins look a little ragged (not sure if he nipped at them or if it's because of how high the ammonia levels were earlier this week), so I treated his new water with AQ. I cleaned out both of their filter cartridges.
> 
> Phillip got a WC, too. I saw poop for the first time in his/her cup! Up until now it's been too small to take any real notice of, but today it was substantial (is it weird that I'm excited about my fish's BM?)!


First off, I really love the Star Wars names! I am a huge fan and if it were not for my attachments to the characters, I would name my fish the same. Sorry to hear about the depression, but I know how you feel. Whenever you feel like you need motivation, think about how much people love you. If they didn't you wouldn't be where you are. Think about how your fish depend on you and that you are such an amazing person to give them a loving home. That's how I battle those sudden bursts of gloom. Fight on!

Ragged fins are so common it's hard to tell what they're from. Of course, if the water parameters were a little off, then that could be a major factor. A lot of bettas (mostly long-finned) have fin-nipping problems. Honestly, I don't think I've owned a male betta that hadn't nipped his own fin every now and then. If your water parameters go back to normal and he is not showing signs of illness, then it is probably fin nip. What's AQ?

Of course it's not weird. Signs of waste are always a good thing. It helps us owners tell whether or not our fishes' diet is substantial, and to tell if the fish is healthy.


----------



## Schmoo

AlwaysAnimals said:


> Aww, hang in there :-( Easier said than done, I know. I am also all too familiar with those feelings. This time of year/the weather doesn't help much either. You can always chit chat with me!
> 
> It's not at all weird to be excited about! I was just as excited the other day, because Flash had his first "red" poop... which meant he was eating the pellets!


Yay Flash! c: I'm glad he's finally taking to the pellets. Stubborn little fella. 



PetMania said:


> First off, I really love the Star Wars names! I am a huge fan and if it were not for my attachments to the characters, I would name my fish the same. Sorry to hear about the depression, but I know how you feel. Whenever you feel like you need motivation, think about how much people love you. If they didn't you wouldn't be where you are. Think about how your fish depend on you and that you are such an amazing person to give them a loving home. That's how I battle those sudden bursts of gloom. Fight on!
> 
> Ragged fins are so common it's hard to tell what they're from. Of course, if the water parameters were a little off, then that could be a major factor. A lot of bettas (mostly long-finned) have fin-nipping problems. Honestly, I don't think I've owned a male betta that hadn't nipped his own fin every now and then. If your water parameters go back to normal and he is not showing signs of illness, then it is probably fin nip. What's AQ?
> 
> Of course it's not weird. Signs of waste are always a good thing. It helps us owners tell whether or not our fishes' diet is substantial, and to tell if the fish is healthy.


Thanks! :3 The naming trend started with our first betta, a red/pink VT that my husband named Ackbar, and it's just kinda stuck. xD And thank you for the kind words. <3

My ammonia levels were pretty far from ideal, but they're back to normal now. I think the boys' tanks are finally cycling (yay). Mace nipped once (though it's been a huge mental debate as to whether that was pre or post-purchase), and I've been monitoring him carefully ever since. He has really large fins, so I wouldn't be surprised to find a few chunks missing, honestly. I just like to notice ASAP so I can dose his water with aquarium salt (AQ).


----------



## Schmoo

More water changes! After breakfast the boys and Phillip got WCs. Tomorrow I'll do a WC on the 5 gallon. The parameters remain pristine though, so I've been a little lax with it. I plan on rinsing the filter sponge and attempting the gravel vac again.


----------



## Schmoo

In non-fish related news, my husband saw Charlie this morning. Charlie is our domestic shorthair tom that's been MIA for almost two weeks. He's a recent indoor/outdoor cat that wanders around our part of the trailer park. He started going out this summer, so this is his first experience with the cold. Huzbug thought he was dead, but I figured he had wandered a little too far, didn't like the feel of snow on his paws, and decided to find somewhere closer to get warm.

Turns out I was right. Either that or he loves the cold weather. Charlie's a big tom cat. Anyway, Huzbug said he saw him walking along the brushline behind our trailer. He said Charlie stopped to look at him, and then lopped off. It sounds like he's replaced us with another family, which hurts because we love that cat, but as long as he's safe and warm that's what matters. I'm still hopeful that he'll come home to us.


----------



## AlwaysAnimals

Schmoo said:


> In non-fish related news, my husband saw Charlie this morning. Charlie is our domestic shorthair tom that's been MIA for almost two weeks. He's a recent indoor/outdoor cat that wanders around our part of the trailer park. He started going out this summer, so this is his first experience with the cold. Huzbug thought he was dead, but I figured he had wandered a little too far, didn't like the feel of snow on his paws, and decided to find somewhere closer to get warm.
> 
> Turns out I was right. Either that or he loves the cold weather. Charlie's a big tom cat. Anyway, Huzbug said he saw him walking along the brushline behind our trailer. He said Charlie stopped to look at him, and then lopped off. It sounds like he's replaced us with another family, which hurts because we love that cat, but as long as he's safe and warm that's what matters. I'm still hopeful that he'll come home to us.


Aww, I hope Charlie does make his way home! I'm totally glad your hubby spotted him, but it sounds like he needs a good, warm cuddle from mama (and sounds like mama could use it, too :wink: )


----------



## Schmoo

AlwaysAnimals said:


> Aww, I hope Charlie does make his way home! I'm totally glad your hubby spotted him, but it sounds like he needs a good, warm cuddle from mama (and sounds like mama could use it, too :wink: )


Momma could. :c Until he started going outdoors, Charlie was a very cuddly cat. Then he got a taste of freedom, and suddenly it wasn't cool to hang out with Mom and Dad. xD We call him our rebellious teenage son, lol.


----------



## PetMania

There are so many of those cats in our neighborhood. They also switch owners from time to time. We probably have around 12 cats roaming the area...if not more...
So rebellious!


----------



## Schmoo

PetMania said:


> There are so many of those cats in our neighborhood. They also switch owners from time to time. We probably have around 12 cats roaming the area...if not more...
> So rebellious!


Cats, I tell ya.  

_____________________________________​
In fish-related news, everyone got PWCs today (except for Phillip, who gets daily 100% WCs). I treated the water with a tiny bit of AQ salt as well. That's really all I have to report... ^^; I'd like to try to get some pictures of my fish soon.


----------



## PetMania

pictures! Yay!

Oh, btw, just a reminder; don't use AQ salt for more than 10 consecutive days


----------



## AlwaysAnimals

Yes, pics! I <3 pics :-D


----------



## Schmoo

PetMania said:


> pictures! Yay!
> 
> Oh, btw, just a reminder; don't use AQ salt for more than 10 consecutive days


If you use a low enough dosage, AS can apparently be used all the time as a preventative treatment; sort of like the human phrase, "an aspirin a day..." 

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=486106
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=425050&highlight=Preventative+Salt

This is, of course, one of those things that fish keepers have very different opinions on, as you'll see in the first thread. I don't plan on using it constantly. Mace's fins were looking a little ragged earlier this week, so it's mainly for his sake. I only used a teensy little bit, so I figured I'd go ahead and use it for Grievous' WC too.


----------



## Schmoo

I made a thread in the Betta Pictures subforum. :3


----------



## AlwaysAnimals

I went and took a look... handsome boys!


----------



## Schmoo

AlwaysAnimals said:


> I went and took a look... handsome boys!


Thank you! :3 I think so too, but I admit that I'm biased. xD


----------



## Tress

Were all biased to think are bettas are the prettiest  But they are quite pretty


----------



## Schmoo

Tress said:


> Were all biased to think are bettas are the prettiest  But they are quite pretty


Danke! ^_^


----------



## Schmoo

I think I'm sucking my younger cousin into the wonderful world of bettas.  She recently had a betta die on her, and prior to his death she was very concerned and asked me a million questions on how to care for him properly (she's seen all the posts I've made about my fish on Instagram). Well, she just sent me a message on IG with a picture of her new tank -- a filtered, heated 5.5 gallon tank! I'm so proud. It has a castle decoration, and smooth pebble substrate. I told her she should get a few plastic or silk plants to make her incoming betta feel more at home. She also asked me what she could put in the tank with her betta, which kind of surprised me given the stigma about betta aggression... Anway, I told her in a 5.5 she could get away with a snail or a few ADFs maybe. When she responds I'll tell her about cycling her tank and all that fun stuff. I've given her the link to this forum before; hopefully she'll come check it out.


----------



## AlwaysAnimals

Schmoo said:


> I think I'm sucking my younger cousin into the wonderful world of bettas.  She recently had a betta die on her, and prior to his death she was very concerned and asked me a million questions on how to care for him properly (she's seen all the posts I've made about my fish on Instagram). Well, she just sent me a message on IG with a picture of her new tank -- a filtered, heated 5.5 gallon tank! I'm so proud. It has a castle decoration, and smooth pebble substrate. I told her she should get a few plastic or silk plants to make her incoming betta feel more at home. She also asked me what she could put in the tank with her betta, which kind of surprised me given the stigma about betta aggression... Anway, I told her in a 5.5 she could get away with a snail or a few ADFs maybe. When she responds I'll tell her about cycling her tank and all that fun stuff. I've given her the link to this forum before; hopefully she'll come check it out.


Oh how exciting! And it's awesome she's seeking the knowlege on how to keep a healthy and happy fish. I t means that one more betta will find a great home instead of ending up in a vase. Does she have a betta in mind? Oooo is she going to take you betta shopping with her?! lol It would be great if she joined the forum so we could follow her journey, but if not, you'll have to share some pics with us and let us know how it goes!


----------



## Schmoo

AlwaysAnimals said:


> Oh how exciting! And it's awesome she's seeking the knowlege on how to keep a healthy and happy fish. I t means that one more betta will find a great home instead of ending up in a vase. Does she have a betta in mind? Oooo is she going to take you betta shopping with her?! lol It would be great if she joined the forum so we could follow her journey, but if not, you'll have to share some pics with us and let us know how it goes!


I'd love to go shopping with her, but she doesn't live close enough. :/ Plus we really aren't that close, so it would probably be awkward. xD; And I'm her "crazy fish lady" cousin, so she might think I'm even weirder if she came with me to a pet store, and I just rambling on and on...lol. 

There's still a lot she has to learn, naturally, but she's willing, and that's so awesome. I've got her on board with a bigger tank, a filter, and a heater... Next step is cycling and appropriate decor! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tress

Ah, was that the one were were talking about before? Sad that her betta ended up dying, but obviously it's the perfect opportunity to start fresh


----------



## Schmoo

Tress said:


> Ah, was that the one were were talking about before? Sad that her betta ended up dying, but obviously it's the perfect opportunity to start fresh


Yeah, that's her. It is a shame because her betta was finally getting closer to proper care, but I think the poor thing had just had too much. She'd had him for a few months, and was taking care of him as best as she knew how (prior to talking to me), but I think all the change shocked the poor fella. 

Agreed though, this is her chance to start fresh and really get into betta keeping. :3


----------



## Schmoo

*Craigslist find!*

https://stlouis.craigslist.org/for/4778735985.html

I'm assuming that the seller is offering both for $10 (and she lives real close to me). I messaged her and asked how many gallons the tank is. I can guesstimate the vase off of that. I...have no idea what I'll do with either of them to be honest. If the tank is 5 gallons, then I can upgrade Grievous. If the tank is anything less than 5 gallons I won't buy them. I can use the cylinder for my marimo moss ball and, if it's large enough, a few ADFs (maybe...MMB for sure). 

...and then I'll have another empty Kritter Keeper (I have a 1.5g KK for QT). Hmm...maybe I could give it to my little sister for Christmas. I'd have to talk to my mom about it, though, as she'd ultimately be the one responsible for the fish. My mom has kept fish for years, so she knows what she's doing. I'd just have to tailor her knowledge toward bettas, but I'd trust her to properly take care of one. My little sister is old enough (she's 8) to start learning to take care of a pet properly; nothing major of course, but she could help with WCs and feed the betta. Hmm...I like this idea. I like it a lot.


----------



## Tress

I think it's about 5gs, maybe 4g. Still a good buy IMO. I'm going off the storage bin it's sitting on and looking at my 5g. Seems taller/not as long than a standard 5g.


----------



## Schmoo

Tress said:


> I think it's about 5gs, maybe 4g. Still a good buy IMO. I'm going off the storage bin it's sitting on and looking at my 5g. Seems taller/not as long than a standard 5g.


(Same) I'm thinking/hoping it's a 5 gallon. I was looking at the bin behind it and looking at my 5g, too. xD A good deal, agreed, but Grievous is content in his 3g tank, so if I'm going to upgrade, I'd like it to be to a 5. Though a 4 would still be an upgrade...


----------



## Tress

mhm, you don't usually see nice glass 4gs. I'd totally grab it especially for $10 (if it comes with the vase too)


----------



## Schmoo

Tress said:


> mhm, you don't usually see nice glass 4gs. I'd totally grab it especially for $10 (if it comes with the vase too)


I'm pretty sure it does. I hope it comes with the gravel and decorations, too. The white, especially, will be a lovely contrast to the green of my MMB. No response yet, but it's only been about 8 or so hours since I e-mailed the seller lol. Hopefully I get a response!


----------



## Schmoo

*Cousin Update*

My cousin's heading to Petco. :3 She's going to get a betta and a snail for now, and once her tank is cycled she may add an ADF. She doesn't know anything about cycling a tank, so I'll send her some links from here. Fun fact, though: she said she "read on Betta Forum tetras were okay to put with betta?" I asked her if she's checked out this site, and she said yes!  So, she'd been lurking lol. I told her to make an account.  

____________________________​
I still haven't heard back from the person on Craigslist. :c


----------



## Schmoo

*Cousin Update #2*

She's the new mother of a double tail male. c: Looks like he's a fin nipper, though, so I gave her a few tips on how to help get that healed up. Apparently her Petco won't sell their snails? So I told her to try checking her LFS, if she has one near her.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Its probably better to cycle the tank with just the betta first, snails have a big bioload so would mean more larger water changes to start out a new tank with snail and betta. What size tank is she using? 10g? Will you be donating some aged filter media from one of your tanks to help your cousin's cycle?

btw love that big vase from the creglist find *grabby hands at* I want to claim another wall and pretty much cover it in small planted tanks and mini planted vases (terrestrial plants) to break up line of sight between tanks so males aren't stressed about eachother all day (would move Magnus's and Alastor's tanks over to the wall-o-plants/tanks).... I have real bad multi tank syndrome... >.>
i want to out do these two.. but with more betta tanks...
(note: links are not my photos or stuff)
[Art by Stef* of plantedtank forums](dubbed betta gardens)
[jbrady33 of plantedtank forums](this is their [censor] office at work, not home!!!!)


----------



## Schmoo

Aqua Aurora said:


> Its probably better to cycle the tank with just the betta first, snails have a big bioload so would mean more larger water changes to start out a new tank with snail and betta. What size tank is she using? 10g? Will you be donating some aged filter media from one of your tanks to help your cousin's cycle?
> 
> btw love that big vase from the creglist find *grabby hands at* I want to claim another wall and pretty much cover it in small planted tanks and mini planted vases (terrestrial plants) to break up line of sight between tanks so males aren't stressed about eachother all day (would move Magnus's and Alastor's tanks over to the wall-o-plants/tanks).... I have real bad multi tank syndrome... >.>
> i want to out do these two.. but with more betta tanks...
> (note: links are not my photos or stuff)
> [Art by Stef* of plantedtank forums](dubbed betta gardens)
> [jbrady33 of plantedtank forums](this is their [censor] office at work, not home!!!!)


Ah, that's true. I didn't even think of that. She said she doesn't have a LFS anyway, so it'll just be Gunther (I love that name) in the tank until it's cycled. She's got a 5.5. I hadn't thought of sending her anything from my tanks; that's a good idea. She doesn't live near me though, so I'd have to snail mail it to her. 

I thought of you when I saw the ad. xD I really like those pictures!  Those set-ups are super pretty! I know you could do something even better, though! You and your husband are so crafty. :3 And your tanks are so gorgeous.


----------



## Schmoo

I spoke with my mom and stepdad on the phone just now, and they're fine with me getting my little sister a tank for Christmas. :3 My mom thinks it's a really good idea, and she said she'll maintain it until Kiera's ready to take on the responsibility. Now if only the person from Craigslist would e-mail me back... >w>


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Schmoo said:


> Ah, that's true. I didn't even think of that. She said she doesn't have a LFS anyway, so it'll just be Gunther (I love that name) in the tank until it's cycled. She's got a 5.5. I hadn't thought of sending her anything from my tanks; that's a good idea. She doesn't live near me though, so I'd have to snail mail it to her.
> 
> I thought of you when I saw the ad. xD I really like those pictures!  Those set-ups are super pretty! I know you could do something even better, though! You and your husband are so crafty. :3 And your tanks are so gorgeous.


Ziplock style bag with tank water to keep media wet, tape over the opening just to be safe and try to get ahold of some styafoam or pink house insulation and ship 2 day priority in small priority box (about 6-7$). As long as it doesn't freeze it should be good.

And thank you!


----------



## Schmoo

Still no word from the Craigslist seller. :frustrated:

In other news, Mace nibbled on his caudal fin. He took a few chunks out; nothing major, thankfully, so I'll just be up-ing his WCs. I did a PWC and treated his new water with aquarium salt. Silly fish. :roll:


----------



## Aqua Aurora

I didn't think plakats could reach their tails to nibble :c bad boy!
Sorry about the seller frustration, had a similar issue when I wanted to get the PERFECT piece of driftwood for a tank (would fit exactly as I wanted and had a unique shape) [censor] hole seller never responded to my message.. but was still active and refreshed their sale add.. tried again and still no response.. ffffffff D:<
Hope yours is just on thanksgiving vacation and responds in the next few days.


----------



## Schmoo

*AA:* Mace is my HMDT. He's got big, full fins. x3 Still a bad boy, though! I got a little off schedule with his meals (bad fish mommy), so I think that may be why. He's a very punctual fish. He knows that when his light gets turned on in the morning it's time for breakfast.

Good news, though! I heard back from the seller on Craigslist. She apologized for her belated response. She was away from her computer, but she's going to hang on to the vase and tank for me until I get paid.  Yay! So Grievous will get an upgrade, and my MMB will go in the vase. I may put Gary in there as well. I have a feeling that the Magus Sisters are nibbling on his shell. He has a white spot on his dark brown shell, and I've noticed that it's been getting bigger. It doesn't look like shell deterioration, and we don't have soft water, so I believe that my guppies are harassing my poor snail. I'm debating whether or not to move him, in the mean time, into Mace's tank. I just hate to pull him from what he knows, only to be moved again later this week. :/


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Wow wonder why I thought he was plakat  glad to hear about the creglist find ^^ Look forward to seeing the new tanks all done up.


----------



## Schmoo

*Confession Time*

My husband works overnights (10pm-6am), so I'm asleep when he gets home. Well, sort of. I wake up almost every morning when he pulls into the driveway (our bedroom is closest to it), but pretend that I'm still sleeping. Why? Because he has an adorable routine, and I love hearing it.

Every morning, after he's taken off his work shirt and what not, he turns on the tank lights (except for Grievous' because that's a desk lamp and Grievous is already in a sunnier spot in the room) and talks to the fish. He says good morning to the girls, Gart, Mace, and Grievous and coos at them. It's so sweet. <3 And then I fall back asleep instantly lol.


----------



## AlwaysAnimals

Schmoo said:


> My husband works overnights (10pm-6am), so I'm asleep when he gets home. Well, sort of. I wake up almost every morning when he pulls into the driveway (our bedroom is closest to it), but pretend that I'm still sleeping. Why? Because he has an adorable routine, and I love hearing it.
> 
> Every morning, after he's taken off his work shirt and what not, he turns on the tank lights (except for Grievous' because that's a desk lamp and Grievous is already in a sunnier spot in the room) and talks to the fish. He says good morning to the girls, Gart, Mace, and Grievous and coos at them. It's so sweet. <3 And then I fall back asleep instantly lol.


 
What a sweet hubby you have! That just makes my heart smile


----------



## Tress

aww that is adorable <3 Men are so funny the way they try to hide their softer sides.


----------



## Schmoo

Tress said:


> aww that is adorable <3 Men are so funny the way they try to hide their softer sides.


He has no problem showing his softer side, but I've always wondered if maybe he does it more for my benefit because he knows how important the fish are to me. Glad to see that I was wrong. :3


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Must suck having different schedules like that unless he's prone to flailing in his sleep (resulting in periodic land punches/kicks on you) in which case its a nice blessing having the odd hours.
That's quite adorable what he does with the fish^^ my husband likes talking to and hanging with all our fish too.


----------



## Schmoo

Aqua Aurora said:


> Must suck having different schedules like that unless he's prone to flailing in his sleep (resulting in periodic land punches/kicks on you) in which case its a nice blessing having the odd hours.
> That's quite adorable what he does with the fish^^ my husband likes talking to and hanging with all our fish too.


We currently have to share a twin bed, so the schedules are both a blessing a curse. As cheesy as it sounds, I don't sleep as well without him, but at the same time, it's nice to not have to share an already small bed, lol. Thankfully he's not much of a flailer. Every once in awhile he has weird dreams, and once he elbowed me in the throat.


----------



## Schmoo

Nothing new to report on the fish-front. The boys will get WCs tomorrow. Everyone ate well today. :3 I cut the Magus Sisters down to one meal a day because they were starting to carry round bellies around all the time, but Mace and Grievous still get two meals a day. Grievous now knows to come to the middle of his tank when I open the Kritter Keeper's cut-out top. Phillip the Fry is doing well. I feed him/her several times a day, and he/she now eats flakes as well as Hikari First Bites.


----------



## Schmoo

I need to stay off of Craigslist: http://stlouis.craigslist.org/for/4787687370.html


----------



## Aqua Aurora

With that creglsit find.. the Japanese temple archway could make me nervous with its smaller gaps, looks like a betta head could get stuck in that.


----------



## AlwaysAnimals

Any news on the job interview?? Fingers still crossed!


----------



## Schmoo

Aqua Aurora said:


> With that creglsit find.. the Japanese temple archway could make me nervous with its smaller gaps, looks like a betta head could get stuck in that.


Agreed, but I could cover it with mesh. I'd have to buy some anyway for the divider. I've seen that other decor (the temple-looking thing) at Petco, and it'd be fine for a betta. I actually almost bought it at one point, but it was too much. >w<



AlwaysAnimals said:


> Any news on the job interview?? Fingers still crossed!


No. :c They said it could take a few weeks to hear back from them because they want to find the right person; someone that will stay for (hopefully) a long time. I have a feeling they just told me that to be nice.


----------



## Schmoo

Huzbug and I have concocted a plan, though. I'll get some black sand to use as substrate, and split this 10g for them (the holes in the archway will get meshed so neither of them will get stuck). Then that'll leave us with only two tanks on our dresser, which will be nice, NGL. In addition to the decor that comes with it, I'll pull the silk plant from Grievous' tank and the plastic grass from Mace's in it, and whatever's left of Mace's tank will go to my sister for Christmas. I'd be sad to see his tank go because I love his set-up, but it would actually save me a lot of money by doing it this way. Plus, if my little sister winds up not liking it or whatever, I'll just take it back. So really, I'm only loaning it to her, haha. 

So then what about the vase and smaller tank I'm getting? Well, the vase (judging its size compared to the tank, I'd say it's about a 1.5g vase) will become home for Gary (maybe) and my MMB. It'll sit on our desk. Phillip the Fry may also go in it while he/she grows (Phillip may also be going to my sister; still debating what to stock her with). The smaller tank (its anywhere from 3-5 gallons), once cycled, would become an ADF tank, and I would use Grievous' decor for it.

After everything's said and done I'll have two extra tanks -- a 1.5 KK and a 3g KK. That's okay though because it's always good to have a QT tank.


----------



## Tress

Sounds like a great plan!


----------



## Schmoo

Tress said:


> Sounds like a great plan!


I think so, too! I have to admit, I'm a little frustrated with the idea because that will, effectively, mean that I spent a fair bit of money on tank stuff that will be "spare parts," but I guess that's all part of the hobby, right?

I'm still not 100% sold on the idea. I also feel bad because the holidays are coming up, so should I really be spending $40 on myself (granted, part of that's going towards my sister's present too)?


----------



## Schmoo

Okay, I should really, _really_ stay off of Craigslist... 
http://stlouis.craigslist.org/for/4793382195.html

It's about a 45 minute drive, but...$30... No idea how big of a tank that is, though. 20 gallons? The reason I'm so tempted is because of the betta, not going to lie lol. If I didn't keep it for myself I could give it to my sister, along with the snail. I'd have to figure something out for the "sucker fish"... Not going to lie though, that's very...very tempting...


----------



## BettaStarter24

Well getting the 10 gallon, get that 20 gallon and keep one of the kritter keepers, you could get another fish lol


----------



## Schmoo

BettaStarter24 said:


> Well getting the 10 gallon, get that 20 gallon and keep one of the kritter keepers, you could get another fish lol


Lol. xD The plan is to temporarily cut back to two tanks -- my 5g guppy tank and either the 10 or 20? (might be bigger?) tanks I've seen on Craigslist. The 10 gallon is closer by a lot, buuut... >__>


----------



## Schmoo

Successful day!  I picked up the 10 gallon tank on the way to Walmart (roomie and I did some grocery shopping, and I bought all the stuff to make a divider), and then I met the other lady at Walmart and got the other two things. The tank is actually about 2-2.5 gallons, but that's okay. It's still a nice tank. I'm not debating whether or not I should keep it or gift it to my sister. It's such a cute little tank. >W>

I'm working on getting everything cleaned up right now. Then I'm going to set up the vase for Phillip, Gary, and my MMB, and then after that I'm going to divide the 10 gallon. It's going to be along, busy night! :redyay: I'll be sure to take pics!


----------



## Tress

Long but fun! I just went and measured my 10g sitting empty downstairs, and my dresser and desk... >.> I could get it back up and running, move the 20g over and put the 5g on my dresser too... all depends if that DT guy I wanted is still at the pet store.. ;-;


----------



## Schmoo

Tress said:


> Long but fun! I just went and measured my 10g sitting empty downstairs, and my dresser and desk... >.> I could get it back up and running, move the 20g over and put the 5g on my dresser too... all depends if that DT guy I wanted is still at the pet store.. ;-;


Hopefully he is!  *fingers crossed* When are you going to go find out?


----------



## Tress

Tomorrow, I last saw him Thursday, but my store keeps them horribly so they are lucky to live more than a week. I'm super worried but also super excited. Depending on his health he'll either go into the 5g or I'll float him there till I finish dividing the 20g and the 1g opens up again (if he's sick). If he is like really sick I'm gonna try talking them into giving him for free (no returns). I hope I don't have to though, they're not the nicest/smartest there.


----------



## Schmoo

Tress said:


> Tomorrow, I last saw him Thursday, but my store keeps them horribly so they are lucky to live more than a week. I'm super worried but also super excited. Depending on his health he'll either go into the 5g or I'll float him there till I finish dividing the 20g and the 1g opens up again (if he's sick). If he is like really sick I'm gonna try talking them into giving him for free (no returns). I hope I don't have to though, they're not the nicest/smartest there.


Hopefully he's there and healthy. :3 I love seeing new bettas come home with the wonderful keepers I've gotten to kind of know on this site, and it's so much fun to watch them develop. 

________________________________________​
The more I sit here, the more I just want to set the 10g up for Grievous. I'm so nervous that I'm going to mess up while setting up the divider. >_< But I think most of the reason Huzbug agreed to all this was because it'll take us down to two tanks - which will be nice in the end.


----------



## Tress

Yea! Plus he's a marble and I can't wait to see how he turns out <3

Are you putting a middle section for the filter/heater? If they get over they end up in there and you get a chance to remove them


----------



## Schmoo

Tress said:


> Yea! Plus he's a marble and I can't wait to see how he turns out <3
> 
> Are you putting a middle section for the filter/heater? If they get over they end up in there and you get a chance to remove them


No. :/ Originally I planned on it, but when I saw how big a 10 gallon actually is (I never really pay attention in stores because then I'll just be tempted to buy them lol), I decided that I didn't want to cut back on the boys' space. So I'm just making sure the divider is tall enough that it *knocks on wood* doesn't happen. I think I'm also going to make a mesh "cover" for one half, as an extra precaution.


----------



## Schmoo

Phillip is now in his/her new home. c: It's probably about 3/4 of a gallon, but I believe it's plenty of room for one guppy fry until s/he gets bigger and I can properly sex him/her (I'm still leaning toward female, but dat caudal fin is starting to worry me). If Phillip turns out to be a girl, then she'll go in with the Magus Sisters. If Phillip turns out to be a boy...well...I don't know yet. 






​
I circled Phillip, haha. S/he's sitting on our desk (if the keyboard wasn't a clear indicator of that). I stole Mace's light (the dome lid from my old 1.5g bowl) to cover the top of Phillip's vase. I don't want either of the kittens getting into it. It fits perfectly, actually, so it works nicely. Mace is getting a new light soon, anyway.


----------



## Tress

I think of it this way, if you just do one divider, then one of the boys has to deal with most of the flow. But I do agree, it feels weird to cut even more of the tank space down in a 10g. I look at them and I think "how the heck do some people manage to have a sorority in here?!" but maybe I'm kinda bias cause I've discovered I really like bettas in big tanks 

OMG Phillip is so tiny xD


----------



## Schmoo

Tress said:


> I think of it this way, if you just do one divider, then one of the boys has to deal with most of the flow. But I do agree, it feels weird to cut even more of the tank space down in a 10g. I look at them and I think "how the heck do some people manage to have a sorority in here?!" but maybe I'm kinda bias cause I've discovered I really like bettas in big tanks
> 
> OMG Phillip is so tiny xD


I wish I had room for big tanks. :c I bet Grievous (my PK) would love a 15 all to himself. My tanks are all confined to our room, which isn't that big, so my space options are limited, unfortunately. Hopefully the flow won't be too much, and I can always baffle it if it is. Luckily one of my boys is a plakat, so the flow shouldn't bother him as much as it would Mace. Also, I just put everything together, and the divider comes right up to the lid.  First time! I thought I'd have to go through a few more sheets of craft mesh. 

Yes, Phillip is a little squirt. I can't wait until s/he gets bigger and colors up!


----------



## Schmoo

So, I was moving everything off of the bed, and I noticed that the top of the heater has a little grey notch on it... It's adjustable! That was a pretty exciting discovery.


----------



## Schmoo

I've done everything I can for tonight. Now I just have to wait for the divider to set, and then I can get to work! 

_________________________________________​
In other news...is it possible for a red dragonscale to change color? Grievous caudal and dorsal fins have a dark blue band, and the base of his caudal has dark blue in it as well. His anal fin also has two blue dots. His body is white, as you can see from my avatar, but I'm noticing that he's...getting some blue on him. It's around his gills and on his left side. It looks as though he brushed up against something that stained him, but nothing in my tank is leeching color. He isn't acting any different, and his appetite is the same.






​


----------



## Tress

Dragonscales do marble, and usually in really weird and wacky ways! Congrats on your boy being that special <3


----------



## Schmoo

Tress said:


> Dragonscales do marble, and usually in really weird and wacky ways! Congrats on your boy being that special <3


This is both a relief and a bummer of an answer. xD I'm relieved because that means he's fine, but it's a bummer because I love his current coloring... Though, as long as he doesn't lose the red diamond on his "forehead," I'm happy haha.


----------



## Tress

Here's what someone's dragonscale did when he marbled. It's so weird... http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=484730


----------



## Schmoo

Tress said:


> Here's what someone's dragonscale did when he marbled. It's so weird... http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=484730


Oh yeah, I saw that!! And I totally forgot about Aqua Aurora's boy! I can't deny that I'm really interested to see how this progresses. I'll have to make sure I take more pictures of him as we go.


----------



## Tress

Definitely!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Schmoo said:


> Oh yeah, I saw that!! And I totally forgot about Aqua Aurora's boy! I can't deny that I'm really interested to see how this progresses. I'll have to make sure I take more pictures of him as we go.


Yeh Xerxes threw me for a loop when he colored up after arriving and already had lost the dark body >.>
Also Alastor (my white delta) has some purple coming in on his back, and the red in his fins is expanding.. wonder what he's going to turn into. I kinda want him to stay white but he's gonna color change however he wants..


----------



## Schmoo

Aqua Aurora said:


> Yeh Xerxes threw me for a loop when he colored up after arriving and already had lost the dark body >.>
> Also Alastor (my white delta) has some purple coming in on his back, and the red in his fins is expanding.. wonder what he's going to turn into. I kinda want him to stay white but he's gonna color change however he wants..


Xerxes. <3 (Seriously, he's like the perfect betta IMO.)

Purple on Alastor will be beautiful. If it doesn't do anything weird, I think Grievous' coloring can turn out really nicely (red, white, and blue haha). I noticed the band and rays on his fins when I bought him, but figured they'd stay there. And the one I was HOPING would change (Mace) hasn't changed a bit since I brought him home. *sigh* Silly fish.


----------



## Schmoo

*First divided tank is a success (*knocks on wood*)!*

After two days' worth of work, the new 10 gallon tank is set-up, and the boys are settling in. I still need to baffle the filter, but the outflow doesn't seem to be bothering Grievous, so that's good at least. I also need to get at least one taller plant. The upper part of their tank seems so bare compared to the bottom half, haha. 







​I was so nervous about dividing the tank. What if I messed something up? What if one of the boys jumps over it? The divider actually meets the lid, so that gave me some comfort, but this morning I came up with an idea (like an epiphany, haha).






​I attached a narrow strip of craft mesh to the top of the divider (making a T between the two pieces). My thought is that, should one of the boys attempt to jump, this will bounce them right back down.

Waiting was a huge annoyance. I wanted to get it all assembled as quickly as possible because I was so excited about my first big tank project, but alas, I had to wait. 24 hours later, the boys were cupped (Grievous was especially difficult), and I got to work. I only gave their decor a quick rinse, that way the beneficial bacteria would remain, but I scrubbed the substrate really well. 






















​
Since I only have one Petco cup, I decided to acclimate them one at a time. Mace was already in the Petco cup (Grievous was in a plastic cup), he went first once I was sure the heater was at a stable temperature. Then he was released, and I transferred Grievous to the Petco cup, and acclimated him. Something funny happened while he was acclimating: see, the filter is on his side since his fins are muuuch shorter than Mace's, and after I had set his cup to float I looked away for a few minutes (Huzbug and I were watching Law & Order), and when I looked back his cup had been caught in the filter outflow, and was slowly spinning him in circles. 

And then finally they were in! 






​
I hadn't tested the light prior to this point, and I was pleasantly surprised by it. Now maybe I can get better pictures of the boys (especially Mace)! For now though, the lights are off so that the boys can have some peace. They had a small dinner. Mace has either discovered that Grievous is on the other side, or somehow the divider offends him. A few minutes ago I saw him flaring in Grievous' direction, but he's given it up so I guess he doesn't care. Hopefully it stays that way because I was very worried about that, going into this whole project. I was worried that the boys (especially Grievous) would just flare at each other constantly, and then I'd have to separate them again.

I'm going to be keeping a close eye on the heater for the next few days, too. It's keeping the tank at 81 degrees right now, and is currently "off" since I turned the dial down just a smidge. 81 is good, so hopefully I found the right spot for it... It's a no-brand, unmarked heater. I just have the dial to go by, which is kind of a pain, but hey, it's an adjustable heater, which is nice. I'll just have to get used to it.


----------



## Schmoo

Mace and Grievous seem to have discovered each other. I walked into the bedroom (was watching Orange is the New Black with one of my roommates) and caught them half-flaring at one another. They don't seem to really mind, though, and I'm sure after a day they'll get used to each other's presence.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Be mindful of them. Magnus managed to get through the divider after he finally saw Alastor. I like your barrier topper, though I'd make it even longer because I'm paranoid from the Magnus incident. Will the lid be right against that top piece so they can't get on top of it and wiggle over to the other side?


----------



## Schmoo

Aqua Aurora said:


> Be mindful of them. Magnus managed to get through the divider after he finally saw Alastor. I like your barrier topper, though I'd make it even longer because I'm paranoid from the Magnus incident. Will the lid be right against that top piece so they can't get on top of it and wiggle over to the other side?


I've been watching them like a hawk. The lid does come right up against the top piece. :3 No wiggle room.


----------



## Schmoo

I'm beginning to suspect that Mace thinks Grievous is a female. He's been working on a bubblenest for the better part of the evening, and he's never put this much effort into a bubble nest. In fact, I've only ever seen him attempt one one other time. Poor Mace... Sorry buddy, but you won't get very far with Grievous. xD

Day 2 of them sharing a tank, and it's still going well!


----------



## Tress

Hehe that would be funny. He might just be being territorial, making it clear to him that this is HIS side. Now if you catch him wiggling at him, then he may certainly be a little confused XD


----------



## Tress

I just noticed the slow disappearance of that thermometer sticker haha. Aren't those just _fun_ to remove? Have you tried a glass scrapper?


----------



## Schmoo

Tress said:


> Hehe that would be funny. He might just be being territorial, making it clear to him that this is HIS side. Now if you catch him wiggling at him, then he may certainly be a little confused XD


I've yet to notice any wiggling, so maybe he is just being territorial, like you said. It's so strange, though... I was *positive* Grievous would be the territorial one. Mace was such a calm betta in his Kritter Keeper. I flared him almost every night for exercise, but other than that he never expressed any aggressive behavior, whereas Grievous is just overloaded with manliness lol. Since Day 1 he's been an aggressive, territorial little butthead. Now it's like they've swapped personalities, though. xD Freaky Friday!



Tress said:


> I just noticed the slow disappearance of that thermometer sticker haha. Aren't those just _fun_ to remove? Have you tried a glass scrapper?


Ugh. >_< Oh yes, lol. Tons of fun.  Turns out it doesn't work, so I've been trying to get rid of it... We don't have a glass scrapper, unfortunately. :/ I've been carefully using my husband's pocket knife.


----------



## Tress

Invest in a glass scrapper <3 one of the best tools for just about everything haha.


----------



## Schmoo

*Day 3* is underway, and things are still going well. :3 I've decided to start training the boys (mainly Grievous; Mace already has it down pat) to come for food. I'm doing this for two reasons: 

1.) I can't spot feed Grievous in the 10g like I could in his Kritter Keeper. He's constantly on the move, so I would plop a pellet down in front of him.
2.) Since Grievous is a dragonscale, I want him to be prepared should his scales grow over his eyes. 

Whenever I'm ready to feed them I lift the lid of their tank (at this point Mace knows where to go lol), and tap very lightly on the tank. My goal is to train Mace to go to the far right corner of his side of the tank (which he does for the most part already), and Grievous to go to the left corner on his side of the tank.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Good of you to start training now! Just be consist ant and he should have it down perfectly in 1-2 weeks.


----------



## Schmoo

*Sooo...I went to Petco.*

I had to run to the store for a few things, and my Petco is in the same shopping center as my grocery store. So, naturally, I had to pop in. I also haven't been to Petco in awhile, so I wanted to see if they'd gotten a new shipment of bettas in. I shouldn't have gone in...

I saw a lovely VT female that I fell in love with. I want her so bad, but I told my husband that we'd only have two tanks (for awhile)...








I reluctantly set her back in her cubby, and then turned my attention to the rack of babies they have.

That was an even worse mistake. I think...I think I may have found an EE baby. And if I did...I don't know that I can stick with the new 2 Tank Rule. 
















I came home and showed my husband the pictures. His response? "Well, we do have more tanks..." So, good to know that, if I cave, I'll be supported. Can anyone verify whether or not that baby is an EE?


----------



## JHatchett

I'm not good at identifying babies. But I'd have snatched that one in a heartbeat.


----------



## Schmoo

JHatchett said:


> I'm not good at identifying babies. But I'd have snatched that one in a heartbeat.


If I can get a confirmation, I'm going back for it. I love EEs. <3 But I also told my husband that I'd try to keep it down to 2 tanks now... :/


----------



## Schmoo

Welp, Huzbug wanted the (possible dumbo) baby, so we went back to Petco and got the baby! I cleaned the small tank I got off of Craigslist (~2 gallons), and Huzbug set it all up. It looks really nice. c: I'm a proud fish wife. Keeping with our Star Wars theme, we've named the baby Revan. That way, regardless of what sex the baby ends up being, the name still fits.

Huzbug, Roomie, and I are gonna watch a scary movie, so I'll upload more pictures later...but here's Revan in his/her new home! <3 S/he is busy exploring all the newfound space.






​


----------



## Tress

They're adorable <3 That does look like it could be EE, especially with the slight crowning in the fins (seems to be common with EEs, mine was a combtail). Glad your hubby wanted her <3


----------



## AlwaysAnimals

Schmoo said:


> Welp, Huzbug wanted the (possible dumbo) baby, so we went back to Petco and got the baby! I cleaned the small tank I got off of Craigslist (~2 gallons), and Huzbug set it all up. It looks really nice. c: I'm a proud fish wife. Keeping with our Star Wars theme, we've named the baby Revan. That way, regardless of what sex the baby ends up being, the name still fits.
> 
> Huzbug, Roomie, and I are gonna watch a scary movie, so I'll upload more pictures later...but here's Revan in his/her new home! <3 S/he is busy exploring all the newfound space.
> 
> 
> View attachment 469377​


 
Ahhh congrats! Aren't those amazing finds just the best? I am so excited to keep up with little Revan's journey (cool name, too ). I love watching the Petco babeeeez grow! 

Also, good for you for training your boys, I think it's a great idea and I should probably start that, too, in case Comet ends up with the same eye problems


----------



## JHatchett

So glad you got that baby! Gonna be watching that one's progress like a hawk.


----------



## Schmoo

Tress said:


> They're adorable <3 That does look like it could be EE, especially with the slight crowning in the fins (seems to be common with EEs, mine was a combtail). Glad your hubby wanted her <3


I've got my fingers crossed that s/he's an EE, but even if s/he isn't, it'll still be really exciting to watch him/her grow and develop. c: And my husband's really pleased with himself that he got to have the final say and decorate the tank. So that, in and of itself, was worth it.



AlwaysAnimals said:


> Ahhh congrats! Aren't those amazing finds just the best? I am so excited to keep up with little Revan's journey (cool name, too ). I love watching the Petco babeeeez grow!
> 
> Also, good for you for training your boys, I think it's a great idea and I should probably start that, too, in case Comet ends up with the same eye problems


I've loved watching everyone else's Petco babies grow (especially Flash and Lava <3), and I'm really excited to raise my own baby betta. 

It never hurts! Even if Comet never has to (and hopefully he won't) deal with the dragonscale curse, it's still good for them to have a "feeding spot." Makes the process easier, I imagine.


----------



## Schmoo

JHatchett said:


> So glad you got that baby! Gonna be watching that one's progress like a hawk.


I'm glad we did, too. S/he's so full of personality already!


----------



## JHatchett

I know l loved raising my petco baby. It's horrid addicting. I can't go to petco anymore without wanting to take one or two home. 

Also as a fellow star wars enthusiast, I love your names.


----------



## Schmoo

*Little Revan's First Night*

So, s/he's settling in nicely, and already showing off his/her little personality. S/he's gonna be a feisty one (I really hope it's a girl <3). After the movie was over (Oculus on Netflix - it's pretty interesting) I gave it its first meal: flakes and a few pellets (there's like tiny pellet crumbs in the container, and Revan's a little bigger than most Petco babies, so I figured I'd try it). Little stinker gobbled it all right up! 

As promised, here are some more pictures!

















I think my husband did a good job decorating Revan's tank. c:


----------



## Schmoo

JHatchett said:


> I know l loved raising my petco baby. It's horrid addicting. I can't go to petco anymore without wanting to take one or two home.
> 
> Also as a fellow star wars enthusiast, I love your names.


Thanks! 

Yeah, the babies have always tugged at my heartstrings. They're big ol' eyes are all, "P-p-p-p-pwease?"


----------



## AlwaysAnimals

I was hoping for it to be a girl for you, too, since I love my Lava so much 

EDIT... unless it's a PKEE... then it would make an awesome male!


----------



## Schmoo

AlwaysAnimals said:


> I was hoping for it to be a girl for you, too, since I love my Lava so much
> 
> EDIT... unless it's a PKEE... then it would make an awesome male!


HMPKEE is my dream betta. <333 My husband is hoping Revan's a boy, but I'm hoping for a girl.  My gut's telling me it's a girl.


----------



## Schmoo

*I've been out and about for most of the day...*

...so now I'm playing catch-up online. This morning we dropped the kittens off at a subsidized clinic in the city so that they can get fixed. My lap is very cold without my Lola Bean to warm it...  I called this afternoon to see how everything went, and a receptionist said that everything went well, and that they would be having dinner very soon (this was a little after 3pm). We have to be back there at 7:30 tomorrow morning to pick them up. I'm so worried about them... I was told that they were fine, but they've never been away from us. Ever. *sigh* I'm such a worry wart...

On the fishy-front, I've got some more pictures! I'll start with Mace, since he hasn't gotten much photo love lately.  I love that I can better capture his actual coloring (as I see it, at least) in his new tank with the fluorescent-ish lighting. I think my green tea experiment stained his fins, though... >_>;









Grievous is really blue-ing up! On one side, at least, and of course it's the side that he wouldn't let me photograph. xD I did get this picture of him, though, and I think it's a good one. <3 And you can still see how much the blue is spreading. He has a stripe of blue along his back, and I swear his left side is getting bluer by the minute. 









I didn't notice this until last night while I was feeding her, but Revan has blue lipstick! <333


----------



## Schmoo

The kittens are home and doing well. Huzbug and I went and picked them up this morning. Post-op instructions include no jumping, no licking, and restricted activity... Yeah, okay. >__>; We've caught them trying to lick several times, but I don't think a cone of shame will be required. As for the jumping...well... That's going to be harder to prevent. We have a baby gate set up in the hallway so that we can keep our bedroom door open without worrying about our roommates' 1 year old coming and destroying our room, and we raised the gate off the floor so the cats can slide under it instead of jumping it. I'm afraid that's about the best we can do, aside from helping them onto the bed whenever they want to come snuggle with us (which is often).


----------



## AlwaysAnimals

Awww poor kitties  I remember when Baxter got fixed, and how much of a pain it was to keep him from fussing with it. Of course, he's a dog, not a cat, so the jumping wasn't an issue


----------



## Schmoo

Mace has another bubble nest going! He's become quite the "alpha male" since the boys were put in the 10g. 

Tonight I'm going to change Phillip and Revan's water, and test the water in the 10 gallon. I did a small PWC last night, but I suspect a larger one will be needed. I'm also going to (try to) take some pictures of Grievous and Revan.


----------



## Tress

Yea, when Monster got fixed I had the cone of shame cause she's one of those cats that frantically groom themselves if you poke them. My kittens would constantly "dive" into the cone with her, I felt so bad while I died laughing.


----------



## Schmoo

Tress said:


> Yea, when Monster got fixed I had the cone of shame cause she's one of those cats that frantically groom themselves if you poke them. My kittens would constantly "dive" into the cone with her, I felt so bad while I died laughing.


Lola's a pretty frequent groomer, too, but she's been in good in that - if I catch her going for the incision site - I snap my fingers and she stops. Granted, I can't watch her 24/7...but if I can save the $8 (I looked at Petco's website) I'd like to. We barely scrape by every month, so while $8 may not seem like a lot, that's like 2 bags of cat food.


----------



## Schmoo

*Where's Gary?*

I have a nerite snail named Gary, and he is the quirkiest little thing. The places he winds up in can be so silly... So, I decided I'm going to start documenting these happenings and recording them here.

Tonight I found him hanging out in the plastic palm tree the girls have in their 5 gallon.


----------



## AlwaysAnimals

Schmoo said:


> Mace has another bubble nest going! He's become quite the "alpha male" since the boys were put in the 10g.
> 
> Tonight I'm going to change Phillip and Revan's water, and test the water in the 10 gallon. I did a small PWC last night, but I suspect a larger one will be needed. I'm also going to (try to) take some pictures of Grievous and Revan.


You should also take a photo of lil' Phillip too (*hint wink*) I know s/he's not a betta... but I've heard so much about the little one! :mrgreen:


----------



## Schmoo

AlwaysAnimals said:


> You should also take a photo of lil' Phillip too (*hint wink*) I know s/he's not a betta... but I've heard so much about the little one! :mrgreen:


Alrighty! :3 There's not really much to Phillip yet, so I don't take many pictures of him/her. It has been quite awhile since I posted one, though. I'll work on getting one right now!


----------



## Schmoo

*Phillip the Fry*

Phillip's 1.5 months old as of yesterday (going by the day I found him, which was 10/27). It's hard to capture on camera (my phone's camera, at least), but s/he's starting to color up! S/he has a few black spots on his/her tail, as well as a dark spot forming on his/her head. I'm about 90% sure Phillip's a girl, but I'm going to hold off on making that claim because you never know. 

















"Hi, Bettafish.com!" xD


----------



## Tress

I know what you mean by $8 being a lot when you scrape up month to month. We paid $65 for Monster's fixing, and $15 for a cone, plus we had to get a lady to drive her to the place (else it would have been a 5 hour drive and staying there like 12 hours, not to mention the 2 month waiting list). She waved her $85 fee for going.

When you think about it, fish, over all, are cheaper. Bigger start up cost, cheaper long term (though water bills do go up unless you have a well).

Phillip is so cute <3


----------



## Schmoo

Tress said:


> I know what you mean by $8 being a lot when you scrape up month to month. We paid $65 for Monster's fixing, and $15 for a cone, plus we had to get a lady to drive her to the place (else it would have been a 5 hour drive and staying there like 12 hours, not to mention the 2 month waiting list). She waved her $85 fee for going.
> 
> When you think about it, fish, over all, are cheaper. Bigger start up cost, cheaper long term (though water bills do go up unless you have a well).
> 
> Phillip is so cute <3


Fish are infinitely cheaper. More initially yes, but for the most part once you've got everything...you've got everything. You don't have to worry about vet bills, either. 

Phillip's vase sits on our desk, so I get to spend a lot of time watching the little cutie patootie. As much as I adore baby Phillip, I wish s/he'd grow faster so I can get him/her into the tank with the Magus Sisters.


----------



## AlwaysAnimals

Awwwww wittle Phiwwip... looking so good!


----------



## Schmoo

I've been away practically all day. My dad and I visited my great grandma and great uncle, and then I got to come home for a few hours before I had to get prettied up for a sorority ceremony (I'm not active anymore, I'm an alumna). So, needless to say, not much got done around the house haha. Revan and Phillip got WCs, and everyone got fed. 

Something exciting happened last night, though! My roommates' cat had kittens! She came into our room meowing last night, tried to nest in my bed (I moved her onto the floor with a fleece blanket), and around 3:30am or so she started popping out kittens! I was up until almost 6 with her, making sure everything went smoothly. This is her second litter, and she did just fine. :3 She had four kittens in total: two greys, a black, and a grey tabby. We won't be keeping any of them, as we already have three cats in our trailer, but I'm excited to have little kittens around for awhile again!


----------



## Tress

I demand kitten pictures :I


----------



## Schmoo

*Kittens!!!*

Their mother is a manx. That's why the two grey babies have nubs for tails. c: Lola has a nub, too. Until Huzbug and I could think of a name for her, we called her Nubby Butt.


----------



## Schmoo

Tress said:


> I demand kitten pictures :I


Was already on it. xD I don't want to mess with them too much their first few days, so this may be the only picture until then. Besides, this is all they do anyway... >w>; But I refuse to let them leave until February, so there will plenty of adorable kitten pictures to come!


----------



## Tress

<3 so cute <3
Ahhhh <333
I once was present for the birth of a litter, and I was there for my dog when she had her pups. It's so neat and special <3


----------



## Schmoo

Well, I have some good news and some bad news...

The good news is that Nico (mama cat) still has four kittens. 
The bad news is that she lost one...

I honestly had a feeling this was going to happen. With her first litter she had Lola and Lando, and then six hours later she had Nabisco (who was given to an acquaintance). She was still breathing heavily yesterday; I had a feeling she wasn't done... We don't know when it happened, but my female roommate called my husband while we were out for breakfast and said that one of the kittens had died. Once we got home we figured out that it was a fifth kitten -- probably stillborn. My husband buried the little one by the fairy garden.

The other four are doing well. Nico is a very attentive mother.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Schmoo said:


> I've been away practically all day. My dad and I visited my great grandma and great uncle, and then I got to come home for a few hours before I had to get prettied up for a sorority ceremony (I'm not active anymore, I'm an alumna). So, needless to say, not much got done around the house haha. Revan and Phillip got WCs, and everyone got fed.
> 
> Something exciting happened last night, though! My roommates' cat had kittens! *She came into our room meowing last night, tried to nest in my bed (I moved her onto the floor with a fleece blanket), and around 3:30am or so she started popping out kittens! *I was up until almost 6 with her, making sure everything went smoothly. This is her second litter, and she did just fine. :3 She had four kittens in total: two greys, a black, and a grey tabby. We won't be keeping any of them, as we already have three cats in our trailer, but I'm excited to have little kittens around for awhile again!


"Aaah yes! This bed will do nicely!"
"No no no! No birthing messes on the bed."

ugh 3 am x.x the wonder of birth is great and all but I'd want my sleep.


----------



## Schmoo

Aqua Aurora said:


> "Aaah yes! This bed will do nicely!"
> "No no no! No birthing messes on the bed."
> 
> ugh 3 am x.x the wonder of birth is great and all but I'd want my sleep.


Luckily I'm a night owl. xD 

I tried nicely to deter her from our bed, but finally I scooped her up in a blanket and set her on the ground, and then I sprawled out on my bed until she got the hint haha. Luckily she's very good at cleaning up after herself, so there really wasn't...any mess...like at al. o__O It was actually quite odd.


----------



## Schmoo

More bad news... Nico had another still-born... This little one was buried next to its sibling in the fairy garden.


----------



## Tress

Aqua Aurora said:


> "Aaah yes! This bed will do nicely!"
> "No no no! No birthing messes on the bed."
> 
> ugh 3 am x.x the wonder of birth is great and all but I'd want my sleep.


HAHA. My dog Sassy sprinted up the stairs and mom looked at me like "I think she's going to give birth today" and when went up after her to figure out where to put her and she was already in labor on my mom's clean white comforter. Quick, clean birth, no struggles or still borns. 8 pups from a dog that we were like "@[email protected] where did you hide all those babies in you?"

And Schmoo, so sorry about the still borns :/ At least 4 is a nice manageable number


----------



## AlwaysAnimals

BABY KITTIES!! I am so jealous, lol. I had baby kitties all the time growing up; I lived on a hobby farm. Got to see them be born a few times, too  So sorry to hear about the stillborns  Even though it is nature, it is not easy. One of our cats, as a first-time mother, chewed off the tail of one kitten, and the back toes of another, thinking it was the umbilical cord. Mother nature can be strange sometimes.

I just love seeing all the changes in Grievous, and loved seeing Phillip  But of course, I am on pins and needles to get Revan updates! :mrgreen:


----------



## Schmoo

AlwaysAnimals said:


> I just love seeing all the changes in Grievous, and loved seeing Phillip  But of course, I am on pins and needles to get Revan updates! :mrgreen:


Your wish is my command! xD But first...

_______________________________________________________​
I GOT MY PLANTS FROM LIL TODAY!  I got dwarf water lettuce and a water sprite. The plants all look wonderful, and Lil sent me soooo many. Each of my tanks got some. :3 I mainly wanted it for the 10 gallon, to help fill in some of the empty space, since the boys' new tank is taller than their old one, but I'm glad I was able to get some in all of them. 

Mace's half of the 10 gallon (only his side got some)








the 5 gallon








Phillip's vase








Revan's 2 gallon


----------



## lumiina

Schmoo said:


> I've been away practically all day. My dad and I visited my great grandma and great uncle, and then I got to come home for a few hours before I had to get prettied up for a sorority ceremony (I'm not active anymore, I'm an alumna). So, needless to say, not much got done around the house haha. Revan and Phillip got WCs, and everyone got fed.
> 
> Something exciting happened last night, though! My roommates' cat had kittens! She came into our room meowing last night, tried to nest in my bed (I moved her onto the floor with a fleece blanket), and around 3:30am or so she started popping out kittens! I was up until almost 6 with her, making sure everything went smoothly. This is her second litter, and she did just fine. :3 She had four kittens in total: two greys, a black, and a grey tabby. We won't be keeping any of them, as we already have three cats in our trailer, but I'm excited to have little kittens around for awhile again!


(Edit: For some reason, I thought this was the most recent post! Then when I hit submit, I saw there were quite a few after it.)

Aww! That is so cute!

My vet almost thought the young stray cat we took in was pregnant when we first got her! Turns out, it was worms. But it would've been interesting if it were kittens! We had her spayed after we were sure she wasn't pregnant.

Kittens are cute. My mother-in-law in Japan is a cat breeder herself, so I see lots of kittens whenever I go! She says the hardest part is letting them go, but that it's nice to have kittens around all the time.


----------



## Schmoo

lumiina said:


> (Edit: For some reason, I thought this was the most recent post! Then when I hit submit, I saw there were quite a few after it.)
> 
> Aww! That is so cute!
> 
> My vet almost thought the young stray cat we took in was pregnant when we first got her! Turns out, it was worms. But it would've been interesting if it were kittens! We had her spayed after we were sure she wasn't pregnant.
> 
> Kittens are cute. My mother-in-law in Japan is a cat breeder herself, so I see lots of kittens whenever I go! She says the hardest part is letting them go, but that it's nice to have kittens around all the time.


I would love to have kittens around all the time. I love kittens so much. <3 I think it's going to be hard to let these four go in a few months, but our house is full. I'll make sure that these kittens go to good, loving homes, and I know that I'm doing the right thing. But they're just so cute... :c


----------



## Schmoo

I posted pics of Revan in his/her new album. :3


----------



## Schmoo

I bought some frozen blood worms (San Fran Bay, but it's all they have at my Petco, and I refuse to purchase anything from Petland ever again), and decided to give the fish a treat. c: The Magus Sisters weren't interested, but Mace, Grievous, and Revan gobbled them right up. I took some pictures of Revan, too, which I will be updated later, along with a new picture of Grievous.

Mace really likes the DWL. I put the majority of it in his half of the 10 gallon tank. I'll show you just how much he likes it later. ;]


----------



## Schmoo

I love my fish so much. <3 I know we all do, but it's quite amazing just how calm and collected my fish keep me (my kittens too, but this is a fish journal haha). Today has been a really rough day. I've been battling a migraine (second one in a week...I'm getting mildly concerned) literally all day, and things with my mother are very tense... So I've been pretty down all day. It's been a chore just to make myself get up. But watching my fish perks me up a little. And in a bit the babies are going to get a WC, which is always very soothing for me. 

Enough of that, though...onto the fish!

I'd decided that Mace would never be a good fish to breed. His nests were always so puny, no matter how hard he worked, and they fell apart so easily...Well...









I caught him working on this earlier. I say the DWL is going over well, wouldn't y'all?



I snapped some quick pictures after Revan ate dinner. S/he's got such a little personality. <3 I'm still not able to get a good shot with a light behind him/her, but I *think* I see ovaries.


----------



## Schmoo

I got a Christmas check from an old family friend the other day, so tonight I stopped by Petco on the way home (I met up with some friends for Magic, YuGioh, and board games) and grabbed some API Leaf Zone for the plants and a new silk plant for Mace's side of the 10. The big, empty space on his side of the 10 gallon is now occupied. :3 At some point I'd like to get one for Grievous' side too, I think. 

My poor plants are yellow-ing. :c I was told that that's natural until they adapt to their new home, but still... Hopefully the LZ will help perk them up.


----------



## Tress

I've never heard of API Leaf Zone (nor have I seen it at my lps) o.o


----------



## Schmoo

Tress said:


> I've never heard of API Leaf Zone (nor have I seen it at my lps) o.o


I hadn't either, though admittedly I'd never really paid attention, seeing as I didn't have any live plants. I messaged LilN, though, and she said it would work fine. Petland probably has Seachem Flourish, but I refuse to shop there. There's a Petsmart not terribly far away, but I figure, if Leaf Zone will get the job done, then why drive the extra distance? This way I can order Flourish off of Amazon for cheaper, and the LZ will do until then. :3


----------



## Schmoo

It has been confirmed! Revan is a girl! :-D It was actually confirmed a few days ago, haha. Her fins are filling in nicely, and she's coloring up. I'm so excited to watch her grow even more. <3

I won't get to do much watching this weekend, though. Huzbug and I are going out of town. We're leaving bright and early in the morning. My female roommate's parents live out in the country, and have invited us to come celebrate Yule with them and their family. It'll be my first Yule celebrating, and I'm really excited. 

Of course, all the babies had to get prepped. Once my male roommate left with their baby (female roomie was at work; he went to pick her up and then they were going to go straight from there) I kicked the heat up to 70 (they like to keep it around 60, ugh). I did this for my fish, admittedly, but also for the kittens. Newborn kittens can't regulate their own heat. Nico has a litter box, food, and water in their bedroom with her and the babies, and I filled the food and water dispensers for the older kittens. Luckily their week of restrictions is over, so that's one less worry we'll have. 

Phillip and Revan got 100% WCs, and I made sure to clean their tanks really well. The 5g got a tiny PWC, and the 10g got about 10% changed. I just did a WC on the boys' tank the other day, but I wanted to take the precaution anyway. I also added a few drops of LZ to the tanks with plants in them. So all I have to do in the morning is feed them. :3 I'm nervous about leaving them for the weekend. My husband and I have gone out of town before, but our roommates were always here. There won't be anyone here this weekend. >___<;


----------



## Tress

Actually some people say don't feed them before you go because they'll poop and that will create ammonia in the tank while you're gone. Since it's only for the weekend they'll be fine food wise  

Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Schmoo

I didn't even think of that, Tress. Oops... >w< I fed them, but I only fed the boys a small meal; my main concern was Revan and Phillip. Revan hasn't been wanting to eat her pellets lately, though... Sheesh, feed her bloodworms once, and suddenly she's a food snob lol. 

Home, though, and all is well. :3


----------



## Tress

Haha oh well


----------



## Schmoo

Mace took another chunk out of his caudal fin. u__u; *sigh* I think this is something that I'll just have to learn to live with. I suspect it's because of his large fins, although he never bites off very much -- usually just a few nips. I might suspect stress due to being housed with Grievous now, but he's showing no other signs, and he's always been a fin nipper. The 10 and 5g may get WCs tonight. I have to test their water parameters. Phillip and Revan got their WCs earlier, though I may do another tiny WC in Revan's tank. She's got a weird, patchy film on the surface of her water, and I wasn't able to get all of it earlier when I changed her water (I change about 90% of it so that I don't have to remove her; she gets so stripey if I have to remove her). 

Also, Revan hasn't been very interested in food lately. I noticed it the day after I first fed her frozen blood worms. She didn't seem overly interested in the blood worms, though, so I'm not really sure what's up... She's usually a voracious little eater.


----------



## Schmoo

The boys got a hefty WC tonight. I think their tank is finally starting to properly cycle (yay). I went ahead and did another tiny WC on Revan's tank, too. I tested the 5 gallon, and its parameters are perfect, so I didn't have to mess with it. 

I decided to take a picture of all my fish care products. I don't really know why I did, but I did lol. I had pulled them all out to prepare for my WCs, so I figured, "Eh, why not?" I posted the picture on my Tumblr blog (boutdatbettalife.tumblr.com), too. So here it is, and -- before anyone mentions it -- I know the risks of using Melafix. I bought it when I was less knowledgeable. I admittedly did (didn't this time around) add a few drops to new water after I noticed Mace's fin nips in the past. I stick to AQ salt for that now, though (well, not this time because the plants are still settling in).


----------



## Tress

*snatches test kit and runs away like a madwoman*


----------



## Schmoo

Tress said:


> *snatches test kit and runs away like a madwoman*


Mah kit! *chases after, then trips and falls* @[email protected];


----------



## Schmoo

Once again, Revan was not interested in eating. :/ I attempted to feed her early this afternoon, and she wanted nothing to do with it. It's mildly concerning because she seems perfectly normal aside from that, and I have a hard time believe that one meal of frozen bloodworms could make her turn up her nose at her pellets now. Once a day she'll eat, but she's not eating as much as I would like her to. I'm going to try bloodworms again tonight, to see if she is being a snob or whether I should start worrying.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

I had a brief issue with Alastor spitting out pellets onto his hood after eating, I simply did not feed him for a meal or two and he started keeping swallowing them instead of spitting balling them (he did the pellet projectile-ing after a meat meal- so think he was trying a "i only want brine shrimp!" boycott on pellets).


----------



## Schmoo

Aqua Aurora said:


> I had a brief issue with Alastor spitting out pellets onto his hood after eating, I simply did not feed him for a meal or two and he started keeping swallowing them instead of spitting balling them (he did the pellet projectile-ing after a meat meal- so think he was trying a "i only want brine shrimp!" boycott on pellets).


I tried feeding her frozen blood worms, to see if that's what this is, and she spit that out, too. :/ The size of the pellets have never been an issue for her, so I doubt they are now, when she's much bigger than when I brought her home. I'm not sure what's going on with her...


----------



## Schmoo

*Surprise!*

We have two more guppy fry! :shock: We bought ghost shrimp earlier (Huzbug wanted them), so I was getting ready to do some minor WCs before we add them when I noticed two little baby guppies! 

Six guppies canNOT go into that tank, so I have no idea what we're going to do... Maybe Phillip and Revan can be tank mates, and the two fry can go into Phillip's vase? Hmm... *ponders frantically*


----------



## Tress

I think other people have kept baby bettas with other fry with success


----------



## Schmoo

*Surprise!*

For now, Phillip and the two are in his (yes, HIS; I've finally been able to successfully sex Phillip today after roughly 2 months) vase. It's definitely not ideal, but it'll have to do for now. Originally he was going to go in with the Magus Sisters, but he's a male, so that's a no now... Another option is to put him in with Revan; however, Revan only has a 2 gallon tank, and she now shares that with Gary the snail because the ghost shrimp needed an established tank, so they went into the 5 gallon. I think two fish and a snail is definitely too much for a 2 gallon.


----------



## Schmoo

*Huzbug and I went to Petco today.*

I mentioned that we bought two ghost shrimp, so needless to say, we went to Petco. We spent about 45 minutes there, and most of that was spent waiting for an attendant to get us our shrimp (they were quite busy). Aside from the shrimp (which have been named Imrahil and Bombadil) we also bought a new scratching post for the cats, a large silk plant for Grievous, and some more API Tap Water Conditioner (I filled my old, now empty bottle with Prime -- makes it so much easier). 

Two fish really caught my eye while we were there; one because I wanted it, and one to show my younger cousin. 

This baby. <333 EEPK. <3 With blue eyes!








The other fish that caught my eye was a monster of a pleco. On Christmas I found out my cousin (who was there, and we got to talk fishies <3) had bought a common pleco. I warned her that they can get pretty big (she's new to fish keeping, so she's still learning), and sent her this to prove my point haha.


----------



## Schmoo

*More pictures!*

Revan and her new roommate, Gary








the 5 gallon and Phillip's vase (ignore that picture on the side >_>)








the boys' 10 gallon


----------



## Tress

Haha big ol' pleco. That betta though <3333

(Nice catch *wink wink*)


----------



## AlwaysAnimals

Congrats on the shrimp... and fry! Even though you weren't planning on the latter lol  

How has Revan been doing with her eating?


----------



## Schmoo

Tress said:


> Haha big ol' pleco. That betta though <3333
> 
> (Nice catch *wink wink*)


I want that betta so bad! D: But we're full up here, so I just have to hope someone comes and gives him a good home...

And yeah, my old D&D group got kind of, uhm, crazy at times. xDDD;



AlwaysAnimals said:


> Congrats on the shrimp... and fry! Even though you weren't planning on the latter lol
> 
> How has Revan been doing with her eating?


She's still being a horse's behind. I got her to eat 5 half-pellets a few minutes ago, so I suppose that's progress.


----------



## Schmoo

Revan ate a bit again today. I'm going to try FBWs again in a bit. I don't like that she's not eating, especially because she's so young. 

Phillip and the other two fry are doing well. They're all still in the vase, which I don't like, but I still don't know what else to do. I'm debating putting Phillip in with the Magus Sisters, and just letting nature take its course. They'll breed at some point, yes, but then I could always make some extra money selling the fry to Petco? Then the two babies could share the vase, and that would be fine until they're bigger.

Grievous is working on a pretty substantial bubble nest. This is his first substantial one. Every time I sneak over to take a peek he stops and stares at me.

Imrahil and Bombadil are doing well, I think. For the better part of the day one of them has been out foraging, but is now relaxing in my log hide-out. They're also fond of Squidward's house.


----------



## PetMania

Yep, plecos can get real big. My rescue pleco, Goliath, isn't named that for no reason. :lol:


----------



## Schmoo

PetMania said:


> Yep, plecos can get real big. My rescue pleco, Goliath, isn't named that for no reason. :lol:


I actually thought of Goliath when I saw it. xD And I know plecos can get big. I've seen and read plenty on here about it...but it's different when you actually *see* it, ya know?


----------



## PetMania

Oh yeah. I've come face to face with a 14" pleco before.....:shock:


----------



## Schmoo

PetMania said:


> Oh yeah. I've come face to face with a 14" pleco before.....:shock:


Mein Gott... o___o


----------



## Schmoo

If the $1 per gallon sale at Petco is still going on when I get paid, I think I may pick up a 10 gallon and upgrade the Magus Sisters. My current heater and filter will work with a larger tank, and I have plenty of decor and substrate. I'd literally only be spending money on the tank, itself. Well, that and any additional fish I decide to put in. I'd for sure get a few more ghost shrimp, at least. As for any additional fish, right now I'm thinking White Clouds (6), Neon Tetras (6), or a Balloon Molly or two. I plugged it all into AqAdvisor, and any of those options fills me up, though that site doesn't take into consideration live plants. Last time I was at Petco I saw a gorgeous anubias tied to a lava rock. It looked like it was in perfect health. I drooled over it for awhile, but had to leave it behind. Hopefully it'll still be there and be healthy. 

Of course, this is all just a giant maybe. And then I'd have another tank just hanging around. >_>;


----------



## PetMania

Ooo! The $1 per gallon sales are life savers. Especially when you have growing goldfish :-D


----------



## Schmoo

PetMania said:


> Ooo! The $1 per gallon sales are life savers. Especially when you have growing goldfish :-D


I wish I had room for a goldfish tank! D:


----------



## Schmoo

Today I went out for a bit and did some shopping around (for fish stuff). I stopped at the nearby Goodwill first because they used to have a lot of tanks cycle through there. There hasn't been one in awhile, but I'd figured I'd check and see (I live in between two shopping centers, which is really nice because everything I need is within a 2 mile radius). There wasn't one there, so I proceeded to Walmart. Petco was going to be my last trip because I knew I wouldn't be able to stay under $25 there (the only money I have to my name is a $25 prepaid Visa from my dad) between the cost of the tank ($10) and the cost of the hood/light (which turned out to be about $34). Walmart had a 10 gallon kit for a little less than $30. It comes with a Tetra internal filter, so I should just be able to transfer my filter media and everything else over, and hopefully not disturb my cycle. 

So, I still have to wait until I get paid (dangit), but I think I'm going to go the Walmart route. :3 And then, once Revan grows a bit more, I'll have the 5 gallon ready should she need more space.


----------



## PetMania

Schmoo said:


> I wish I had room for a goldfish tank! D:


Yeah, well it'll have to be a lot. Having one goldie takes up quite the space. Let alone 5 rescues :shock:



Schmoo said:


> Today I went out for a bit and did some shopping around (for fish stuff). I stopped at the nearby Goodwill first because they used to have a lot of tanks cycle through there. There hasn't been one in awhile, but I'd figured I'd check and see (I live in between two shopping centers, which is really nice because everything I need is within a 2 mile radius). There wasn't one there, so I proceeded to Walmart. Petco was going to be my last trip because I knew I wouldn't be able to stay under $25 there (the only money I have to my name is a $25 prepaid Visa from my dad) between the cost of the tank ($10) and the cost of the hood/light (which turned out to be about $34). Walmart had a 10 gallon kit for a little less than $30. It comes with a Tetra internal filter, so I should just be able to transfer my filter media and everything else over, and hopefully not disturb my cycle.
> 
> So, I still have to wait until I get paid (dangit), but I think I'm going to go the Walmart route. :3 And then, once Revan grows a bit more, I'll have the 5 gallon ready should she need more space.


Ah, the $$$. The only cash I have for my hobby is a prepaid Visa card as well!


----------



## Schmoo

PetMania said:


> Ah, the $$$. The only cash I have for my hobby is a prepaid Visa card as well!


I should be getting paid this coming week or early next week. I'm just really impatient. xD Once I have my mind set on something, I want to get it done as soon as I can. I also work from home, so I jump at the chance to do anything lol.


----------



## PetMania

Schmoo said:


> I should be getting paid this coming week or early next week. I'm just really impatient. xD Once I have my mind set on something, I want to get it done as soon as I can. I also work from home, so I jump at the chance to do anything lol.


Working from home sounds like such a fun thing. I'll be doing that pretty soon, making custom phone cases. Lol, it's so stunning thinking about how much money goes into caring for these little guys. :roll: But it's so worth it


----------



## Schmoo

PetMania said:


> Working from home sounds like such a fun thing. I'll be doing that pretty soon, making custom phone cases. Lol, it's so stunning thinking about how much money goes into caring for these little guys. :roll: But it's so worth it


It definitely is! :3

And you're going to start making custom phone cases? OoOOOoooOo~ I may have to order one from you eventually. ;]


----------



## PetMania

Lol, I'll give you a PM when I do ;-)


----------



## Schmoo

PetMania said:


> Lol, I'll give you a PM when I do ;-)


Yay! \o/


----------



## PetMania

Ikr? I loved phone cases and painting, so why not combine them together? I might even do something on here for fish keepers to personalize their cases.


----------



## Schmoo

PetMania said:


> Ikr? I loved phone cases and painting, so why not combine them together? I might even do something on here for fish keepers to personalize their cases.


I have a phone case problem... :shock: When I had an iPhone 4 I had sooo many! Apple has the cutest phone cases -- offline and online. As the Galaxy line gets more popular (I have a Galaxy S5) their options are getting better, so I may fall back into old habits lol. I got my S5 in October, and I have 3 cases for it. I had 4, but it was cheap and broke so I tossed it.


----------



## Schmoo

My boss gave me a Christmas bonus of $100 (I'm currently at his place, boxing stuff out to get sent out)! So guess what I'm doing tonight? :-D Getting my new 10 gallon! Woohoo~! :blueyay:


----------



## Tress

Yay!


----------



## Schmoo

Tress said:


> Yay!


I think I'll get the anubias I was drooling over, too, as long as it's in good shape still. I'll have to go to Petco for some more gravel anyway (I think). 

I just hope my cycle doesn't get messed up. >_< I'm transferring literally everything over. The only thing that may change is the filter mechanism (the kit comes with a Tetra internal filter, and I like my smaller Whisper 3i's so), but I'll just put the media in from my current filter.


----------



## AlwaysAnimals

Very cool suprise, congrats!! That's such a weight of your shoulders, I must imagine.


----------



## Schmoo

AlwaysAnimals said:


> Very cool suprise, congrats!! That's such a weight of your shoulders, I must imagine.


The extra cash definitely helps. :3 We live paycheck to paycheck, and usually the last week of the month is really rough for us. So any additional help is soooo amazing. I love my boss.


----------



## Tress

Just put your filter media in a cup of the tank water and make sure it doesn't dry out, you're cycle will be fine


----------



## Schmoo

Man, am I tired. x__X; I worked Day 1/4 at Dilliard's (a pretty big department store, for all my non-USA readers) as an extra hand (prepping for mad sales). I tagged and de-tissued shoes for 8 hours...it's more tiring than it sounds. I haven't worked a proper work shift in a few months (I work from home now), so my butt got kind of kicked. 

BUT! I will be setting up my 10 gallon tonight. :3 I stopped by Petco on my home and grabbed some extra gravel (not sure I'll need it yet), a silk-ish sword plant, and a thing on NLS betta formula. I forgot the anubias, though. 8< Maybe if I can get started soon I'll be able to tell whether or not I need the extra gravel, and if not I can return it and get the anubias haha. I might return the fake plant, too. It was more expensive than I thought... 

I'll do the 10g tonight, and pooossibly the 5g tomorrow (for Revan). I'm still on the fence about her and Phillip sharing a tank, but I really don't want to have to deal with more fry. >_<; 

WCs all around tonight, too. Ugh, I don't wanna... x___X And then I need to work a bit on top of all that, but that'll be my wind-down before bed. I'll turn on Law & Order: SVU and relax while I answer e-mails and junk. 

I also have to get all this done with my sleeping husband in the room. xD;


----------



## Schmoo

Question: Can nerite snails change color? Gary has been in Revan's tank for at least a few days now (ever since we got the ghost shrimp), and tonight during their WC I noticed that his shell was more brown and that I could see stripes (maybe he's actually a zebra nerite?). His shell has been black as night since I got him. Is this something I should be concerned about? Aside from that he seems just the same, and there's no difference in the water from the two tanks. 

All WCs have been done. I decided to wait until my husband is up to start on the 10g. It'll be easier if I can put stuff on the bed while I'm working.

On another note, the NLS pellets went over well. I had to crush them for Revan, but all three bettas seemed to enjoy them.


----------



## Schmoo

*The deed is done!*

It didn't take as long as I expected. :3 :blueyay: I got my 10 gallon up and running, and the Magus Sisters, Imrahil, and Bombadil have all been safely transferred. I have a pre-water picture of the set up, but haven't taken any after shots yet because everything is settling and what not (which my ghost shrimp seem to be loving, haha). 

Here's the kit I got. I couldn't look at the box for more than a few seconds because...well...








And here's how it looked after I got everything into it.








I decided just to use my old filter in its entirety. I'll save the Tetra Whisper for...something. Revan, I suppose, should we (technically she's Huzbug's fish) decide to upgrade her to the 5 gallon (we both really, really like how nicely the 2g fits on our nightstand...I know that's selfish, but if I ever think she needs the extra space I swear I'll convince him to do it). 

Once things in the new tank settle I want to get a few more ghost shrimp (at which point I will stop giving a flip about their names, lmao). I still want that anubias, too.

I'm also still wrestling with the idea of adding Phillip to the mix. :/ I wish more users would respond to my thread in the Betta Chat subforum...


----------



## Tress

Try the compatibility section, might get more attention. The tank looks great


----------



## Schmoo

Tress said:


> Try the compatibility section, might get more attention. The tank looks great


Thanks! ^_^ And I was originally going to post it there...I forgot what made me change my mind. >_>;


----------



## Tress

Lol its alright, we all sometimes look back and are like ".-. why did I post that there, it belongs over here"


----------



## Schmoo

Tress said:


> Lol its alright, we all sometimes look back and are like ".-. why did I post that there, it belongs over here"


My reasoning made sense at the time. xD

If Phillip doesn't go in with his mom and aunties, then I think I'm going to add a school of neons to the new 10g. I love neons, and haven't been able to have them in my own tanks (had 'em in my mom's way back when) due to size.


----------



## Nimble

Skweedward! Skweedward! Your tiki-head Skweedward!


----------



## Schmoo

Nimble said:


> Skweedward! Skweedward! Your tiki-head Skweedward!


Yiiisssss. x3 The original plan was to get a larger community tank and set up a proper Bikini Bottom. But then we got our first betta and welp... xD


----------



## Tress

"but then I got a betta and..."

I think that is the true motto of this forum x3


----------



## Schmoo

Tress said:


> "but then I got a betta and..."
> 
> I think that is the true motto of this forum x3


"Just a small tank," we said.

"Just a couple fish," we said.


----------



## Tress

"Oh but now we need silk plants"

"Oh I want to try live plants!"

"Urgh I need to get more sand so I can make all my tanks planted"

"Too many plants, need more tanks!"


----------



## Schmoo

Things happened tonight!

Huzbug and I returned the gravel to Petco, then decided to look at fish. I told him I was thinking of a few different things to add to the new 10g. It looked so bare with just the Magus Sisters in there... (not counting the 2 ghost shrimp because I have to actually look to find them haha). Anyway, after some hard decision-making, we left with another ghost shrimp (his name is Gandalf because he has loooong whiskers) and neon tetras. I finally got my neons! <3 I'm so excited.


----------



## Schmoo

It's been one helluva year for a lot of reasons, some of which I'm not yet comfortable making well known. Let's have a look, shall we?

- 2014 was the first year, since Kindergarten, that I was not in school. 2014 was my first year as an adult, and I'd like to think that, despite the bumps along the way, I did pretty well.
- I moved out of my mother's house. I now live in a nice area with two amazing individuals and one jive-ass turkey. 
- I left a toxic workplace, which resulted in my bouncing around job-wise for a bit (which put me in a very bad place, mentally), and am now working a job that I love for some really cool people. My job also utilizes my skills and my degree.
- I got back into fish keeping, which has exploded into my crazy fish lady status, and I love it. My fish bring me peace.
- I became completely comfortable identifying publicly as Pagan.
- Lost some weight and became very confident in myself, but then gained it all back. But now I know that I can do it. 


Happy New Year, everyone!


----------



## Tress

Happy New Year


----------



## LadyNightraven

Sounds like it's been a good year for you despite a few bumps in the road. I hope the next year is even better for you! Happy New Year!


----------



## DaytonBetta

You have had quite a year! Here's to the best in 2015!


----------



## AlwaysAnimals

Happy New Year to you, Schmoo! (I almost wrote Happy Birthday, geesh... I've been staying up too late these past few days :doh!


----------



## Schmoo

Thanks guys! :3 Hope you all had a wondergful NYE and New Years, too!

On the fish-front, there really isn't anything to report... Everyone is doing fine. Mace's appetite hasn't been that great the last few days, so I'm fasting the boys tomorrow (Grievous' is fine, but neither of them have been fasted in a bit). All the new additions to the new 10 gallon are doing great. Everyone is getting along and playing nicely. My 3 ghost shrimp are now veeery active. Guess 3 is the magic number in my tank.

I'm done at Dilliard's, so now I can finally catch up on things here. xD; I can also catch up on work stuff. I fell a bit behind over the last 4 days...


----------



## AlwaysAnimals

Schmoo said:


> Thanks guys! :3 Hope you all had a wondergful NYE and New Years, too!
> 
> On the fish-front, there really isn't anything to report... Everyone is doing fine. Mace's appetite hasn't been that great the last few days, so I'm fasting the boys tomorrow (Grievous' is fine, but neither of them have been fasted in a bit). All the new additions to the new 10 gallon are doing great. Everyone is getting along and playing nicely. My 3 ghost shrimp are now veeery active. Guess 3 is the magic number in my tank.
> 
> I'm done at Dilliard's, so now I can finally catch up on things here. xD; I can also catch up on work stuff. I fell a bit behind over the last 4 days...


I hope you have better luck with ghost shrimp than I did!


----------



## Schmoo

I'm going to be a bad fish mommy and put off the WCs until tomorrow. I'm just physically exhausted from Dilliard's (man, a few months of at-home work, and I get all soft and squishy)... They'll be fine, though. They all got WCs the other day, and I'm usually overly-generous with Revan's.


----------



## Schmoo

Every tank but the new 10g got a WC today. The boys' ammonia reading was .25, and that's after a few days. I'm hoping this means that their cycling process is almost done. 

The betta boys were fasted today. I'm hoping to see some improvement in Mace tomorrow as a result. He's not lethargic, but he's definitely not 100% himself. 

I'm still stuck on what to do with Phillip. I remembered why I don't post new threads here very often -- they get ignored. It's honestly a little unsettling because, from what I've noticed, the threads that get ignored are from people that others on this forum don't think highly of. And then I wonder if people think I'm an awful fish keeper... I'd really like to think that I'm not. 8<


----------



## Schmoo

I took pictures of Grievous a bit ago (for his progress thread), and I like this one. I think it's cute. It doesn't really show off his progress at all, but it's cute IMO. I should try to get some pictures of Mace soon.


----------



## Tress

Schmoo said:


> Every tank but the new 10g got a WC today. The boys' ammonia reading was .25, and that's after a few days. I'm hoping this means that their cycling process is almost done.
> 
> The betta boys were fasted today. I'm hoping to see some improvement in Mace tomorrow as a result. He's not lethargic, but he's definitely not 100% himself.
> 
> I'm still stuck on what to do with Phillip. I remembered why I don't post new threads here very often -- they get ignored. It's honestly a little unsettling because, from what I've noticed, the threads that get ignored are from people that others on this forum don't think highly of. And then I wonder if people think I'm an awful fish keeper... I'd really like to think that I'm not. 8<


:< aww hun people love you <3 It's just that sometimes were just as stumped as you are about it. You could always try to PM one of the ref people and see what they say. I've never had guppies so I'm no help at all


----------



## Schmoo

Tress said:


> :< aww hun people love you <3 It's just that sometimes were just as stumped as you are about it. You could always try to PM one of the ref people and see what they say. I've never had guppies so I'm no help at all


See, I have this thing...where I think I'm constantly bothering people, so I'm too shy to DM someone. xD; I know guppies and bettas can get along; I'm just not sure if the 1:1 ratio is a good idea, even in a heavily decorated/planted tank. 

I also just love how perfect Revan's tank looks where it is. If I put her and Phillip in the 5g it wouldn't be as aesthetically pleasing... That probably sounds very selfish of me. Ugh. I'll probably just cave and set up Grievous' original 1.75 Kritter Keeper. . Guppies can fly solo and be fine. If it wasn't for the fact that it was a plastic death trap, I'd regret having thrown out Ackbar's 1.5g bowl.


----------



## DaytonBetta

I don't think people think poorly of you at all! You seem to be quite dedicated and conscientious. 

I also don't think it's selfish to want your tanks to be pleasing to you. 

Sorry I don't have an answer about Philip, but I hope it all works out.


----------



## Schmoo

DaytonBetta said:


> Sorry I don't have an answer about Philip, but I hope it all works out.


Oh, I'll make sure that it does, lol. xD

I have a 1.75 KK, like I mentioned, which I'm pretty sure can fit between the two 10 gallons if I slide it in sideways. I could also fit it on this little glass-top end table we have in our room - I'd just have to find places for the stuff that's on it currently.


----------



## Tress

Schmoo said:


> See, I have this thing...where I think I'm constantly bothering people, so I'm too shy to DM someone. xD


>3< I do too. It takes a lot for me to get brave and PM someone. I'm always like "Oh.. what if I say something wrong and offend them accidentally D: or or if I make a fool of myself?" then I kinda fight with myself if its important enough to do it.

Anxiety sucks.

As for phillip... you could always try and see if it will work. Just watch them closely and see how it goes.


----------



## JHatchett

I don't think you are a bother and I creeper stalk your threads and journals. I just don't have anything useful to say most of the time.


----------



## Schmoo

JHatchett said:


> I don't think you are a bother and I creeper stalk your threads and journals. I just don't have anything useful to say most of the time.


xD Well, I can't say that I'm not a little flattered, haha. I lurk a lot, too, so I really have no room to talk.


----------



## LadyNightraven

Schmoo said:


> See, I have this thing...where I think I'm constantly bothering people, so I'm too shy to DM someone.





Tress said:


> >3< I do too. It takes a lot for me to get brave and PM someone. I'm always like "Oh.. what if I say something wrong and offend them accidentally D: or or if I make a fool of myself?" then I kinda fight with myself if its important enough to do it.
> 
> Anxiety sucks.


It's like you guys read my mind. I'm shy and introverted anyway, so it takes a lot to reach out to someone. Then the anxiety is always making me afraid I'm going to offend or annoy or bore someone. It's not easy, but we do the best we can, right?

I don't often reply because I don't often have anything useful or interesting to add, such as in this instance I've never kept guppies, so I have no idea what the best route would be to take with Phillip. But I always read your new posts on your journal because I love reading about your adventures in fishkeeping.

Anyway, I just wanted to let you know that you're not alone, and I think you're a great fishkeeper.


----------



## Schmoo

LadyNightraven said:


> Anyway, I just wanted to let you know that you're not alone, and I think you're a great fishkeeper.


Aw, thanks Lady. :3 <3 *hugs* I think you are, too!


----------



## BettaStarter24

Schmoo said:


> I'm going to be a bad fish mommy and put off the WCs until tomorrow. I'm just physically exhausted from Dilliard's (man, a few months of at-home work, and I get all soft and squishy)... They'll be fine, though. They all got WCs the other day, and I'm usually overly-generous with Revan's.


Don't feel bad. I was extremely busy this last week or so and my boys went almost two weeks without a change. I felt soooooooo bad. And they got a 200% scrub down change. Now that the holidays are over they'll be getting their normal change schedule.


----------



## Schmoo

BettaStarter24 said:


> Don't feel bad. I was extremely busy this last week or so and my boys went almost two weeks without a change. I felt soooooooo bad. And they got a 200% scrub down change. Now that the holidays are over they'll be getting their normal change schedule.


My boys' 10 gallon is currently cycling, so I feel bad when I can't do a WC on time. Luckily it's almost done (I think), so an extra day didn't do any harm. Not that I think one day would really be all that awful anyway...


----------



## Schmoo

Both of my betta boys have been busy nest builders. I've decided that poor Mace just isn't good at building bubble nests. All of his hard work falls apart... Grievous, on the other hand, has created a substantial nest amongst his dwarf water lettuce (I took about half of Mace's and added it to Grievous' side, who didn't have any before). 

Everyone in the new 10g is still doing well. 

Revan's appetite has returned to normal finally. Ever since I switched to NLS, and started crushing the pellets, she's been my voracious gobbler again.


----------



## AlwaysAnimals

Schmoo said:


> Every tank but the new 10g got a WC today. The boys' ammonia reading was .25, and that's after a few days. I'm hoping this means that their cycling process is almost done.
> 
> The betta boys were fasted today. I'm hoping to see some improvement in Mace tomorrow as a result. He's not lethargic, but he's definitely not 100% himself.
> 
> I'm still stuck on what to do with Phillip. I remembered why I don't post new threads here very often -- they get ignored. It's honestly a little unsettling because, from what I've noticed, the threads that get ignored are from people that others on this forum don't think highly of. And then I wonder if people think I'm an awful fish keeper... I'd really like to think that I'm not. 8<


I don't think you're an awful fishkeeper... quite the opposite! You have always been so helpful to me. As for the forums, you know I've had my trials and tribulations there. Just know there are many here who care a bunch!


----------



## Schmoo

AlwaysAnimals said:


> I don't think you're an awful fishkeeper... quite the opposite! You have always been so helpful to me. As for the forums, you know I've had my trials and tribulations there. Just know there are many here who care a bunch!


Thanks, AA. :3


----------



## Schmoo

Nothing much to report, y'all... I'm about to start the WCs. Everyone minus the boys' 10g is getting one. This will be the first WC for the new 10g. 

Everyone in the community 10g is still doing well. The neons stopped schooling after the first day, which made me happy. I'm thinking about getting a background for it... I work for a company that does custom frame work for articles/features/etc, and we use a really big, fancy printer to get it all done. My boss told me that if I ever wanted anything printed, he'd do it for me. So I'm thinking about measuring the back wall of the tank, and having him print me off a Bikini Bottom background. I think it'll be a nice touch. 

If I can salvage the old filter media, I think I'm going to add one of my Tetra Whisper 3i's to Revan's tank. I left her filterless up until now because I was afraid even the slightest of currents would be too much for her. She's grown considerably since coming home, and I think she'll be able to manage it now. If I can't salvage the media, then it'll have to wait until tomorrow, when I can get more cartridges from Petco.

I'm stealing an idea that Hrutan and Nimble concocted. My roommate is bringing me home a few straws from McDonald's (where she works), and I'm going to make floating rings for each of my betta boys. See, the DWL I have in their tank pretty much covers the entire surface of the water, so I always have to nudge it out of the way before I can feed them. It's mildly annoying. The DWL should keep the rings in place, too.


----------



## Schmoo

I lucked out. The parameters in both my 10 gallons were great, so I only had to do WCs on the two smaller tanks. I didn't set Revan up with a filter. It slipped my mind at the time, and now all of my fish stuff is put away.


----------



## Schmoo

I have some errands I have to run today, but it's cold outside so I don't wanna. >_< It's warmed up a few degrees since this morning. It's 19 now (it was 11). Last night it was 1 degree... I feel silly complaining about the cold when poor Tress has it way worse, but I'm a warm-weather gal. If it's not at least 75, I'm cold.


----------



## Tress

*blushes cause I got mentioned*

Actually the temperature rocketed up last night (.-. seriously, went up 10+ degrees in only a few hours). It's -9'C, snowing and blowing. Windchill though.. not so nice... I'm a cold weather girl! I get sick if its 30-40'C!


----------



## Schmoo

Tress said:


> *blushes cause I got mentioned*
> 
> Actually the temperature rocketed up last night (.-. seriously, went up 10+ degrees in only a few hours). It's -9'C, snowing and blowing. Windchill though.. not so nice... I'm a cold weather girl! I get sick if its 30-40'C!


I don't know how you stand the cold. >w<


----------



## Schmoo

Well, I came home to an unpleasant surprise... Cindy, one of our guppies, was laying on the bottom of the tank, her fins chewed off (post mortem, I assume). None of the fish in that tank have shown any signs of illness, etc. so I'm stumped as to what happened... Their water parameters are still fine -- no magical spike. 

I sprinkled the 10g community with Melafix, and I'll be paying close attention to it for the next few days. We'll miss our guppy girl...


----------



## Tress

Schmoo said:


> I don't know how you stand the cold. >w<


Layers. Lots of layers. 

Oh no D: poor Cindy. SIP


----------



## LadyNightraven

I'm sorry to hear you lost one of your guppy girls. SIP Cindy.


----------



## Schmoo

So, I've had Lil's plants in my tanks for awhile now, and I like to think that I pay pretty close attention to all of them. 

Apparently I don't pay close enough attention because I found a teeny tiny snail in Mace's half of the boys' tank! :shock:









This day is just full of surprises... Hopefully Mace doesn't eat it. I like snails.

Also, I finally removed Phillip from the vase, and set up my small Kritter Keeper for him. Now he's got 1.75 gallons all to himself. It's pretty bare, though... >___> The shell pieces and plant looked good in the vase, but it looks incredibly boring in the KK, haha. Huzbug said we gotta go to Petco tomorrow and get him some new stuff, since that will most likely be his forever home.


----------



## Schmoo

Okay, I'm not sure if I'm just paranoid now or what, but I think my neons are acting weird... :/ *sigh* I probably won't sleep tonight.

On another note, Revan got her filter tonight. I bought new cartridges at Walmart earlier, so I added it to her tank while I was doing a PWC.


----------



## Schmoo

More sad news to report. Sandy, another one of our guppies, died. :c I don't understand what's going on. I checked the water parameters again, and all levels are at zero. Sandy didn't have any marks on her, so I'm ruling out aggression. Age-wise, they could be as old as a year, though I doubt they were that old. We've only had them for 3 months. The neons are fine, and the shrimp are THRIVING, so I'm just super confused...

So now we're down to one Magus Sister...and now I'm really worried about her...


----------



## Tress

I'd do a 50% water change just to be sure. So weird that they are dying off :/ though who knows what they had to deal with at the store, could have shorten their lives...

SIP Sandy


----------



## Schmoo

Tress said:


> I'd do a 50% water change just to be sure. So weird that they are dying off :/ though who knows what they had to deal with at the store, could have shorten their lives...
> 
> SIP Sandy


I did, just to be safe. I'm so worried that Mindy is going to be dead in the morning now. :c


----------



## Tress

;3; hang in there Mindy!


----------



## Schmoo

Tress said:


> ;3; hang in there Mindy!


She's acting normal, but then again so were the other two...


----------



## LadyNightraven

So sorry you lost another of your lovely guppies.  SIP Sandy


----------



## Schmoo

Thank you, Lady. <3 

My fingers are crossed that Mindy makes it through the night. I wish I had somewhere else to keep her because I would isolate her if I could. We just finally were able to separate Phillip from the other two fry, though, so his new home is occupying the only other space we have available. I also think quarantining her may do more harm than good. I don't want to risk shocking her...


----------



## Schmoo

I was awake until almost 4am, worrying about Mindy. I finally fell asleep, and when my husband got home from work he checked on the fish and woke me up...

Mindy's gone, too. :c 3 sunrises, 3 less guppies. *sighs* The neons and the ghost shrimp are still doing just fine. I plan to restock, but obviously I'll be waiting until awhile. I need to make sure there isn't something going on with my tank. 

On a positive note, though, I have a better place for Phillip now. And depending on how the sexing of my 2 guppy fry goes, I may have 1 or 2 other males to put in with him. If I can't add either of the guppy fry, I'll buy 2 from Petco. 

*sigh*


----------



## LadyNightraven

Oh, I'm so sorry.  SIP Mindy.

At least they gave you Phillip and the other two guppy fry before they went to the Rainbow Bridge, so you still have a part of them with you.


----------



## Tress

Oh no D: SIP Mindy.


----------



## Schmoo

LadyNightraven said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry.  SIP Mindy.
> 
> At least they gave you Phillip and the other two guppy fry before they went to the Rainbow Bridge, so you still have a part of them with you.





Tress said:


> Oh no D: SIP Mindy.


Thanks, guys. <3 

I do have 3 of their babies, so there's that at least. I loved the Magus Sisters. They had such personality. Hopefully the two other fry are male (won't be able to tell for awhile yet), so that all 3 can go in together. They've already spent some time together, so that would be the ideal situation here. 

I think I'd also like to get another neon tetra and bring the number up to 6. 

I just want to know what happened. :/ The parameters are ideal, the tank temp is 75 (a happy medium between the two species, as their temperature spectrum doesn't 100% match up -- though it's close), everything else in the tank is doing well...


----------



## Tress

which species wanted the lower temp? If it was the guppies it could have impacted their life span. *knows nothing about guppies*


----------



## Schmoo

The neons have, from what I researched, a marginally lower temperature range in either direction. The temperature in their new tank did drop a few degrees (to 75), but I acclimated them when I made the switch from their 5g to the 10g.


----------



## Tress

Maybe make a post about it in the Other Fish or maybe Betta Illness section?


----------



## Schmoo

Today Mace and Grievous were fasted, but everyone else was fed. Phillip is settling in to his new home well. He wasn't interested in food the first day, but this morning he eagerly gobbled up his flakes (he's still too little for pellets unfortunately :/). Huzbug said he didn't want to put Phillip or the new fry (should either of them turn out to be male) into the 10 gallon, so the fry will go to Petco, and Phillip will stay in his Kritter Keeper. *sigh* I wanted to put 3 male guppies in it, once it clears its QT period, of course, but his opinion matters to me. The tanks are in our bedroom, so it's only fair that he gets some say in what he has to look at. No idea what we want to put in there, though. Without the Magus Sisters the tank is about 50% stocked, which is a nice bit of space to work with, but not enough really for another school...

Of course I'd be okay with adding a betta. xD


----------



## Schmoo

Today is WC day! Well, technically every other day is WC day here, haha. Phillip, the fry, and Revan require frequent WCs. I'm going to test the water in my 2 10 gallons and see if anything's needed there. 

At some point I think I'd like to switch my betta boys' tank substrate to sand. Since their tank is so full, it'll make my life a little easier to not have to vacuum the gravel. I'll be able to see the poop and get it.


----------



## Schmoo

It's been a bit since I've posted anything. Oops. >_< There hasn't really been anything to report, though...

Today is WC Day for everyone, even the two 10 gallons. I'm going to test the water beforehand on those two, though, to find out just how much I need to change out. 

The community 10g is still doing fine. The Magus Sisters' deaths are still a mystery... We're 9 days into its quarantine. It'll be time to start thinking about stocking options soon. Personally, I still want to add Phillip and 2 other male guppies, but Huzbug doesn't. We also did just spend money on Phillip's new home, so it'd be a shame for it to go to waste... Plan B is to talk him into another betta. > I plugged some stuff into AqAdvisor, and I think I came up with something that he should fine agreeable...
- 3 ghost shrimp
- 6 neon tetras (would need to purchase 1 more)
- 1 male betta 
- 3 ADFs

That only puts our tank at 89% stocked, too. :3 

Revan is growing like a weed! She's getting to be such a big girl. c: Her fins are coming in nicely, too. Still not 100% sure, but I'm fairly sure she's an EE, which is awesome because that means I paid Petco Baby price for an EE! And those are expensive to buy as adults. 

Mace has seemed kind of lethargic lately. Grievous is fine, and I haven't added anything to their tank, so I can pretty safely rule out sickness. Hopefully a good WC will perk him up. I'm going to add a little AQ salt, too, just to ease my worries. I've also decided that Mace is a fin nipper, and I'm just going to have to deal with it. Luckily he only takes a bite or two, and those pretty much heal before he does it again. So, it could be worse. 

Grievous' marbling has really slowed down. As of right now most of his body is blue, and it's seemed to have stopped there for now. I look back through old pictures on my phone, and now I think he looks odd as a red and white fish. xD I've gotten so used to the blue. 

The two fry are doing fine. They're growing like weeds, too. Much faster than Phillip did, it seems. As cute as they are, I'll be glad when it's time to donate them to Petco. I have 5 set ups in our room ATM, and while I know many people have many, many more, this is a lot for me. My career is taking off, so trying to balance it all can be a bit overwhelming at times.


----------



## LadyNightraven

I hope Mace perks up. It's always worrisome when fish start acting weird, even if it turns out nothing is wrong.

I know what you mean about Grievous and his marbling. When I got Yurei, he was a white fish with a few small spots of color on his fins. Now he has so much blue on him that it's hard to believe it's the same fish. He looks weird now in his old pictures, haha.


----------



## Schmoo

LadyNightraven said:


> I know what you mean about Grievous and his marbling. When I got Yurei, he was a white fish with a few small spots of color on his fins. Now he has so much blue on him that it's hard to believe it's the same fish. He looks weird now in his old pictures, haha.


And we see where Yurei is now...  We have silly fish, haha.



In other news, my husband approved of my stocking plan! We'll have to wait until after I get paid, but then we're getting another betta  (and another neon and 3 ADFs). So exciting!


----------



## DaytonBetta

I can't wait to see your froggies! They are so fun.


----------



## Schmoo

I haven't had froggies since I was a girl!  My mom and I loved them in our big community tank. I'm very excited to have them again.


----------



## Tress

:< I want froggies now too

EDIT: Woot 400th comment


----------



## JHatchett

I'm considering buying a 10 gallon, up grading Levi and turning his 5 gal to an ADF tank. They are such fun critters.


----------



## Schmoo

@ Tress: YAY!  Congrats, haha. 

@ JHatchett: I will always recommend ADFs or albino African CLAWED Frogs. They're not the "prettiest" critter you can have in your tank, but they have SO much personality.


----------



## DaytonBetta

The clawed frogs will eat anything they can catch and they get quite big. I've kept them in the past and they are really neat.

With a betta I'd definitely go for the dwarf frogs.


----------



## Schmoo

DaytonBetta said:


> The clawed frogs will eat anything they can catch and they get quite big. I've kept them in the past and they are really neat.
> 
> With a betta I'd definitely go for the dwarf frogs.


Oh, for sure. No ACFs are going in my current tanks. I had them in my huge community tank when I was younger. We kept cichlids then.


----------



## LadyNightraven

Yay! African Dwarf Frogs are so cute! I think I'd like some eventually. So many things I want to try aquarium-wise, and no space for new tanks right now. :/


----------



## Schmoo

On Tuesday I'm leaving for a business trip. I'll be gone Tuesday-Friday, and now I'm incredibly nervous about leaving all die Wasserkinder. 

I'm in the middle of water changes on my smaller set-ups (Revan, Phillip, and the fry, and I noticed something very disturbing... Revan is pine-coning. She's also not nearly as colorful as she usually is, and she is sort of bloated. I'll post pictures soon, but... :'C

I know there can be issues with the health of Petco babies, but we're doing so well! Thankfully she's still active. I'm going to post a thread in the appropriate subforum. I'm also going to start her on a round of epsom salts.


----------



## Schmoo

I really need someone to pop in and tell me that it's not what I think it is because if it is then I have to go to Petland to buy the proper medicine, and I would really hate to do that because I hate that awful, awful place.


----------



## Tress

oh no ;-; not Revan!!! Wishing her the best, I really hope she can pull through! *hugs tightly*


----------



## JHatchett

Oh gawd! Poor girl! That is what you think it is.


----------



## Schmoo

Tress said:


> oh no ;-; not Revan!!! Wishing her the best, I really hope she can pull through! *hugs tightly*


My baby... ;3;


----------



## LadyNightraven

Oh no!  I hope she pulls through.


----------



## Schmoo

This morning Revan was lethargic. When I woke up she was hanging out at the bottom of her tank, and when I left the house (am currently in the "office") she was floating at the top. :/ I hope she can hang on until I get home with Kanaplex... My poor baby...


----------



## JHatchett

I hope so to.  The morning I noticed pineconing on Proteus he was gone by the afternoon. I hope Revan makes it.


----------



## Schmoo

I just got a text from my husband.

Revan joined Admiral Ackbar and Ahsoka beneath the Rainbow Bridge. Swim in peace, baby betta. </3


----------



## Tress

SIP Revan ;-;

*hugs tightly*


----------



## Bettalovinmomma

Oh no :-( I'm so sorry. I had hoped she'd pull through.

SIP Revan.


----------



## LadyNightraven

Oh no. I'm so sorry, Schmoo. SIP Revan.


----------



## AlwaysAnimals

I have been away from the site for quite a bit, and this is not the news I was expecting to read upon checking back in. I am soooo sorry about your little Revan  SIP little girl. What a cutie you were.


----------



## JHatchett

I'm so sorry.


----------



## DaytonBetta

I'm sorry, she was a sweetie.


----------



## Schmoo

Thanks everyone (and welcome back, AA <3). I feel so bad for my poor husband. All of the fish he, personally, picked out have passed on us. He picked out both the Magus Sisters and Revan. :c He told me he's not allowed to pick out fish anymore. He did pick out Grievous, though, as well as Gary and the ghost shrimp.

I came home this evening to an empty 2 gallon tank on our bedside table. It was sad... However, as sad as it is, there is a silver lining. We're now down to 4 tanks. I cleaned everything in Revan's tank (as well as the tank itself) really well, and then added water and Phillip. I added too much gravel, though. :/ Oops.

I'm nervous about leaving my husband alone with the fish while I'm going (luckily I'll be able to feed them tomorrow, so he'll only have to worry about them for 3 days). He'll really only have to take care of the 2 fry. The boys, everyone in the community tank, and Phillip will all be fine for a few days. Phillip has a filter now, so that will help with that. 

I've been sparse anyway, but I'll be MIA until this weekend. When I come home it'll be time to go shopping for new additions to the community tank! 1 neon tetra, 3 ADFs, and a betta. I'm very excited for that.


----------



## Tress

Aww, don't let him get too down on himself about it! It always seems to be our favourites to go...


----------



## Schmoo

On a less serious, more random note...I'm on my laptop while in the airplane.  Yay plane wifi!


----------



## Tress

rofl xD I've never been on a plane. Or a train or subway..


----------



## Schmoo

I finally got home awhile ago (late flight x_X). All die Wasserkinder are fine HOWEVER...at some point (no idea when, obviously) the filter in my community tank went out... I tried messing with it a bit to see if something had just come loose, but nada. I'm going to try again tomorrow, but it looks like I may be buying a new filter... >___< I put my filter media in a cup of tank water, so hopefully I can save the cycle...


----------



## Tress

:< awr, that sucks. But hey, at least all your babies are fine :3


----------



## Schmoo

That's very true, yes. I'd much rather deal with re-cycling the tank than burying more fish. That said, I am worried about my ghost shrimp, should the cycle crash. 

I'm babysitting my roommates' near 2 y/o until this afternoon, but I plan on running some errands once her (the baby) father gets home from work, and Petco is definitely on my list of places to go to. I'll pick up a new filter and will most likely check out the bettas, too. xD I still plan on getting another neon and 3 ADFs, but I definitely want to wait to make sure my tank is stable again before adding those. But I mean...if I see a betta that I love, no sense in waiting haha. I have a QT tank, so it wouldn't be an impulse/irrational purchase.


----------



## Tress

sounds like you're trying to reason with yourself so you'll do it! Haha it's ok I do that too.


----------



## Schmoo

I definitely was.  Eventful day was eventful. xD

Huzbug and I went to Petco. I picked up an Aqueon 10-20 filter...and a few new friends... >_>; The original plan was ADFs; however 2/3 of the ones they had were dead, so I decided against that. I did get another neon tetra, though. My husband wanted this one fish... It's a type of sword, I believe (that's what it was labeled as). It has a predominantly black body and high, orange fins. 

Huzbug also picked out this...









His name is Carth (keeping with the Star Wars names, haha), and he's a DT male. My husband absolutely adores him. He's healthy from what I can tell, and pretty active. He eagerly ate 3 pellets when we got home.

I also went to *shudders* Petland. I decided to go ahead and buy some Kanaplex, and I also bought a new, adjustable heater for the community tank (it had a Tetra pre-set before).


----------



## Tress

I love the rusty look to his fins, or is that just a trick of the light?


----------



## Schmoo

The lighting. He's actually opaque with pink and blue fins. I wasn't overly fond of him in the store, but he's really grown on me since we brought him home. :3


----------



## LadyNightraven

Carth looks like he's a handsome guy. Congrats on the new fishy friends!


----------



## AlwaysAnimals

Congrats on bringing Carth home! Can't wait to see more pics... the description you gave of the colors sounds neat


----------



## Schmoo

Thanks guy! :3 

I'm happy to report that Carth and Malak (the orange and black what I believe is a sword I mentioned before) are settling in nicely. The new warrior immediately joined the school -- a seamless introduction. Malak hid behind Squidward's house for a little while, but now he's happily swimming about. I'm thinking about buying another of whatever he is... 

Carth is still getting used to his new home. I think he's going to be fine, though. However, should things not work out, I have a Plan B. If it doesn't work, then Carth and Phillip will switch places.

Here's another picture of the new boy. <3 His colors are much clearer here.


----------



## Tress

He's very pretty!

But ... no quarantining?


----------



## Schmoo

No, he wasn't quarantined. I took a nap while I was acclimating them to our tank water, and while I was my husband decided to surprise me by adding them and cleaning everything up (bless his heart). By the time I woke up and noticed it had already been several hours, so I decided to leave it be. Any potential damage could have already been done at that point, so I'm just going to have to watch the tank very, very carefully. 

My poor hubby... He was only trying to do a nice thing (but this is why I handle the tanks lol). Luckily I trust my Petco, so I don't think there will be any issues. They take good care of their fish department.


----------



## Tress

Aww haha. He was just being helpful :3

I never trust anything from my local store >.>


----------



## Schmoo

He was. :3 

I got really lucky with my Petco. Their stocking could be better (lack of decor, types of fish, meds), but what they do have is nice.


----------



## Schmoo

In other news, I'm beginning to suspect that Grievous is a king. I was watching him and Mace earlier today, and I guesstimated that his body is about 2 inches long.


----------



## Tress

I think kings are more like 3". Shreddy was 2" as well and as far as I know there are no VT giants or kings


----------



## JHatchett

It is my experience that plakats tend to bigger in body than their long fin counterparts. My king measured 2 inches when I got him, he is a stout 3 inches now(I measured the last time I had him out for tank maintenance). My new guy, Hercules(EEHMPK), is not as big as Leviathan but he is noticeably larger than either of my long finned boys.


----------



## Schmoo

*New photos!*

I snapped a couple of pics of my 3 betta boys. :3




Grievous - look how blue he is now!









Mace









Carth w/ flash!


----------



## Schmoo

Things are going well here. :3 All die Wasserkinder are doing well. Phillip is an energetic young guppy, and the other 2 fry are still growing like weeds. Mace and Grievous are content, though their appetites have waned as of late. Once a day they'll eat about 4 pellets, which isn't abnormal I suppose, but they're used to eating twice a day. Meh. Aside from that they seem perfectly fine, so I'm not worrying (too much). 

Everyone in the 10 gallon is getting along well. No nipped fins, minimal chasing, and no aggression (aside from what I just mentioned) that I've noticed. I'm still working feeding time out... Whenever I sprinkle the flakes into the tank the neons zip up to the surface. Malak has been trying to sneak his way in, as has Carth, but the neons are speedy little stinkers. Also, I don't really want Carth to eat the flakes (I need to feed them to the neons, though, as they're too small for my OO micro pellets), so I've been spot-feeding him those (the OO pellets).


----------



## JHatchett

Grievous is my favorite! He looks good in blue!


----------



## Schmoo

JHatchett said:


> Grievous is my favorite! He looks good in blue!


I must say (as bad as I feel about it) that I agree with you (bad fish mommy xD). And he does look rather dashing in blue.


----------



## MikeG14

Hey Schmoo,
I cannot believe how much Grievous and my Sparky look alike, they have to be brothers! I remember seeing him when you first got him and he has really changed! They must be from the same spawn.


----------



## Schmoo

MikeG14 said:


> Hey Schmoo,
> I cannot believe how much Grievous and my Sparky look alike, they have to be brothers! I remember seeing him when you first got him and he has really changed! They must be from the same spawn.


They must be! That's so crazy (and cool). And so far apart, too (I'm in Missouri). Just wow though, they are so similar. I don't know why it's taken me so long to notice! I guess I need to start going through every user's albums.  XD


----------



## Schmoo

Gosh, so I just noticed that in my prior post the pictures of Mace and Grievous are flipped, so the captions aren't right at all. Oopsies...

I plan on going to Petco later today. It's time to say goodbye to my two guppy fry. They've grown quite a bit, and I can only hope that a knowledgeable (or at least willing to learn) individual will adopt them. I simply have no room for two more guppies - especially when I'm unsure of the sex yet. While at Petco I'm also going to pick up some better flake food. My neons are too small for even micro pellets, so I have to feed flakes. I'm trying to site feed Carth with my OO micro pellets, but it's pretty much impossible to keep him from eating any of the flakes. 

I'm also debating whether or not to keep my 2 gallon tank running once the fry are gone. On the one hand, it'd be nice to only have to maintain 2 larger, cycled tanks, but on the other hand...I want another betta, lol. I'm also also thinking about moving Carth to the 2 gallon. Everything is going fine in the 10 gallon; the move would be purely preference-based. Decisions, decisions... I guess if I see a betta at Petco that I can't live without, that will be the deciding factor. xD


----------



## Schmoo

Well, I took the guppy babies to Petco. I didn't see any bettas that I needed (though there was a white EE that was very tempting), so I came home empty-handed. 

I moved Carth from the community tank to the 2 gallon tank (Revan's old tank). He eagerly gobbled up like 8 pellets while he was waiting for his new water to warm up.


----------



## Schmoo

The fish are doing well today. Everyone except Carth got fed. Seeing as Carth is a DT (whereas Mace is a HMDT, not strictly DT) I've decided -- at least until I get to know him better -- to feed him every other day. DTs are supposedly prone to SBD and bloating, so I want to avoid that at all costs. Tomorrow I'm going to give him and the other two boys bloodworms. c:


----------



## Schmoo

Well, due to unforseen circumstances I've been out until recently, and I'm now too tired to thaw bloodworms... So pellets again, tonight. Bloodworms for the betta boys tomorrow.


----------



## Schmoo

Sooo...strange night.

Today everything in all the tanks was fine. The fish were fed, Carth got a PWC, blah blah blah. No issues.

A bit ago I glanced over to the two 10 gallons, and saw Malak (who I discovered is a hi-fin Vari) bumping something around. So, I got up and went over...and discovered that he was nibbling on a dead neon... Then I realized that two others were missing. There's only 3 neons in the tank. W. T. F. 

I checked the parameters. 0's across the board. Huzbug removed Squidward's house in case that's leeching something into the water (though we've had it for close to a year with no issues). So, the entire tank is in QT officially. This may sound mean, but I'm really glad I moved Carth now... I'd rather lose the neons than him. And omg, if anything happens to Phillip...


----------



## Tress

Oh nooo ;-; I hope the rest of your guys will be fine!


----------



## AlwaysAnimals

Oh no  Fingers crossed that everything resolves itself!


----------



## LadyNightraven

Fingers crossed that your fishies will be okay!


----------



## Schmoo

I have had nothing but issues with the new 10 gallon. My superstitious nature does not help, either. Same number of fish to report as last night. The neons, now down to a school of 3, are acting kind of funny, but I suspect that's because they're skiddish now.


----------



## Schmoo

Mace and Grievous' appetites are dwindling, and I'm not sure how to feel about it. They act perfectly normal, and their parameters are pristine, so I probably shouldn't worry, but I can't help it. I added Leaf Zone to their tank. My dwarf water lettuce is looking a little lack-luster...

Carth, however, is a greedy little gobbler, though I think that's due to the fact that he only eats every other day.


----------



## AlwaysAnimals

So sorry that two of your boys are worrying you  Feel better, guys!


----------



## Schmoo

I think they're fine. I'm just being a paranoid fish momma. Grievous, as active as he is, has never had a particularly large appetite, but I did have them both eating twice a day there for awhile (smaller meals, that is). 

In other news, I'm down to two neons. I think there's a murderer in my tank, and not a disease. I believe either Malak or, as strange as this sounds, my ghost shrimp are taking my neons out, one by one. I've never witnessed any attacks or chasing, but I always find at least one shrimp on the little carcasses, usually with Malak hovering and pecking when he can...

So I'm unsure whether I should replenish my school of neon tetras or let nature take its course... I originally had a school of 6, and this still happened, so I'm not sure if numbers will matter. I think I may need to get some slightly larger fish, like guppies (which would probably make Phillip happier haha). I feel so bad for my little neons... :c


----------



## Tress

I'd put my money on Malak, I'd think neons are a little fast for a ghost shrimp to catch. Personally I'd remove Malak for a while and see if the problem stops.


----------



## Schmoo

Tress said:


> I'd put my money on Malak, I'd think neons are a little fast for a ghost shrimp to catch. Personally I'd remove Malak for a while and see if the problem stops.


That's what I'm betting on, too. I've never seen even a hint of aggression out of anyone in that tank, though, so it's still very confusing. 

The only option I have for Malak is the large vase I kept my guppy fry in. Though I guess for a day or two it would be fine, just to see if either of my two remaining neons become fish food.


----------



## Schmoo

Carth will be getting a WC tonight, and the two 10 gallons will be getting topped off. They're looking a little low, but I can't figure out why. No leaks in the tank, itself, and nothing's dripping. Strange.


----------



## Schmoo

Just finished up. 

I moved Malak to the fat vase for a few days. If my suspicions prove true, and Malak is the one picking off my neons, then I'm not sure what I'll do. I'm going to post in the Other Fish subforum and see if I can get any advice.


----------



## Schmoo

I was browsing Facebook on my phone earlier, and stumbled across this...









I'm going to be sending them a very lengthy message about what a bad idea this is, and how it's a terrible idea to imprint young children with these horrible notions of "proper" betta care.

I purposely did not blur our the FB page name or store number, in case anyone else feels compelled to do the same.


----------



## Schmoo

Hello, dearies. A few days ago I added Malak (who I discovered is female, oops) back into the 10 gallon, and so far (*knocks on wood*) there have been no new fish casualties. I still have 2 neons. If this keeps up, I'll restock my neon school when I get paid. c:

The other day my roommate and I went to Petco (she wanted to get a new collar for their cat), and she expressed interest in getting a fish for her almost 2 y/o daughter. Now, normally I'm against that sort of thing, but since I live with them I could help get them started and teach them how to take care of it... But I know they wouldn't keep up with the care and tank maintenance... *sigh* So on the one hand I'm for it because, well, I'd love to have more fish. xD But on the other hand, I'm not going to bring it up again because it'd be another tank that I'd be responsible for, and I'm perfectly content with the 3 Huzbug and I currently have.


----------



## PetMania

Schmoo said:


> I was browsing Facebook on my phone earlier, and stumbled across this...
> 
> View attachment 508146
> 
> 
> I'm going to be sending them a very lengthy message about what a bad idea this is, and how it's a terrible idea to imprint young children with these horrible notions of "proper" betta care.
> 
> I purposely did not blur our the FB page name or store number, in case anyone else feels compelled to do the same.


That is just not right. Okay, if they had a 2-5gal tank instead of a 1/2...it might--key word "might"--be okay... But seriously? As I always say, children should not be in charge of the care of others. As an example, my dad, who hates dogs, blamed me and my sister for not taking care of our dog (which he sold off to whoever wanted her) when we were kids...KIDS. I was 6 and my sister was 2. That's just not okay.


----------



## Schmoo

All fish are still accounted for. I don't know if Malak learned her lesson in "time out," or if something else was the cause of my neon's demise, but I've still got my last 2. :3 

Carth will be getting a WC tonight. Speaking of Carth, as I was feeding him last night he nipped at my finger.  Little stinker was so impatient and eager for pellets that he leapt right up and bit me. It wasn an interesting feeling.

In other news, I haven't been able to stop thinking about the conversation my roommate and I had at Petco. I kinda of really want to set me 5 gallon up in the kitchen now... >w< I know it's probably a bad idea, but my roommate would probably buy everything we'd need...and I'd get a pretty new fish to look at, lol.


----------



## Schmoo

It's been awhile since I checked in. I don't have much to report...all my Wasserkinder are doing well. My paycheck should be hitting my bank account soon, so the 10 gallon will be getting restocked soon.

Anyway, I've got some new pictures. :3 Just took these tonight. 


Carth has really colored up since we brought him home. <3 He's such a bright, personable little fella. And he loves to eat! 








Grievous' color progression hasn't, well, progressed much farther, but I just thought this was a cute picture. 








I do have a bit of news to report... Mace seems to be marbling? I noticed this yesterday. It's...interesting...


----------



## BettaStarter24

Schmoo said:


> I snapped a couple of pics of my 3 betta boys. :3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grievous - look how blue he is now!
> View attachment 500218
> 
> 
> 
> Mace
> View attachment 500210
> 
> 
> 
> Carth w/ flash!
> View attachment 500226
> 
> 
> View attachment 500234


Grievous looks kinda like my Misha now, he's a beautiful fish! All your boys are gorgeous!


----------



## Schmoo

BettaStarter24 said:


> Grievous looks kinda like my Misha now, he's a beautiful fish! All your boys are gorgeous!


Thank you. :3 I feel like a bad fish mom, but Grievous is my favorite (shhhh lol). <3 And then Carth. Poor Mace... xD;

Is that Misha in your avatar? They do look alike!


----------



## LadyNightraven

Carth is so pretty! I love his colors! But all your fish are gorgeous, Schmoo.

Do you have any recent pictures of Phillip? I bet he's getting big!


----------



## Schmoo

LadyNightraven said:


> Carth is so pretty! I love his colors! But all your fish are gorgeous, Schmoo.
> 
> Do you have any recent pictures of Phillip? I bet he's getting big!


Aw, thank you, Lady! <3

I have been trying to get a decent shot of Phillip for weeks now. He never holds still! I thought my other fish were difficult to photograph, but BOY was I wrong. I have one that, after like 20 minutes of trying, I decided was good enough lol.









He's about 4 months old now. :3


----------



## Schmoo

*I really want a goldfish now.*

Huzbug and I went out to dinner last night. We went to a quaint little sushi place, and in the restaurant they had a huge tank set up. In the tank were 4 gold fish and a koi, and omg I fell in love with one of the goldfish.

Sorry about the poor picture quality. All of the fish kept following my camera, so it was hard to get a good picture. >_<



















Look at its tail! <333 Gah, I wish I had room for a goldfish! </3


----------



## JHatchett

Wow! Philip turned handsome!


----------



## Tress

@[email protected] Philip is so pretty! I might have to "borrow" him for a while


----------



## LadyNightraven

Wow, Phillip is gorgeous! I bet you're proud to have raised such a beautiful fish. I would be!

That goldfish is really pretty, too. I understand they can be a lot of work, but for something that pretty, it would be worth it.

My fiance and I love sushi. However... since I started keeping bettas, I've felt little weird about enjoying eating fish and seafood. I could easily give up eating meat because I don't care much for it, but fish would be much harder. I wonder if I'm the only one who feels that way?


----------



## SplashyBetta

That goldfish is so pretty <3 He would make a nice addition to my tank... Give me the name of the restaurant so I can kidnap the cutie!! :-D

Oh my Phillip is so handsome~


----------



## Schmoo

Thanks everyone!!! ^___^ I'm incredibly pleased with how Phillip has turned out. And I would gladly put in the extra work to take care of that goldfish. xD 

Tress: If I remember right, you'll be close-ish to me if you move down here, so maybe we can work something out. ;P 

Lady: My husband is the sushi-lover. I actually hate fish. xD I don't like the taste or texture haha, but I can see where that's a conflict of interests for you!


----------



## Tress

Schmoo said:


> Tress: If I remember right, you'll be close-ish to me if you move down here, so maybe we can work something out. ;P


Hehehe >:3

I unguiltily enjoy eating fish/seafood and angling for fish. I've been fishing since I was a kid and I always aim to cause the least harm to them in the process.


----------



## SplashyBetta

I'm vegetarian so no fish for me. The smell of dead seafood makes me queasy. I'll stick to the live ones! lol


----------



## Aqua Aurora

I never liked fish/seafood/shellfish even before I kept fish.. wasn't a fan of the smell. With the 'fun' of pollution and mercury, and over fishing destroying populations/species, and (what I consider) cruel conditions that farm raised fish are kept in I wouldn't eat any now. My husband however does appreciate aquatic meats and has joked about eating the cherry shrimp (though the meat off the whole colony would barely be 1 normal size shrimp used for human consumption-so tiny).


----------



## Axeria

Oh, I loooove seafood! Shrimp, prawns, clams, fish and even octopus are all yummy in my tummy ^_^

Although I dont think a colny of RCS would be much of a meal xD haha! But in a zombie apocolypse, the shrimp would be the first to get eaten in this house


----------



## Aqua Aurora

If you had a pleco they are a member of the catfish family and I've read they taste just like the catfish used for cooking (have some fried catfish).


----------



## Axeria

HAHA! oh wow that is abit bizare! but deffo not a bad idea, I bet you eat anything when the undead are roaming and you have not eaten in a week xD Seems I have to integrate a pleco tank in my apocolypse survival plan ;P


----------



## BettaStarter24

Schmoo said:


> Thank you. :3 I feel like a bad fish mom, but Grievous is my favorite (shhhh lol). <3 And then Carth. Poor Mace... xD;
> 
> Is that Misha in your avatar? They do look alike!


Yep, that's Misha. He's starting to marble now lol he's lost some of the white on his side.


----------



## Schmoo

I feel so bad for Mace...his marbling is making him look quite sickly. :c I feel so bad for him, but there's no reason to haha. 

Grievous, however... Well, I'm not really concerned, but it seems that Grievous has developed a small cyst on his left side, near his caudal fin. I've tried getting pictures, but it blends in too well with his now dark blue coloring, and he also won't stay still long enough. I'm keeping a close eye on both of my boys, but they're acting perfectly normal. 

Does anyone have suggestions for something I can dose the tank with, just as a precaution?


----------



## Tress

Not really much you can do, as you said they aren't sick. The cyst, depending on the type, may grow to a point it causes issues, grow but not impact his life or even just fall off. Does it just look like a build up of scales or like it's coming through the skin?


----------



## Schmoo

Tress said:


> Not really much you can do, as you said they aren't sick. The cyst, depending on the type, may grow to a point it causes issues, grow but not impact his life or even just fall off. Does it just look like a build up of scales or like it's coming through the skin?


It looks more like a build-up of scales. It's pretty small compared to others I've seen posted on here. Their water will be topped off tonight, so I'll dose it with aquarium salt, I suppose -- if only for my peace of mind.


----------



## Tress

Ah, if it's just a build up of scales there is nothing to worry about. Shouldn't cause him any issues.


----------



## Schmoo

Tress said:


> Ah, if it's just a build up of scales there is nothing to worry about. Shouldn't cause him any issues.


Phew! :3 That's a huge relief. He's been such a healthy boy since I got him, so if anything happened I know it'd be my fault, and I'd feel just God awful.


----------



## Tress

Schmoo said:


> Phew! :3 That's a huge relief. He's been such a healthy boy since I got him, so if anything happened I know it'd be my fault, and I'd feel just God awful.


Keep an eye on it just in case, but definitely don't stress out about it  

You can thank me by getting my guppies to give birth already .___. babiessss, where are you? ;-;


----------



## Schmoo

Tress said:


> Keep an eye on it just in case, but definitely don't stress out about it
> 
> You can thank me by getting my guppies to give birth already .___. babiessss, where are you? ;-;


Still no guppy babies?! Wow. >_< 

Females can hang on to their eggs for awhile. They'll hold them until they feel safe and the water conditions are just right. That's how I ended up with 3 guppy fry over the course of MONTHS. My female(s) got pregnant prior to purchase, but only felt safe releasing the 3 she did, and at really random times.


----------



## Schmoo

Wow, hello. I haven't posted anything in awhile...

All die Wasserkinder are doing well. The 10g community is due for a PWC, so I need to get that taken care of. The betta boys are doing very well. I topped off Mace and Grievous' tank a few days ago and added AQ salt, and Mace has colored back up a little. That makes me happy because, natural or not, I was not happy with Mace's marbling. It makes him look sickly, and I feel so bad for him. :c 

Carth is doing amazingly well. He gets PWCs every few days in his 2g tank (heated and filtered), and eats NLS betta pellets every other day. He's doing really well with his current feeding schedule, so I think I'll keep it. Why fix what isn't broken, right? 

I still haven't restocked the community tank with anything... I also think one of my ghost shrimp got eaten. :/ I can only ever find 2/3 nowadays... I'm still debating with myself on what to put in it. I want to restock the neon school, but I'm worried that history may repeat itself. Also, the two I have remaining don't seem stressed, and they don't try to school up with one another, so I wonder if I'd be alright going with something else? But then if I added something else they'd probably get stressed... *sigh* I think it works right now because there's 4 small fish in a 10g tank, so everyone has plenty of room.


----------



## AlwaysAnimals

Glad to hear everyone is doing well


----------



## Schmoo

Hi all! Long time no post (oops). Let's see, where to begin...

Well, in most recent news, I think something's up with Malak. :/ She's been hanging out in the back corner of the tank for most of the day, and she hasn't eaten. She's usually a very lively fish and loves to eat. I think that Phillip may be picking on her... I've separated her so that I can watch her for a few days. Hopefully she isn't getting sick or anything...

We're down to 1 ghost shrimp (I think) in the community tank. I get paid on Monday, so I plan on making a trip to Petco for more, as well as possibly another Malak platy. 

Carth and the other two betta boys are doing well, as usual (*knocks on wood*). Carth is REALLY coloring up. The blue in his fins is spreading, and he's so stunning. <3 

Speaking of the other betta boys... I'm dealing with a snail infestation. xD Remember how I mentioned that a hitchhiker had made its way into my tank with the plants I got from Lil? Well, one has turned into many... There's at least 20 in my 10 gallon tank, and I count more every day lol. I don't know what to do! @[email protected];


----------



## Schmoo

Malak is still separated from the community tank. She seems fine, so I'm more inclined to think that Phillip was picking on her or otherwise stressing her out. I'll give it a few more days, though, to be sure. As awful as this sounds, keeping Phillip healthy is one of my main fish priorities. I've had him since he was born.

Huzbug and I went to Petco today (we decided to get out of the house for a bit). There were no ghost shrimp, but we didn't walk away empty-handed: our guppy number is now 3 (all males - no more fry!). We named them Cosmo and Yancy, seeing as Phillip's name comes from both The Fairly Oddparents and Futurama, haha. Hopefully they'll all get along well. 

In somewhat related news, we're moving in June! We're moving into our very own townhome. c: I'm very, very excited. We've been talking about where the fish tanks will go. We know that Carth will go into the office, and that's as far as we've gotten haha. Huzbug mentioned that he'd like a tank for neon tetras, which I'm all for. <3 So my currently empty 5 gallon tank will house neons once we move. 

Carth's due for a WC, which will happen tonight after Huzbug goes to work. The betta boys still need to be fed, as well. I feel bad for having them on such a late schedule, but they don't seem to mind. As long as they get fed, they're happy.


----------



## Tress

Lol you say that Malak is some sort of female livebearer? >3> did you know that guppies, platies, mollies, etc. can _crossbreed_? It's possible that Phillip has been harassing Malak and trying to knock her up, if he hasn't already xD I'd be leery about adding her back in since you got more males, they can literally stress her to death chasing her.

Btw, I think a shoal of Neons need 10g  they like room to zoom.

Glad to hear you are getting a place of your own  now you can go fish crazy <333


----------



## Schmoo

Tress said:


> Lol you say that Malak is some sort of female livebearer? >3> did you know that guppies, platies, mollies, etc. can _crossbreed_? It's possible that Phillip has been harassing Malak and trying to knock her up, if he hasn't already xD I'd be leery about adding her back in since you got more males, they can literally stress her to death chasing her.
> 
> Btw, I think a shoal of Neons need 10g  they like room to zoom.
> 
> Glad to hear you are getting a place of your own  now you can go fish crazy <333


Malak is some sort of platy, according to what someone here told me. I did NOT know that they could crossbreed -- my poor Malak! D: Everything makes sense now. Well, I guess she'll be getting the 5 gallon then, if she makes it *knocks on wood*. This morning she's very still. When I first checked on her I thought she was dead, actually. :c I removed her from the tank less than 12 hours after initially noticing her odd behavior, so hopefully I acted quickly enough... And gosh, my poor husband... He was at work while I was moving her, so I was keeping him updated on what was going on and what I thought was happening. His response? "My fishies always die..." 

If she does pass...am I a bad wife for considering going to Petco and replacing her before he notices? Huzbug gets so discouraged, and it breaks my heart...

You're right about the neons, though, Tress. I wasn't thinking and was keeping with the "1in of fish per gallon" rule. Bigger tank just means more neons, though. >:3

It's going to be so hard to not go crazy and buy a bunch of tanks. I'll give myself 4 to start off with (the 3 I have set up, plus my 5g for Malak). I have no idea how the tanks will affect the water bill, so before I get any additional fish I'll need to wait it out and see what our bills look. That's going to be really hard for me, I just know it. xD


----------



## Schmoo

In other news, yesterday one of the employees at Petco informed me that they recently switched their fish supplier...and I'm pretty nervous about that. :/ I don't know this new supplier. What if their fish suck?! What was wrong with their old supplier? Dx I trust those fish.


----------



## Schmoo

I ran some errands, and came home to find that Malak had passed... :'c 

I've decided against replacing Malak because I'm really not comfortable essentially lying to my husband. I'd feel awful about it, and eventually come clean. I know he'll be upset, but it'll be okay. Also, this puts our tank number down to 3 when we move, which is better until we get a feel for how the tanks will affect our bills. 

Also also, I plan on buying 3 more neon tetras and 2 more ghost shrimp for the community tank. That will stock it up nicely, and make my numbers much better. The two neons I have left seem to be doing just fine, though. They aren't shy, they don't ever hide, and seem to be thriving. They are a schooling fish, though, so I'd like to replenish their numbers in my tank.


----------



## Tress

Awr, poor Malak :<


----------



## Schmoo

Tress said:


> Awr, poor Malak :<


I feel so bad because this could have been prevented. :/ I had no idea livebearers could crossbreed, though...

Swim in peace, Malak. <3


----------



## Tress

It's not your fault :< you didn't know. It's hard when the information isn't readily available. I only know because my friend was researching about it and thinking about making some molly hybrids.


----------



## LadyNightraven

Aw, I'm sorry about Malak.  Swim in peace.


----------



## Schmoo

I think I plan on upgrading Carth tonight. He's in ~2 gallons at the moment, and I think I'm going to set him up in Mace's old large Kritter Keeper, which is ~3 gallons. It's still small enough that it will fit on our nightstand, and then it will fit nicely on our new L-shaped desk once we move in June (it's a glass top, so I'm nervous about putting too large of a tank on it). I think he's reached sexual maturity. He has blown two HUGE bubblenests in the last week (proud momma here, haha). He's also been strutting around his tank more. So that will be my project for tonight. Plus, I have an excuse to go to Petco. xD 

Other than that, things are going well. Yancy and Cosmo (my two new male guppies) made it through QT, so now they're in with everyone else, and they all seem to be doing fine. My pair of neons aren't stressing out, and Phillip is buddying up to them. While I'm at Petco I'm going to see about a few more ghost shrimp. 

Mace and Grievous are doing fine. Grievous' blue has decided to start spreading again. It's webbing through his "head." It took over his red sport. :c He's still a gorgeous fish, though, so I don't mind. Still plenty of snails in both sides of their divided 10 gallon. @[email protected]; Still no idea what I'm going to do anout it. Both boys' fins are looking a little rough, though...nothing too bad, but I can tell. Not sure why, though. I haven't changed anything in their tanks, and all of their plants are silk. Hm. I'll probably do a larger WC on their tank and dose with Stress Coat. I'll probably cup them too. Poor boys.

I was out-of-state due to work Thursday-Saturday night, so I plan on doing a WC on everyone tonight, and dosing with AQ salt just because. Well, I won't ad AQ salt to my community tank because of my shrimp, but the two betta tanks will get it. I like to do it periodically because I'm a paranoid fish mom.


----------



## Schmoo

So I left Petco empty-handed. Still no ghost shrimp. :c 

There were two little boys that tugged at my heartstrings, though. Thank GOD we're not in the new house yet (have I mentioned that Huzbug and I are moving in June?), or I almost definitely would have walked out with one of them.

Look at these handsome fellas, though!

















I'm getting ready to start water changes. I'm going to do Carth first, since his is the most involved. I hope he likes his new tank!


----------



## Schmoo

I've decided to wait until tomorrow to tackle the boys' divided tank. I decided to wait because I'm going to do a deep cleaning of it. TWC. I can harvest the snails this way too and do...something with them... D: (Give them to Petco?)

While the water in Carth's new home was getting ready I floated him in both Mace and Grievous' side of their tank. I got to see his little beardy! <3 So cute. Mace did a little flare dance at him, and Grievous didn't do anything, which is weird because Grievous used to flare at EVERYTHING. I guess he got it all out of his system since Mace is his neighbor. Hm. Silly fish.


----------



## Schmoo

I removed SO many egg sacks from the boys' tank last night. @[email protected]; I'd never seen them before, so the first one I found I was like, "What is thi... I SEE SPOTS. THESE ARE EGGS. HECK NO." xD

Mace colored up a bit since the TWC, which I'm glad of. He looks so sickly nowadays, and it makes me sad. I don't like his marbling lol.

Carth is still adjusting to his new home. I'm not too happy with the heater, though. It heated Mace just fine when he had the SAME EXACT set up, but with Carth the heater keeps the water at like 76. :/ I'm going to try a few things, but a new heater may need to be purchased. I'm not in as bad of a place, financially, as I was, so I can afford to replace it. I would just rather not lol, if I can make this one work.


----------



## Schmoo

I topped the community 10 gallon off tonight. My three guppy boys are still doing well. Cosmo's tail is on the mend. I'm still on the look out for more ghost shrimp. u_u

Grievous' cyst/bump-thing broke open. I suspect he bumped it against something (though I'm not sure what, as he has only silk plants on his side of the tank). Luckily it broke open after I had dosed with AQ salt (maybe the salt pulled it open?). I haven't re-dosed because I don't want to add too much salt to their water. Grievous is doing fine, though.


----------



## Schmoo

*Grievous & Mace Pics*

I haven't posted pictures of Mace and Grievous for awhile, so I figured I would. c: 










As you can see, Grievous' blue has spread...pretty much everywhere. His scales are also starting to take on a teal-ish translucense (which you can't see in this picture). That's new. If you look closely you can see the thing on his side, near his fin. It's shrinking up now. Still my handsome fella, though. <3









Dem long fins. <3 I feel bad for Mace, though. I'm sure they're heavy. Thankfully (*knocks on wood*) he's never been a serious fin trimmer; he just nips on occasion, and I guess it relieves the weight enough that he stops? I don't know. This fish...









The white along his gills is coloring -- don't worry! It developed when he started marbling on me. Speaking of that, his marbling comes and goes.  It's quite odd.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Schmoo said:


> I haven't posted pictures of Mace and Grievous for awhile, so I figured I would. c:
> 
> 
> View attachment 550514
> 
> 
> As you can see, Grievous' blue has spread...pretty much everywhere. His scales are also starting to take on a teal-ish translucense (which you can't see in this picture). That's new. If you look closely you can see the thing on his side, near his fin. It's shrinking up now. Still my handsome fella, though. <3
> 
> View attachment 550522
> 
> 
> Dem long fins. <3 I feel bad for Mace, though. I'm sure they're heavy. Thankfully (*knocks on wood*) he's never been a serious fin trimmer; he just nips on occasion, and I guess it relieves the weight enough that he stops? I don't know. This fish...
> 
> View attachment 550530
> 
> 
> The white along his gills is coloring -- don't worry! It developed when he started marbling on me. Speaking of that, his marbling comes and goes.  It's quite odd.


 A betta owner on here (I see them post more on plant extant.net though) has a mustard boy... Well he was mustard tha. He turned mostly white bodied (kept the yellow fins) the ping-ponged between majority white and blue body a bit, was odd seeing the progress photos. Mace looks especially chocolate in those photos.


----------



## Schmoo

Aqua Aurora said:


> A betta owner on here (I see them post more on plant extant.net though) has a mustard boy... Well he was mustard tha. He turned mostly white bodied (kept the yellow fins) the ping-ponged between majority white and blue body a bit, was odd seeing the progress photos. Mace looks especially chocolate in those photos.


When I bought him, Mace was blue-bodied with translucent fins. He's blue-bodied at the moment, but like the person you mentioned, he ping-pongs back and forth between blue and...not white, but translucent-bodied.

I'm not sure if his fins changed color on their own, or whether they were accidentally dyed during my experiment with caffeine-free green tea (I read that it can be used like IAL). That was quite awhile ago now though, and I think the tannins would have leeched from his fins by now???


----------



## Schmoo

We ALMOST came home with another betta today. Huzbug and I went to Petco for ghost shrimp (we got 3 - they finally restocked), and I, of course, had to look at the bettas. There were 3/4 that I absolutely adored: a gorgeous red/pink/salmon/Idek colored rose petal, a white cellophane PK, and...a black and pink rose petal. THIS one even my love fell in love with. He wanted him so badly (as did I). We stood in front of the Petco rack for quite awhile, debating how we could make it work. We came so close...but then we decided that it wasn't a good time. We have NO room for another tank, and we don't need to be spending the money when we're moving in a few months. So with a heavy heart we left him there. 

He was SUCH a gorgeous betta. I should have taken a picture of him. And his dorsal... <3 

Someone tell me that I made the right decision. I keep telling myself that we could make room. It would only be crowded for a few months, but then they'd all have a place in our new home. But the money I'd put into new stuff for a new fish could be spent on existing non-human children. Eddie needs to get fixed, and both she and Lola needs their shots. I also want to re-do Carth's tank. I don't like it anymore. But then I feel bad because we all know the fate that befalls many Petco bettas... I could give Caedus (we even named him -- UGH) a good home.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Haha, I mis-read your last post and you have a child you plan to have neutered! Kudos for stopping over population!! Gotta start somewhere ^^''
I have a hard time with spending the $ for setting up new tanks too (especially for the live plants x.x they tend to cost the most) but I keep telling myself "Its still cheaper than having a kid." I simply don't have the... patience to raise a child, and I love my sleep, no way I'm giving it up for all night long baby balling. 
I'm currently struggling with resisting a betta boy too... I think I'm going to crack and get mine though... Honestly I'd buy the one you two love, its quarters for a few months may not be ideal, but its better then a cold un-cycled store cup! Just get get something very minimal and temporary...hell keep him in a water change bucket with heater and sponge filter and maybe 1-2 fake (or live) plants or even just a home made betta tube and IAL to hide in until the move is done.


----------



## Schmoo

Aqua Aurora said:


> Haha, I mis-read your last post and you have a child you plan to have neutered! Kudos for stopping over population!! Gotta start somewhere ^^''
> I have a hard time with spending the $ for setting up new tanks too (especially for the live plants x.x they tend to cost the most) but I keep telling myself "Its still cheaper than having a kid." I simply don't have the... patience to raise a child, and I love my sleep, no way I'm giving it up for all night long baby balling.
> I'm currently struggling with resisting a betta boy too... I think I'm going to crack and get mine though... Honestly I'd buy the one you two love, its quarters for a few months may not be ideal, but its better then a cold un-cycled store cup! Just get get something very minimal and temporary...hell keep him in a water change bucket with heater and sponge filter and maybe 1-2 fake (or live) plants or even just a home made betta tube and IAL to hide in until the move is done.


You were supposed to tell me I did the right thing! xD


----------



## Schmoo

I just got off the phone with Petco... Caedus is still there! They're going to hold him for us until tomorrow. I have a lot to get done today before I go into Job #2 (I picked up a few days at another location of a restaurant I worked at for YEARS), and while I -could- get it all done and get him set up, but I'd rather wait until tomorrow so I can take my time. 

So, that said...we're getting another betta! His name is Caedus, and he's a black rosetail with pink irids (so gorgeous omg). He won't have the prettiest set up right away, as we'll be making due with spare parts we have, but he'll have the essentials. 

Oh boy. Pray I make a lot in tips tonight, y'all! xD; Dangit, Aurora! -shakes fist at-


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Schmoo said:


> I just got off the phone with Petco... Caedus is still there! They're going to hold him for us until tomorrow. I have a lot to get done today before I go into Job #2 (I picked up a few days at another location of a restaurant I worked at for YEARS), and while I -could- get it all done and get him set up, but I'd rather wait until tomorrow so I can take my time.
> 
> So, that said...we're getting another betta! His name is Caedus, and he's a black rosetail with pink irids (so gorgeous omg). He won't have the prettiest set up right away, as we'll be making due with spare parts we have, but he'll have the essentials.
> 
> Oh boy. Pray I make a lot in tips tonight, y'all! xD; Dangit, Aurora! -shakes fist at-


You know you wanted him so don't blame me ^_~ 
Besides he'll have a better life with you two than rolling the dice on someone else buying him and possibly giving him some 0.2g unheated unfiltered [censor] 'tank' to die in from lack of water changes.
Good luck with the tips! Wear sometime tight fitting.. or low cut if the place allows and be sure to smile and make good eye contact with customers.


----------



## Schmoo

Aqua Aurora said:


> You know you wanted him so don't blame me ^_~
> Besides he'll have a better life with you two than rolling the dice on someone else buying him and possibly giving him some 0.2g unheated unfiltered [censor] 'tank' to die in from lack of water changes.
> Good luck with the tips! Wear sometime tight fitting.. or low cut if the place allows and be sure to smile and make good eye contact with customers.


We were pretty dead at work tonight, so tips were average...but every little bit helps! c: 

I have a spare filter and heater from Mace and Grievous' old 3g KKs, so all I'll need to buy is a few silk plants. Oh, and a betta hammock. I like to try one with all of my bettas (only Mace has ever used it). Caedus has long fins too, though, so he may appreciate it.


----------



## Schmoo

Why did I wander into the tank pics thread? xD Now I wanna buy all the pretty things for my new boy (and my other boys)! 

...I'm also now suddenly debating dividing my 5 gallon for him and Carth. I have a suitable filter, but I'd need a heater for it, as my extra is suitable for smaller tanks.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Sorry tips sucked!
QT the new guy for 2 weeks before splitting a tank to share, never know what a fish might have and don't want to risk loosing 2.
Be sure to pose some photos of the new boy soon!


----------



## Schmoo

I opted not to divide my 5 gallon for the two. I had that thought on a whim, and then thought about it later and realized that I don't really like the idea of dividing a 5 gallon. It's fine for others, but personally, I don't think I'll split anything less than 10 gallons. 

Anywho, a fun, fish-filled adventure was had today. c: My first stop this morning was Walmart, where I grabbed a tank thermometer and glass marbles for Caedus' tank (I really like the way marbles look in tanks on here, and wanted to try it out). Then I went to Petco. I told the first employee I saw who I was, and she knew exactly what I was there for! xD Either they know me by now, or whoever I spoke with on the phone yesterday did a good job of informing the right people. Regardless, while Caedus waited for me at the register I grabbed a black Aqueon 2.5 gallon mini bow, a few silk plants, and a hidey hole. All-in-all, I spent $100...but in my head I really only spent $20 because the other $80 was cash tips. xD So I don't count that, haha. 

I brought everything home and got to work. I realized that I didn't have the heater I thought I did, so for right now Caedus is using a pre-set Tetra heater, but so far it's keeping it steady at 78 degrees. I like how his tank turned out. Caedus ate two pellets while I was waiting for his water to heat up. I think it's going to take him awhile to get settled in.

That wasn't the end of things, though...

Huzbug and I went out this evening...and I dropped another $100 on new decorations, etc. for Carth's tank, which was upgraded to my empty 5 gallon. I've wanted to upgrade him for awhile, and today just seemed like the day, haha. He has so much room for activities now! I love how it turned out, though. Huzbug pretty much picked everything out. He's getting good at this. ;] 

Pictures coming up! <3


----------



## Schmoo

*I threw some pictures up in my albums, but...*

I wanted to put them here, too. c: 












Caedus shortly after I brought him home. You can't really see his pink irids here. :c









After getting his tank all set up and acclimating him properly, I introduced Caedus to his new home. 









I tried to get a decent shot of him, but those darn bubbles were in my way! >w<









I left his light out all day yesterday, and turned it on a bit ago -- more or less 24 hours after bringing him home. This is where I found him. c: Guess he won't be needing that betta hammock, haha.


----------



## Schmoo

While I was at Petco yesterday I also decided to buy one of those little mirrors that are attached to a clear ping-pong ball so that I can give my boys some exercise. I used to do it with Mace all the time, as at one point in time I had a mirror on my dresser, where his 3g KK was, but have since removed it since two 10 gallons now occupy my dresser. xD 

Anyway, neither Mace or Grievous really cared about it, seeing as they have each other to flare at, but Carth on the other hand...















Carth has the cutest beard, I've decided. <3


----------



## Schmoo

I snapped a few more pictures of Caedus before bedtime tonight. I didn't notice it until this morning, but he has lipstick! Look!


----------



## Schmoo

So, our 'Net has been on the fritz for the past week or so, so I haven't been able to get on. It's made working pretty difficult, seeing as I work from home. Hopefully it's getting fixed tomorrow, though. I'll be in Chicago until Wednesday, though, on a business trip. 

We had a casualty. Yancy, one of our guppy boys, seems to have gotten stuck in the filter in the community tank. I found him last night. So now the community 10 gallon has 2 neon tetras, 2 male guppies, 1 nerite snail, and 4 ghost shrimp. I'll have to restock when I come home. I think I'll replenish my neons. 

All is well on the betta front. Caedus got his first 100% WC last night. I added some black gravel to his tank to see if I like the look. I need more. XD I think I'm going to get some black sand and go that route. 

Carth is enjoying his new 5 gallon. I caught him sleeping on his betta hammock this morning. It was cute. <3 

Mace and Grievous are still doing well. That's...about it with them. XD


----------



## Schmoo

Greetings from Chicago! 

My fiance called me tonight. Of course I asked how the fish were, haha. He said they were all alright...but that we were missing a neon. :c Hopefully she's just hiding in the tank somewhere, and I can find her when I get home. We've had nothing but troubles with that 10 gallon, and I don't get it.


----------



## Schmoo

Home, sweet home as of just after 11pm last night. I'm happy to report that both neon tetras are accounted for in the community tank, so that's a relief. I came home to much wiggling from my betta boys, who will all be receiving water changes tonight, now that I am fully rested from my adventure.


----------



## Schmoo

I've decided to start feeding Mace twice a day, as he's beginning to look way too thin IMO. I'm not entirely sure how that happened, as he is fed the same amount as Grievous (and I watch them both eat every pellet), and Grievous is in pretty ideal shape (minus the cyst-thing on his side). It's not affecting him yet, thankfully.

Speaking of feeding issues, Caedus has still not wholly equated me with food yet. *sighs* I'm not sure what to do to coax him to the surface of the water so I can feed him. I've tried just waiting until he surfaces for air, and then plopping a pellet in near him, but as soon as my hand is visible he darts off. I can get him to eat a pellet or two, if I"m lucky, every day or so. Any ideas?


----------



## Schmoo

*An Awesomely Fishy Day*

My fiance and I got home from Petco awhile ago. I wanted to get a tag for our youngest cat's collar (which I did), and I also wanted to restock my neon tetra school in the community tank (which I also did). We aso looked at the bettas, and there were a few very pretty ones, but none tugged at my heartstrings thankfully haha. 

I always look at the guppies whenever I go to Petco. I love guppies. <3 While I was looking at them I noticed some new critters...my Petco got tiger and zebra nerites! :-D I was so excited. I love nerite snails. We got a zebra and named him Larry. He's going to be Carth's new tankmate.

My Petco also started stocking something else...ASSASSIN SNAILS! The fish guy that Huzbug and I have come to know fairly well saw that that was an option for their store to carry, and he snatched 'em up. I really like that guy. He's very knowledgeable about fish. Anyway, we also got two assassin snails (named Corvo and Altair) - one for each half of the divided 10 gallon, which is overrun with pest snails. Poor Mace and Grievous... Hopefully the assassins do their job well. 

So yes, an awesomely fishy day was had. c: I can't wait until they're ready to go in!


----------



## Schmoo

Oh wow, it's been almost a month since I last posted... o.o; Whoops... Everything has been pretty quiet here. There isn't anything new to report, really. The move is in roughly five weeks; a move that I may be making solo. Things between me and my SO aren't going so well. At the moment I'd say that I'm single. I'm hoping the next five weeks will change things. Keep your fingers crossed for me, y'all?

Anyway, on to the fish.

*10 gallon community*: After Yancy died I restocked the neon tetra school in the tank and bought some more ghost shrimp. All the fish are still accounted for; however I'm down to only two ghost shrimp. They keep eating each other... ; I think I feed them enough, but I suppose I should up the bottom-feeders' food? Gary the nerite is still doing well, too.

*10 gallon divided (Mace & Grievous)*: The assassin snails have really done their job well. There may be a few more pest snails remaining in the tank, but overall they've done really well. My SO was disappointed that he didn't get to see any of it go down, lol. The boys are fine. Grievous' cyst thing is still present, and it has a cycle. It breaks open (NO idea how, as all of his plants are silk and the only other decor is round and smooth), shrinks for a day or so, then grows back...etc. etc. It hasn't affected him at all, though, so I don't think it's bothering him. I occassionally dose their tank with AQ salt just to be sure, though. 

*Caedus*: I FINALLY got himj to start eating regularly. He usually eats 3-4 pellets a day, though he's not fond of the NLS formula. I have no idea where my Omega One pellets are, though. :/ Oh well...guess I'll just have to make another trip to Petco... xD; I also turned off his filter a few weeks ago. He seems to prefer it. I dose his tank with Prime every other day, and have to do more frequent water changes, but if he's happier, then I don't mind. 

*Carth*: Carth's tank is just about done cycling, I think (thank God). He and his new zebra nerite friend, Larry, enjoy their tank. Carth especially likes his circular ruins. I find him nestled in there all the time. He's still my greedy little gobbler. Always hungry.


----------



## Schmoo

Wow, today was a hectic day... >_< 

But on a fish-related note, I posted a thread about Grievous'...things...near his tail fin. No one's responded yet. I posted an update too, as I just got home from a rather long trip to the ER (I'm fine). Caedus got a TWC today, and I topped off the other 3 tanks with fresh water. Everyone ate well.


----------



## Schmoo

*Moving Day!*

Well, officially at least. I've been moving into the new place, along with my new roommate (sadly, things didn't work out with my SO...), the last few days. I moved Caedus - the easiest of my fish - over last night and got him all set up. Following the familiar motions helped keep my anxiety at bay, and knowing he was just across the room (I set him up in my bedroom) calmed me down. The other three tanks are coming over today. My mom gave me her old fish tank stand, which will hold one of the 10 gallons. The other two...I have no where where I'll put them. xD 

Wish me luck y'all! <3


----------



## LadyNightraven

Hello again, Schmoo! I've been gone for a while, but I just caught up on your journal. I'm sorry things didn't work out with your SO. That's really rough, but that's just life sometimes, unfortunately. I hope the move is going smoothly, and you and die Wasserkinder are settling in well.


----------



## Schmoo

LadyNightraven said:


> Hello again, Schmoo! I've been gone for a while, but I just caught up on your journal. I'm sorry things didn't work out with your SO. That's really rough, but that's just life sometimes, unfortunately. I hope the move is going smoothly, and you and die Wasserkinder are settling in well.


HI LADY! :-D Late response is late... ^^; 

C'est la vie, as the saying goes. It was a rough time adjusting to life without my now ex-fiance, but I can honestly say that I'm better off now. 

The move went off without a hitch! :3 I've been in the new condo for a little over a month now, and it's going great.


----------



## Schmoo

So hello, BF! It's been awhile (again). I've been settling into the new condo, and things are going well. 

Grievous gave me a scare today, though. I came home this afternoon to find his half of the 10g empty. O_O I couldn't find him anywhere. He can't jump out of the tank or wiggle/jump into Mace's side, and Mace's fins look fine. My cats can't access the fish, either. Well, I don't know where the heck he was, BUT he finally popped up. Dang fish almost gave me a heart attack... 
-___-;

Grievous still has the cyst-thing on his left flank. It's finally starting to affect him, I think. He's more lethargic, and he just seems "down." This could also be being caused by his failing eyesight, though (yes, his scales are now starting to grow over his eyes). Still no answer as to what it is. :/ I'm debating switching him and Caedus, who's currently in a 2.5 mini bow, BUT I don't want to stress him out. He knows how to navigate his half of the 10g. He knows where to go to eat, etc. But I could treat him if he was in his own tank. But what do I treat him for? >_< I could do aquarium salt baths? Bah.


----------



## Schmoo

*A Sad Update*

Guys (if anyone out there still reads this?), I think Grievous may be nearing the end of his time with me. The last month or so he hasn't been himself. Aside from moving to a new condo nothing about his tank has changed -- parameters remain pristine, the tank is cycled, etc. He's slower now, and he's not nearly as active as he used to be. 

He's roughly a year old, though I think he's over a year old at this point. I'm sad. :c Grievous is my favorite betta boy...


----------



## LadyNightraven

I'm sorry, Schmoo.  It seems like it's always the favorites that go sooner. My Rakki passed away in July, and he was my favorite (don't tell Yurei). Every day is precious.


----------



## Schmoo

LadyNightraven said:


> I'm sorry, Schmoo.  It seems like it's always the favorites that go sooner. My Rakki passed away in July, and he was my favorite (don't tell Yurei). Every day is precious.


I read about Rakki. :c I'm so sorry, Lady. 

Grievous is still chugging along. After a PWC he's perked up a bit, but he's still not himself.


----------



## Schmoo

So, some exciting news. My mom has a larger tank at her place (in between 20-30 gallons, not sure what exactly) that she said I could have. She's been keeping it at her place because I haven't beeen ready to set it up here at my new condo yet...but now I am! :-D 

So I'm going to set up a complex for my betta boys. c: I'm excited!


----------



## LadyNightraven

Thanks, Schmoo. How is Grievous doing? And the other fish, of course.

I can't wait to see the new tank! I bet your boys are going to love it.


----------



## Schmoo

LadyNightraven said:


> Thanks, Schmoo. How is Grievous doing? And the other fish, of course.
> 
> I can't wait to see the new tank! I bet your boys are going to love it.


Grievous is still hanging in there. He's so lackluster now, though. :c But he still has the will to survive, so I'm letting nature run its course. I'm still debating moving him to a different tank, though, since he's much less mobile, but I'm worried that his filter will damage either of my other boys' fins. Grievous is my only PK...

I'm excited to see the new tank, too!  I haven't gotten it yet, but hopefully here in the next few weeks I'll be able to tackle the project. I feel awful for saying this, but I'm partially waiting to see if Grievous...well...because I don't want to unnecessarily stress him out with a big move. :/ Like I said, though, he seems to still have the fighting spirit, so I don't want to hold off forever.


----------



## LadyNightraven

I understand about not wanting to stress him. Still, it's hard to watch a fish, or any beloved pet, and know he's not feeling his best.

I'm not trying to sound heartless, but you could always set up the bigger tank and get the other boys settled in when you have the time. Then see how Grievous is doing and decide then if you think he'd be more comfortable staying where he is or moving into one of the other tanks that will be vacated. Or, and this is what I'm hoping for, he'll be strong and lively enough to join the other boys in his own section in the big tank.


----------



## Schmoo

LadyNightraven said:


> I understand about not wanting to stress him. Still, it's hard to watch a fish, or any beloved pet, and know he's not feeling his best.
> 
> I'm not trying to sound heartless, but you could always set up the bigger tank and get the other boys settled in when you have the time. Then see how Grievous is doing and decide then if you think he'd be more comfortable staying where he is or moving into one of the other tanks that will be vacated. Or, and this is what I'm hoping for, he'll be strong and lively enough to join the other boys in his own section in the big tank.


You don't sound heartless at all! I had considered that as well, but the problem is that I don't really have space in my new condo to keep his 10 gallon going plus the new, bigger tank. Hmm... My plan was to set up the tank where his and Mace's current tank is, but if that spot isn't big enough I was going to set it up in the livingroom, which would allow for his current tank to stay up and running. That's actually a really good idea, Lady. I'd still be cutting back on the number of tanks I have (which is part of the reason I decided to do this -- I'm super busy with my 3 jobs, so less upkeep right now would be nice) even if their current tank stays up for a big longer.


----------



## Schmoo

*Happy First Birthday, Phillip the Fry!*

One year ago today I was shocked when I found a tiny little guppy fry in my Magus Sisters' (SIP) 5 gallon tank. That little fry isn't so little anymore, and he definitely isn't a fry. Phillip is 1 today (give or take a day, assuming I didn't find him as soon as he was birthed)! :-D


----------



## LadyNightraven

He grew into a gorgeous guppy! Happy birthday, Phillip!


----------



## AlwaysAnimals

Hi Schmoo! I haven't been here in ages, and can't say I'll still be on much, but just wanted to peek in!


----------



## Schmoo

AlwaysAnimals said:


> Hi Schmoo! I haven't been here in ages, and can't say I'll still be on much, but just wanted to peek in!


Hey, AA! :-D Long time, no see. Hope all is well!


----------



## Schmoo

LadyNightraven said:


> He grew into a gorgeous guppy! Happy birthday, Phillip!


Phillip said, "Glub, glub!" I assume that means thank you. xD He has grown into a very handsome fish.


----------

